# IMPALA FEST



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin: 
heres one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam am i gonna be tha only one postin here  i know theres a lot of impala pics out there :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I ain't postin cause your already postin all my pictures already. :angry: :angry: It's cool though


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm gonna tell Gabriel to take me to your next meeting so I can :twak: :twak: for taking all my pictures.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:23 PM
> *I'm gonna tell Gabriel to take me to your next meeting so I can :twak: :twak: for taking all my pictures. *


 what pictures :dunno: , gabriel with the 53?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 21 2003, 11:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 21 2003, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:23 PM
> *I'm gonna tell Gabriel to take me to your next meeting so I can  :twak:  :twak: for taking all my pictures.  *


what pictures :dunno: , gabriel with the 53?[/b][/quote]
all the pictures with www.majestics.cc

yes Gabriel with the 2 53's, not to mention the 6 trey. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

he gots bad ass cars hu from where did u meet him?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:28 PM
> *he gots bad ass cars hu from where did u meet him?*


 Gabriels my Brother in Law :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 21 2003, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 21 2003, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:28 PM
> *he gots bad ass cars hu from where did u meet him?*


Gabriels my Brother in Law :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
thats cool my bad homie i wont post those majestic pics no moe


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 21 2003, 11:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 21 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool my bad homie i wont post those majestic pics no moe [/b][/quote]
it's cool bro. I was just giving you a hard time. Really, post away. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

iiight coo, you own the red monte right? or wich ones yours? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 21 2003, 11:35 PM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:34 PM
> *iiight coo, you own the red monte right?*


 nope, your thinking of Rich from Southern Cali. Tony, Robert, and Brian know me.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 21 2003, 11:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 21 2003, 11:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:34 PM
> *iiight coo, you own the red monte right?*


nope, your thinking of Rich from Southern Cali. Tony, Robert, and Brian know me.[/b][/quote]
o my bad thats right that cars from cali, wich car do u own?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

95 Mazda, but here is a picture of my project. Maybe sometime when Gabriel has some free time, he can help me take it apart. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

forgot to post pic. LOL :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:41 PM
> *forgot to post pic. LOL :uh:*


 :cheesy: thats a bad ass bomb and its a two door :0 what are u planning to do to it? nice project :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 21 2003, 11:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 21 2003, 11:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:41 PM
> *forgot to post pic. LOL :uh:*


:cheesy: thats a bad ass bomb and its a two door :0 what are u planning to do to it? nice project :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
need to strip it first so I can get it painted. It's all original, so the interior is shot. Gonna just do the basics for now. Needs a nice coat of paint along with new interior. Gonna see if Gabriel will rebuild the engine, even though he's trying to talk me out of it. But that's the plan for now. Who know what the future will bring.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

the following pics are some old ass pics that i took years ago. Some are from shows in L.A. and some from PHX.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 21 2003, 11:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 21 2003, 11:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need to strip it first so I can get it painted. It's all original, so the interior is shot. Gonna just do the basics for now. Needs a nice coat of paint along with new interior. Gonna see if Gabriel will rebuild the engine, even though he's trying to talk me out of it. But that's the plan for now. Who know what the future will bring. [/b][/quote]
dam that looks in good condition, it looks good already do u have the og straight6? if ur lookin for someone to do interior my dad has a shop he did bryan's 63 (the one he had), he worked on a 50 chevy its a guy named danny i dont know if u know him, and he also did a light green 64 from the club, and he did mines.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 21 2003, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 21 2003, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks in good condition, it looks good already do u have the og straight6? if ur lookin for someone to do interior my dad has a shop he did bryan's 63 (the one he had), he worked on a 50 chevy its a guy named danny i dont know if u know him, and he also did a light green 64 from the club, and he did mines.[/b][/quote]
I know alot of your members by face. I just know a few guys like, Grumpy, Brian, Tony, both Roberts and Gabriel.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 22 2003, 12:01 AM
> *:uh:*


 is that the old school 62 with tha patterned roof and chrome undercarriage?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 22 2003, 12:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 22 2003, 12:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@May 22 2003, 12:01 AM
> *:uh:*


is that the old school 62 with tha patterned roof and chrome undercarriage?[/b][/quote]
i believe so. These pics are from way back in the Shell Happy Show days.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dat car is tight he did a lot to his car, did u come out in lrm's hall of fame car club page? in october 2000 issue?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 12:09 AM
> *dat car is tight he did a lot to his car, did u come out in lrm's hall of fame car club page? in october 2000 issue?*


 yea. just look for the red Mazda labeled "Red Dog".


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0 Memories of El Monte show


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 22 2003, 12:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 22 2003, 12:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 12:09 AM
> *dat car is tight he did a lot to his car, did u come out in lrm's hall of fame car club page? in october 2000  issue?*


yea. just look for the red Mazda labeled "Red Dog".[/b][/quote]
iiiight i see it now that car is clean, u cruise around in it a lot? i like how that phantom top looks on your ride it stands out good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin: another Memories of El Monte pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 22 2003, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 22 2003, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iiiight i see it now that car is clean, u cruise around in it a lot? i like how that phantom top looks on your ride it stands out good. :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I used to. It was my daily driver. But driving it on a daily basis with juice just tore it up so I put it away. It has a different paint job now from the photo shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

did u go to the majestic picinic at estrella park?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 12:22 AM
> *did u go to the majestic picinic at estrella park?*


 yup, I was there. You guys weren't there very long though. By the time I wanted to take some pictures of your clubs rides, you guys were gone :angry:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 22 2003, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 22 2003, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 12:22 AM
> *did u go to the majestic picinic at estrella park?*


yup, I was there. You guys weren't there very long though. By the time I wanted to take some pictures of your clubs rides, you guys were gone :angry:[/b][/quote]
dam , it was a good turn out though a lot of cars were there


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 22 2003, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 22 2003, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam , it was a good turn out though a lot of cars were there[/b][/quote]
yea it was. Looking forward to next year again. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

done for tonight. Will continue tomorrow.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

iiight then homie catch u tommorow :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is one clean ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i know. that last one was small :uh: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SLOW LANE!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 HERES MINE


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Here's my lil brothers 66 impala its "for sale"


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 21 2003, 11:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 21 2003, 11:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need to strip it first so I can get it painted. It's all original, so the interior is shot. Gonna just do the basics for now. Needs a nice coat of paint along with new interior. Gonna see if Gabriel will rebuild the engine, even though he's trying to talk me out of it. But that's the plan for now. Who know what the future will bring. [/b][/quote]
You finally posted pic of your bomb! Gabriel told me about it long ago! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

there's already some post about 64 fest and 63 fest some where in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+May 22 2003, 11:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ May 22 2003, 11:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finally posted pic of your bomb! Gabriel told me about it long ago! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its tight hu, have u seen the turqoise one with the white top, white interior, and center gold d's? its on the southside most of time


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

My 67.


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ May 23 2003, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>My 67.[/b][/quote]
dam your car is sweet do u got the roof patterned out?


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

1980 Impala.


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2003, 02:04 PM
> *</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE ("I" Ridah @ May 23 2003, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>My 67.*


dam your car is sweet do u got the roof patterned out?[/b][/quote]
Thanks. 

Yep. The car now is getting new paint. For this year. And More Patterns on the roof. Hopefully I'll have it done for the up comeing Chi-town LRM show.


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ May 23 2003, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>


> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2003, 02:04 PM
> *</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE ("I" Ridah @ May 23 2003, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>My 67.*


dam your car is sweet do u got the roof patterned out?[/b][/quote]
Thanks. 

Yep. The car now is getting new paint. For this year. And More Patterns on the roof. Hopefully I'll have it done for the up comeing Chi-town LRM show.[/b][/quote]
thats cool are u going to have the top patterned by itself? when is the show? keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2003, 02:25 PM
> *</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE ("I" Ridah @ May 23 2003, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Yep. The car now is getting new paint. For this year. And More Patterns on the roof. Hopefully I'll have it done for the up comeing Chi-town LRM show.[/b][/quote]
thats cool are u going to have the top patterned by itself? when is the show? keep up the good work :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Yea just the top. I thinking of pinstriping the body and engine. My trunk lid and Hood are shaved so I'm have them pinstriped. The show is Aug 10


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres a pic of mine out of Jersey just sold it though
"CAPTIVATED" c.c. of NJ


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey wassup i ridah thats a bad ass 64 whos is that? and mafiosso those are some tight ass impalas goop pics bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 24 2003, 02:17 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 07:18 PM
> **


 A fine AZ ride :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

love that paint job


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah its a badass ride i like how it looks now


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

61 impala


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by InGlEwOoDPlAyEr_@May 24 2003, 07:28 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: *


 i like that pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:uh:  :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

....


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

.....


----------



## MAJESTIX64RIDA (May 22, 2002)

Last edited by MAJESTIX64RIDA at May 25 2003, 04:19 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 26 2003, 12:24 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 fucking tight pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

clean


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 02:11 AM
> *hey wassup i ridah thats a bad ass 64 whos is that? and mafiosso those are some tight ass impalas goop pics bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thanks Playboy! Which 64 is you talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Javier Perez....11/03/02 



Last edited by TOPFAN at May 27 2003, 01:39 PM


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that kandy red one with the plaque is bleeding!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ May 27 2003, 07:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>


> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 02:11 AM
> *hey wassup i ridah thats a bad ass 64 whos is that? and mafiosso those are some tight ass impalas goop pics bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Thanks Playboy! Which 64 is you talking about. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its light blue one its 3 wheelin at a show


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 02:11 AM
> *hey wassup i ridah thats a bad ass 64 whos is that? and mafiosso those are some tight ass impalas goop pics bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thanks, that's the club I'm in "CALI SS". My car is the 3rd from the left.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i will continue with the 61's and up later....


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

BEAN YOU NEED TO BE PUT ON LIL PAYROLE :biggrin:


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 27 2003, 05:42 PM
> *BEAN YOU NEED TO BE PUT ON LIL PAYROLE :biggrin:*


 i still have more 61 ,62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70's to post up.......hahahaahahaah


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 27 2003, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ May 27 2003, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 27 2003, 05:42 PM
> *BEAN YOU NEED TO BE PUT ON LIL PAYROLE :biggrin:*


i still have more 61 ,62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70's to post up.......hahahaahahaah[/b][/quote]
BRING IT ON! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

look at the car in the back...


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

where is this ride now...


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

love it...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

on the shaw...crenshaw that is...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2nd 2 NoNe_@May 27 2003, 05:49 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 hey wassup i was jus wondering what year was your car


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MafioSSo+May 27 2003, 02:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MafioSSo @ May 27 2003, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 02:11 AM
> *hey wassup i ridah thats a bad ass 64 whos is that? and mafiosso those are some tight ass impalas goop pics bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Thanks, that's the club I'm in "CALI SS". My car is the 3rd from the left.[/b][/quote]
dam u got a sweet car :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 these are tight pics everyone keep em coming


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 27 2003, 09:38 PM
> *:0 these are tight pics everyone keep em coming*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 27 2003, 10:38 PM
> *:0 these are tight pics everyone keep em coming*


 need more forreal!!

they are some dope ass rides!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 12:10 AM
> *let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin:
> heres one*


 man dawg i love that car when i seen it at that picnic it look real clean like i said before it was for sale do you know who iy belongs to and if it's still for sale please if anybody knows get a hold of me


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

sorry about that this is the car please let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+May 28 2003, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ May 28 2003, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 12:10 AM
> *let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin:
> heres one*


man dawg i love that car when i seen it at that picnic it look real clean like i said before it was for sale do you know who iy belongs to and if it's still for sale please if anybody knows get a hold of me [/b][/quote]
wasup playa i like that car too but i didnt really see it in person only on pics, i didnt go to that show  i dont know if its for sale or not , ill ask my hommie on here if he knows whos it is though. :thumbsup: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 28 2003, 12:24 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 27 2003, 02:30 PM
> *</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE ("I" Ridah @ May 27 2003, 07:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> ...


its light blue one its 3 wheelin at a show [/b][/quote]
That 4 is from the chp of Together Car Club in chi-town. That was last years LRM show up in chi. I think that might have been the one or one of the ones that Hi-Low built but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

...


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 27 2003, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 27 2003, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2nd 2 NoNe_@May 27 2003, 05:49 PM
> *:biggrin:*


hey wassup i was jus wondering what year was your car [/b][/quote]
'77


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2nd 2 NoNe+May 28 2003, 05:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2nd 2 NoNe @ May 28 2003, 05:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'77[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: nice 2 or 4 door?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

sup slow lane any word yet on that 64 if its still for sale or who it belongs to


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@May 29 2003, 01:55 AM
> *sup slow lane any word yet on that 64 if its still for sale or who it belongs to *


i havent seen my home boy on here yet  but ill send him a message with that pic. on it let see if he gets it. but if not ill see him soon :thumbsup: . u were interested in that bad ass 64? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 29 2003, 02:02 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 65


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 29 2003, 02:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 29 2003, 02:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@May 29 2003, 01:55 AM
> *sup slow lane any word yet on that 64 if its still for sale or who it belongs to *


i havent seen my home boy on here yet  but ill send him a message with that pic. on it let see if he gets it. but if not ill see him soon :thumbsup: . u were interested in that bad ass 64?[/b][/quote]
thanks dawg yeah that bad ass 64 man i want that car let me know


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2003)

new candy brandywine job.check it out
http://members.cardomain.com/divacapone


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty_@May 29 2003, 10:34 PM
> *new candy brandywine job.check it out
> http://members.cardomain.com/divacapone*


 :cheesy: :0 thats a tight paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks sweet. what size are the speakers on the rear tray? i saw it and i was like damm! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

im in love with that impala! ^^^


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: this one?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 chek out the candy on this one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2003)

about the deck lid it has four rockford 10s and 51/4 mb quartz component set.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty_@May 29 2003, 11:37 PM
> *about the deck lid it has four rockford 10s and 51/4 mb quartz component set.*


:0 dam thats tight. does it hit hard ?  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 29 2003, 11:53 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2003)

they are in a sealed and fiberglassed birch box.run by a bd1500.it hits pretty hard.its loud because all the music is inside the car and not playing through the rear seat.it dosen"t sound like there is a gorrilla tyring to get out of my trunk either.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty_@May 29 2003, 11:44 PM
> *it dosen"t sound like there is a gorrilla tyring to get out of my trunk either.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know what your talkin about :biggrin: it must sound nice inside tha car though :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 30 2003, 12:13 AM
> *:cheesy: this one?*


 yes, that one!!


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## InGlEwOoDPlAyEr (Dec 14, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl+May 30 2003, 10:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (96 impala girl @ May 30 2003, 10:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 30 2003, 12:13 AM
> *:cheesy: this one?*


yes, that one!![/b][/quote]
it is a nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

is that a plexi hood on the tre bean? is it from NY?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 31 2003, 09:59 PM
> *is that a plexi hood on the tre bean? is it from NY?*


 naw... i think its from the west side... i think near oregon...somewhere over there..

yep a plexi hood.... crazy huh...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## crazyhammer (Mar 15, 2003)

Dontre has personalized B.C. plates !!!!!
It's a canadian car , how about that.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## crazyhammer (Mar 15, 2003)

www.dontre.com


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://www.cc-racing.com/Projects/Impala/impala.html


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i wonder who's ride this is....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 31 2003, 05:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey wassup didn't this black 64 had whitewalls?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 dam i like every pic on here, you guys post some bad ass rides :thumbsup: i ll post up some more as soon as i find some other ones. :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jun 1 2003, 03:23 AM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 31 2003, 11:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa thats a nice 64


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah that is tight, i also like that champagne 62. its almost the same color.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jun 1 2003, 03:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jun 1 2003, 03:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@May 31 2003, 11:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa thats a nice 64[/b][/quote]
yea.. the 64is tight.... but i heard the old owner is some rich guy....building rides and selling them....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 that black 64


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angry: dam wrong pic ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## MAJESTIX64RIDA (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jun 1 2003, 09:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jun 1 2003, 09:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@May 31 2003, 05:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey wassup didn't this black 64 had whitewalls?[/b][/quote]
DOES HE GAS HOP THAT????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX64RIDA+Jun 2 2003, 07:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAJESTIX64RIDA @ Jun 2 2003, 07:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOES HE GAS HOP THAT????[/b][/quote]
:dunno: ive only seen it in pics, it gots juice though.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jun 3 2003, 06:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jun 3 2003, 06:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: ive only seen it in pics, it gots juice though.[/b][/quote]
more pics this thing is dope as fuck


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

MY BUDDIES 62  4 door :0 



Last edited by BigNasty85Regal at Jun 6 2003, 01:21 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

BOB-Ts 64, AKA STREET SWEEPAZ, loooks WAY DIFFERENT NOW


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2003, 01:49 AM
> *BOB-Ts 64, AKA STREET SWEEPAZ, loooks WAY DIFFERENT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 dam that one is tight, did he have a candy orange on that? :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jun 6 2003, 01:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jun 6 2003, 01:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2003, 01:49 AM
> *BOB-Ts 64, AKA STREET SWEEPAZ, loooks WAY DIFFERENT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


dam that one is tight, did he have a candy orange on that? :0[/b][/quote]
NAH IT WAS CANDY APPLE RED, w/ 4 cans of HOK FIREBALL FLAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  , Ill get updated pics today


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2003, 01:49 AM
> *BOB-Ts 64, AKA STREET SWEEPAZ, loooks WAY DIFFERENT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 is that bob's?holy shit more pics


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2003, 01:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Jun 6 2003, 11:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Jun 6 2003, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2003, 01:49 AM
> *BOB-Ts 64, AKA STREET SWEEPAZ, loooks WAY DIFFERENT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


is that bob's?holy shit more pics[/b][/quote]
it really looks like candy orange in the pic


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

more pics of that car on the top of bobs car? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

NICE, REALLY NICE


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

that's CANDY!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bbb


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*MAJESTIX C.C. DALLAS*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LONA & SONS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 10 2003, 08:15 AM
> *LONA & SONS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:*


 why? :dunno:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Jun 6 2003, 01:48 PM
> *NICE, REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 10 2003, 07:53 AM
> *MAJESTIX C.C. DALLAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: dam you guys puttin it down, how many cars do you have in your club? lookin nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 11 2003, 01:33 AM
> *:0*


 i like this one...nice!!


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl+Jun 10 2003, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (96 impala girl @ Jun 10 2003, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Jun 6 2003, 01:48 PM
> *NICE, REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
mmm that color is purdy delicious


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 20 2003, 11:12 PM
> **


 damn that one is pimp as hell


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*DALLAS,TEXAS*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check this one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 13 2003, 05:30 AM
> *:biggrin:*


damn that 62 impala hella tight that pic looks like its at overfelt hs is san jose  



Last edited by low83cutty at Jun 13 2003, 06:22 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Jun 13 2003, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Jun 13 2003, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 13 2003, 05:30 AM
> *:biggrin:*


damn that 62 impala hella tight that pic looks like its at overfelt hs is san jose [/b][/quote]
that pic was at san jose


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam this one looks like mine kind off :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

65


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 1 2003, 12:23 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the paint job and the convertable top 







:0 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 1 2003, 01:04 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

better pics of my car


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

another one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is a clean ass vert :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the interior :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight engine :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 7 2003, 10:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check this one out :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

'68


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Jul 7 2003, 11:54 PM
> *'68
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice 68 :thumbsup: anymore pics?


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Not sure how to post 'em up in here. But yeah, I got way more.

Thanks for the props....

I am finding it really hard to post pics on this site from where I have them on the Web. I have had my ride for 6 years but only known about LIL for about 4 weeks. This site rocks ! Check the second link on my Signature. 



Last edited by topheavychevy at Jul 8 2003, 12:13 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Jul 8 2003, 12:06 AM
> *Not sure how to post 'em up in here. But yeah, I got way more.
> 
> Thanks for the props....
> ...


 i tried to but it says error message :dunno:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry dude but I'm stugglin' with posting pics on this site. 

You could try going to ... 

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/unitymembers/

Under Photos, go to the "Tradicio"... Folder.

Click on "Show All", mine are @ the bottom. 



Last edited by topheavychevy at Jul 8 2003, 12:24 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

are you talking about this ? http://www.geocities.com/unitylowridercc


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Jul 8 2003, 12:23 AM
> *Sorry dude but I'm stugglin' with posting pics on this site.
> 
> You could try going to ...
> ...


 nah..... try this link .........

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/unitymembers

I can't get the pic to load, unsure why, sorry.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy+Jul 8 2003, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (topheavychevy @ Jul 8 2003, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--topheavychevy_@Jul 8 2003, 12:23 AM
> *Sorry dude but I'm stugglin' with posting pics on this site.
> 
> You could try going to ...
> ...


nah..... try this link .........

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/unitymembers

I can't get the pic to load, unsure why, sorry.[/b][/quote]
im on it right now but i cant find the pics, where do you want me to go?


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for your help, I emailed them.... maybe you could get the pics to load up on here ? Thanks.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

here's topheavychevy' ride


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

another one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

close up of the front :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 8 2003, 01:24 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

.. 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 8 2003, 01:35 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angry: dam whats going on 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 8 2003, 01:30 AM


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey impala_1962_ss_slow_lane thanks so much for uploading my pics. I guess now you can see how I had so much trouble huh. You're a good man for helpin' me out, Much Appreciated. 

To the rest of LayitLow I am stoked to have the pics in layitlow now. I was having major problems getting the pics to upload, and thats why my man impala_1962_ss_slow_lane has posted as many pics as he has. Anyways.... hope u like my ride. 

Let's make this Impala Fest beat the Caddy Fest huh !

Rock On 



Last edited by topheavychevy at Jul 8 2003, 01:38 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

no problem man any time, sorry about the messed up posts


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

mines before


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

another one :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

back shot after


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, those are all Australian Lowriders, a dude called Kevin owns the airbrushed themed out '59, it even has a full Tequila Bar in the trunk ! 



Last edited by topheavychevy at Jul 8 2003, 09:24 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Jul 8 2003, 09:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 whos cars are those?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

whats up dawg any info on my rag 64


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Jul 8 2003, 09:21 PM
> *Hey, those are all Australian Lowriders, a dude called Kevin owns the airbrushed themed out '59, it even has a full Tequila Bar in the trunk !*


 :0 :0 thats tight


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jul 8 2003, 10:00 PM
> *whats up dawg any info on my rag 64*


 i havent heard any more info on that four, i think they might of sold it because i havent seen it at any events out here. but if i see another one like it ill give you the information on the car.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jul 9 2003, 01:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jul 9 2003, 01:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@Jul 8 2003, 10:00 PM
> *whats up dawg any info on my rag 64*


i havent heard any more info on that four, i think they might of sold it because i havent seen it at any events out here. but if i see another one like it ill give you the information on the car.[/b][/quote]
thanks bro


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Jul 9 2003, 10:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ Jul 9 2003, 10:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro [/b][/quote]
no problem, is a 64 all you are interested in?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check out the roof 








:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 10 2003, 12:51 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU LIKE THESE IMPALAS!!!!!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=6&t=53070&st=0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 11 2003, 01:10 AM
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU LIKE THESE IMPALAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=6&t=53070&st=0*


 hey whats up man? hell yeah those cars are tight, where are they from?

i like this shot righ here, i like the clear hoses :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic from lrm indy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that 4 is tight :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic from lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic from lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic from lrm indy


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

^^^^ that impala ive seen it before at a few shows around here, that thing is sweet!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 12 2003, 12:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 any more pics of this car???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jul 12 2003, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Jul 12 2003, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 12 2003, 12:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this car???[/b][/quote]
i only have 3 of that car  it looks nice hu? i will try to find more pics of that 4 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lrm indy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i found another :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

clean 63!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

63 big rim style


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

63 big rim style


----------



## UR2FAT (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice pics man!

Got any other clean lookin '63 pics?


Check the wing on that Integra in the pics with the silver 64! :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check out these pictures by BIG-SCOTTY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is one clean trey :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

purple


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

20s air ride


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 17 2003, 10:29 PM
> *purple*


 GROUND LEVEL - Sydney, Reprezent. When did you stop by our site to get this pic ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy+Jul 17 2003, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (topheavychevy @ Jul 17 2003, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Jul 17 2003, 10:29 PM
> *purple*


GROUND LEVEL - Sydney, Reprezent. When did you stop by our site to get this pic ?[/b][/quote]
hey wasup topheavychevy what have you been up to dawg?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttp://www.hernanscustomengraving.com/images/64-L.A.-cleanwagon.JPG[/img]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 17 2003, 11:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow-that raises up as high as mine-any rear end shots :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

no  but heres the set up :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jul 23 2003, 09:40 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jul 28 2003, 12:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :tears: thats beautiful, is that a picture you have?


----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

its a print done by artist Dale Klee... search fr him on yahoo or something.. i think you can stillg et that print for like 75 bucks or something

shade


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shadeone_@Jul 28 2003, 02:41 PM
> *its a print done by artist Dale Klee... search fr him on yahoo or something.. i think you can stillg et that print for like 75 bucks or something
> 
> shade*


 thanx for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

AYE DIOS MIO!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 that is a good pic, is that your 8? ive seen it on the lowridermagazine show pictures


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Naw I wish. That was my homie Joe's. He the pres of GoodFellas. this was taken at the last Fresno Show.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoodFella 40_@Jul 30 2003, 12:03 AM
> *Naw I wish. That was my homie Joe's. He the pres of GoodFellas. this was taken at the last Fresno Show.*


 orale that is a nice car , all original  nice looking club :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanx. We're getting our recognition this year. Im workin on a 1940 Buick Special 8. I plan on having out and showing next summer barring any setbacks. Heres a pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoodFella 40_@Jul 30 2003, 12:41 AM
> *Thanx. We're getting our recognition this year. Im workin on a 1940 Buick Special 8. I plan on having out and showing next summer barring any setbacks. Heres a pic*


 dam that is a firme project, something different for the show circuit. how long has the club been around? the Buick looks straight and solid, are you going all o g on it? :cheesy:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

We've been around since last June but most of us have been friends as long as 10 years. The Buick I picked up off some old guy last May and it runs . The body is straight just needs a lil metal work (floors and rear end) and paint and interior. I got all the stainless and chrome . A few accessories here and there I should be strong next year in 40's original Thanx for the nice werds homie 



Last edited by GoodFella 40 at Jul 30 2003, 12:34 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoodFella 40_@Jul 30 2003, 01:33 PM
> *We've been around since last June but most of us have been friends as long as 10 years. The Buick I picked up off some old guy last May and it runs . The body is straight just needs a lil metal work (floors and rear end) and paint and interior. I got all the stainless and chrome . A few accessories here and there I should be strong next year in 40's original Thanx for the nice werds homie*


 Dam thats a good buy, keep posting pics of the progress. Are you located in Northern Cali? And no problem dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Yea Im up in Merced


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

PREMIER puting it down!! 







:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Joe's '65 ragtop & '64 hardtop ~MAJESTIX~*


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2003, 01:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now Thaz Ghetto! :biggrin: 



Last edited by LocoSpic at Aug 1 2003, 04:36 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic+Aug 1 2003, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocoSpic @ Aug 1 2003, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Aug 1 2003, 01:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now Thaz Ghetto! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ill get switch happy with that though :cheesy:


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 31 2003, 11:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That is so so nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid7...4c533c5ac2ba127 



Last edited by TOTO65 at Aug 2 2003, 10:34 AM


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOTO65_@Aug 2 2003, 09:31 AM
> **


 i like those patters on the roof :thumbsup: post some pics of the whole car please! :cheesy: i like that old school stuff


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

good pics! keep em coming!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 11 2003, 11:26 PM
> *good pics! keep em coming! *


 thanx, let me find some more


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

My project 4!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 12 2003, 01:21 AM
> *My project 4!*


 :0 :0 dam thats coming out clean :thumbsup: when did you start working on it?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 12 2003, 10:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Aug 12 2003, 10:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CODE BLUE_@Aug 12 2003, 01:21 AM
> *My project 4!*


:0 :0 dam thats coming out clean :thumbsup: when did you start working on it?[/b][/quote]
I started working on it a couple of years ago, but I haven't hardly touched it in a year. Got too busy with other shit and low on money, but I want to hit it hard again soon!


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

Last edited by sfvcruiser at Aug 15 2003, 11:57 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE+Aug 15 2003, 04:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CODE BLUE @ Aug 15 2003, 04:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started working on it a couple of years ago, but I haven't hardly touched it in a year. Got too busy with other shit and low on money, but I want to hit it hard again soon![/b][/quote]
you have a solid project though, keep postin pics on here if you do anything new to it, im sure it will look tight at the end :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

nice sign!


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 15 2003, 10:34 PM
> *nice sign!
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sick!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 15 2003, 08:34 PM
> *nice sign!*


 that is nice :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 15 2003, 10:34 PM
> *nice sign!*


 very nice...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

REBUILDING IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READY TO SERVE HUEY AND FAT ASS MR. IMPALA!!!!!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 18 2003, 11:36 AM
> *REBUILDING IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READY TO SERVE HUEY AND FAT ASS MR. IMPALA!!!!!!!*


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MISS THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 18 2003, 11:36 AM
> *REBUILDING IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READY TO SERVE HUEY AND FAT ASS MR. IMPALA!!!!!!!*


 is that your 4? that is clean, what are you doing to it :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SECRET...........................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 18 2003, 12:56 PM
> *SECRET...........................*


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 18 2003, 11:36 AM
> *REBUILDING IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! READY TO SERVE HUEY AND FAT ASS MR. IMPALA!!!!!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SEROTE WITH HAIR AND THAT BIG ASS GARAGE DOOR NOSE ....... :roflmao: 
AND IN HIS PAJAMAS............KID AND PLAY RETARD 
:roflmao: 



uffin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 19 2003, 02:16 AM
> *SEROTE WITH HAIR AND THAT BIG ASS GARAGE DOOR NOSE*


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the orange rims :0 is that the color you are going to paint it?
:cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

impala_1962_ss_slow_lane good to see you keepin this post near the top.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Aug 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> *impala_1962_ss_slow_lane good to see you keepin this post near the top.*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 21 2003, 12:47 PM
> *i like the orange rims :0 is that the color you are going to paint it?
> :cheesy:*


 yeah,it was suppose to be painted by now


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

*MY DREAM CAR* 70 CHEVY


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

58 







:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Always count on impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Aug 25 2003, 01:46 AM
> *Always count on impala_1962_ss_slow_lane*


----------



## Majestics63 (Oct 13, 2002)

the BIG "M"ORLANDO


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean paint job :cheesy: i would want something like this! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that 70 is tight 
:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

my dads homeboy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

damnn, digging them outta the basement. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 27 2003, 09:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what show was that :0 



Last edited by SinCity702 at Aug 27 2003, 09:19 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Aug 27 2003, 09:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Aug 27 2003, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 27 2003, 09:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what show was that :0[/b][/quote]
super events car show over here at phoenix


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 27 2003, 09:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Aug 27 2003, 09:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super events car show over here at phoenix [/b][/quote]
when was that i didn't hear about it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 27 2003, 09:21 PM
> *
> when was that i didn't hear about it *


 it was on the 16 and the 17 i think, two weeks ago. where you supposed to come down for the show?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 27 2003, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Aug 27 2003, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCity702_@Aug 27 2003, 09:21 PM
> *
> when was that i didn't hear about it *


it was on the 16 and the 17 i think, two weeks ago. where you supposed to come down for the show?[/b][/quote]
that was the weekend of the show here but by the looks of it that show was hella better  



Last edited by SinCity702 at Aug 27 2003, 09:33 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

The homie Chris w/ rag '64 after the LRM Indy show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Arty's '64 SS Together CC Chicago.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

those are some tight 4s :0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my 1 post for you impala riders


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Rollerz Only (Canada) at the canceled Chicago LRM show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Rollerz Only '63 rag.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

even though the chicago show was cancelled they still made the long trip for the show? :0


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)

this is mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thongdee_@Sep 1 2003, 03:31 PM
> *this is mine *


dam you have a nice car homie :thumbsup: do you plan to keep adding to it? looks tight :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 1 2003, 03:37 PM


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)

still working on it ....


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

oops


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

from front


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

check this out taken in 1963, 409 vs 327 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Sep 1 2003, 05:19 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 1 2003, 04:15 PM
> *heres mine*


 dam your 3 is tight :0 where in phoenix do you stay at?


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

heres my 96 before i gutted it  :tears:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

in tempe, just moved here about 5 weeks ago


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 29 2003, 12:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats OG


----------



## mosthated76 (Apr 24, 2003)

summer spash 2003 las vegas nv :biggrin:


----------



## mosthated76 (Apr 24, 2003)

another :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 1 2003, 08:19 PM
> *in tempe, just moved here about 5 weeks ago*


 have u hit any cruise spots yet? :cheesy:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 12:10 AM
> *let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin:
> heres one*


 never


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

havent hit any yet dont know where they are, i have been to the cruises on saturday night on indian in scottsdale


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 2 2003, 12:58 AM
> *havent hit any yet dont know where they are, i have been to the cruises on saturday night on indian in scottsdale*


 usually sueño park gets pretty tight on sunday afternoons over by 43rd and thomas, then later after the park people cruise down thomas, or just go to central at the car wash on baseline and central. thats what we did last night :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i will check it out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 2 2003, 01:37 PM
> *i will check it out*


 well hope to see you outhere :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 2 2003, 10:04 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 2 2003, 10:38 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Sep 1 2003, 06:08 PM
> *heres my 96 before i gutted it  :tears: *


 got any recent progress pics? what are your plans for it? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

blah 



Last edited by CaDiLLaC KiD at Sep 6 2003, 05:14 PM


----------



## phaylanx2003 (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## phaylanx2003 (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

thats a tight 4 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 11 2003, 10:53 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:19 PM
> *:thumbsup: :cheesy:*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos+Sep 11 2003, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cruz_Campos @ Sep 11 2003, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:19 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:*


[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

So many tight rides I wish I could have 'em all :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Sep 17 2003, 12:29 AM
> *So many tight rides I wish I could have 'em all :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


i agree with you on this one homie. i like your 63, i really like all of the hard work you put in it :cheesy: your car is excellent i have nothing but positive thoughts about it. congratulations on the magazine cover, keep up the good work dawg. :thumbsup: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 17 2003, 12:39 AM


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

DALLAS,TEXAS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

why's the lower right corner of that driver'S door
so strange, looks like they put in a coupe door











anybody know ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

63 wogon


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Sep 17 2003, 10:26 AM
> *why's the lower right corner of that driver'S door
> so strange, looks like they put in a coupe door
> 
> ...


 i dindnt even notice that, probably its missing a piece between the doors, or yeah the door is from a coupe :dunno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 17 2003, 11:12 AM
> *63 wogon*


 This car is not really pulling a 3 wheel. You know its because that girl that is sitting on the fender :0 :0 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 17 2003, 12:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Sep 17 2003, 12:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Sep 17 2003, 11:12 AM
> *63 wogon*


This car is not really pulling a 3 wheel. You know its because that girl that is sitting on the fender :0 :0 :0 







[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 17 2003, 12:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 17 2003, 09:34 AM
> *DALLAS,TEXAS*


 I SEE SOMEBODY MAKING A BEER STOP ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 17 2003, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, You got any more pics of this ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

there you go heavy chevy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam sweet pic heavy chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks, here's another with a Sunsetting......

(don't mind the fucken spokiedokies tho' they aint on there now)


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Farkin hell Nightmares is clean, so much work :0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

64 PAGES ON THE IMPALA TOPIC SO FAR!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 3 2003, 10:24 AM
> *64 PAGES ON THE IMPALA TOPIC SO FAR!!!!! :cheesy:*


 :0 :cheesy: were gettin up there


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Oct 2 2003, 11:23 PM
> *Thanks, here's another with a Sunsetting......
> 
> (don't mind the fucken spokiedokies tho' they aint on there now)
> ...


 dam that looks tight just cant get enough of spokes spinning :0 how are those lights you have on the spokes they look crazy :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

spoked the f&*k out


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

another


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

1moe


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam thats a bad ass 4 whos is it :0 :cheesy:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 3 2003, 09:14 PM
> *dam thats a bad ass 4 whos is it  :0   :cheesy:*


that's Skeeway's foe from the Spokesmen car club 



Last edited by olamite at Oct 4 2003, 12:27 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite+Oct 4 2003, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (olamite @ Oct 4 2003, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 3 2003, 09:14 PM
> *dam thats a bad ass 4 whos is it  :0   :cheesy:*


that's Skeeway's foe from the Spokesmen car club[/b][/quote]
let him know i give a :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that car is firme


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this car is sweet :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

rosecityrider's 63


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

haterade's


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Well here is my 64 -- I finally made it to the Impala fest....

** I need a pic of it before it started tearing it back down....


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 15 2003, 05:17 AM
> *:biggrin:*











gotta love the og's!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

WON'T BE OG FOR LONG!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 15 2003, 12:28 PM
> *WON'T BE OG FOR LONG!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

youz gotta post my favorites... Gucci Impala and Gangsters Rides ( Santana and the Blue 68' with Crip Mural) :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

"PIMP JUICE"


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have job now finally, and will start saving for rims,skirts, and antenas, i also would like to get some side moldings for the rocker panels and a chrome trim for the gas door, if anyone has some good deals let me know


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 26 2003, 10:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this my fav paint on a 63, i also want to know how they took the vent window out on the door, my question is does somebody make a one peice replacement window to take the place of both windows or do i have to get it made?????


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Crip Mural


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Santana


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

NO GUCCI IMPALA!!!???? :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Oct 16 2003, 12:21 PM
> *NO GUCCI IMPALA!!!???? :angry:*


 :dunno: what year is the gucci impala


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 16 2003, 04:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 16 2003, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DekeDamage_@Oct 16 2003, 12:21 PM
> *NO GUCCI IMPALA!!!???? :angry:*


:dunno: what year is the gucci impala[/b][/quote]
Its 95 or 96 SS...he's on here...but can't find it due to the search board....Think his name is 95 SS Swangin.


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 02:31 AM
> **


 Can you buy the AirPlane moldings? If so were.


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

urrrgh!! like this


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage+Oct 16 2003, 02:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DekeDamage @ Oct 16 2003, 02:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 02:31 AM
> **


Can you buy the AirPlane moldings? If so were.[/b][/quote]
the ones that belong on the fenders?


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 17 2003, 03:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 17 2003, 03:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ones that belong on the fenders?[/b][/quote]
Yeah...that one...the whole piece...from rear to door.


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

heres a betta pic...my new favorite yr Impala


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)

mine 60


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

One Post for 2 Topics!!!


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

closer....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage+Oct 17 2003, 08:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DekeDamage @ Oct 17 2003, 08:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...that one...the whole piece...from rear to door.[/b][/quote]
what year is the car that has that molding?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thongdee_@Oct 17 2003, 04:01 PM
> *mine 60 *


 real nice :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Oct 17 2003, 08:36 AM
> *heres a betta pic...my new favorite yr Impala*


 thats was from chi town :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Oct 15 2003, 03:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Oct 15 2003, 03:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 26 2003, 10:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this my fav paint on a 63, i also want to know how they took the vent window out on the door, my question is does somebody make a one peice replacement window to take the place of both windows or do i have to get it made?????[/b][/quote]
???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

wasup rider, i bearly got home let me find the guys number and ill call to see if they fix the windows frames :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 20 2003, 12:23 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

str8t up old school


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

looks like kraz's :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 11 2003, 02:32 PM
> *pic from lrm indy
> 
> 
> ...


Thats My car club right there.  Infamous C.C., Out of Minneapolis. Heres another pic of it. :0 Well, Not MY club, But, The club Im in.  :biggrin: 



Last edited by DownLow350 at Oct 20 2003, 08:43 AM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 21 2003, 11:39 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 This is another St. Paul ride. Pretty clean. Heres another pic.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Oct 20 2003, 06:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Oct 20 2003, 06:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Jul 11 2003, 02:32 PM
> *pic from lrm indy
> 
> 
> ...


Thats My car club right there.  Infamous C.C., Out of Minneapolis. Heres another pic of it. :0[/b][/quote]
you guys got some sweet rides :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 20 2003, 08:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 20 2003, 08:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got some sweet rides :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:0  :biggrin: Thanks Homie. Just wait 'till next year!     :0 You wont believe what we got comin' out.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 My Homeboy Demo's Impala


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 17 2003, 11:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 17 2003, 11:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what year is the car that has that molding?[/b][/quote]
I guess the year is 1960...and its a jet emblem not an airplane...my bad.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Oct 20 2003, 07:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Oct 20 2003, 07:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0  :biggrin: Thanks Homie. Just wait 'till next year!     :0 You wont believe what we got comin' out. [/b][/quote]
hell yeah! post some more pics as soon as you get some more :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 08:46 AM
> *:0 My Homeboy Demo's Impala*


 dam thats a clean trey :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 20 2003, 01:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 20 2003, 01:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! post some more pics as soon as you get some more :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 Ill start a topic.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have the original magazine article haging on my wall 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 20 2003, 03:09 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2003, 01:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that one is very nice :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

where did you get these ads from


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i did a search :biggrin:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Brad from Unity East Coast Australia's Ride (lowdownunder)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage+Oct 20 2003, 09:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DekeDamage @ Oct 20 2003, 09:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the year is 1960...and its a jet emblem not an airplane...my bad.[/b][/quote]
you can get them at any impala parts store im sure, i will take a look in my catalogs for them.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Oct 22 2003, 12:26 AM
> *Brad from Unity East Coast Australia's Ride (lowdownunder)
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a clean 63 :0


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2003, 12:41 AM
> *
> thats a clean 63 :0*


 and he's pulling it off the road to wrap the frame, clean it up more, and put the 'droz with Hardlines in it, but if he sees this topic, I'll let him tell you what he has planned. This is going to be one Dope 'Tre.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy+Oct 22 2003, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (topheavychevy @ Oct 22 2003, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2003, 12:41 AM
> *
> thats a clean 63  :0*


and he's pulling it off the road to wrap the frame, clean it up more, and put the 'droz with Hardlines in it, but if he sees this topic, I'll let him tell you what he has planned. This is going to be one Dope 'Tre.[/b][/quote]
:0 its going to look nice lifted :cheesy:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 22 2003, 12:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 22 2003, 12:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 its going to look nice lifted :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
it's going to look nice laid out !


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Oct 22 2003, 12:55 AM
> *
> it's going to look nice laid out !*


 or with the front end locked up :cheesy: i can just imagine it


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

here ya go :biggrin: :0 

nice car


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Oct 22 2003, 01:59 PM
> *here ya go :biggrin: :0
> 
> nice car*


 real nice :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 22 2003, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 22 2003, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr.pimpdaddy_@Oct 22 2003, 01:59 PM
> *here ya go  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> nice car*


real nice :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
i am a little partial to 63s myself 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 22 2003, 10:32 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Oct 22 2003, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Oct 22 2003, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am a little partial to 63s myself[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

gotta love those fine 59s :biggrin:  :0


----------



## tredboy (Jan 3, 2003)

...


----------



## tredboy (Jan 3, 2003)

...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 25 2003, 06:03 PM
> *gotta love those fine 59s :biggrin:  :0*


 yep one of the best years


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tredboy_@Oct 25 2003, 06:11 PM
> *...*


 that car gots those flakes that change colors right? looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 26 2003, 12:58 PM
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


 dam nice car homie :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Coming from Champaign, Illinois.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Another one.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's the dashboard. Take a close look.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 26 2003, 10:09 PM
> *Coming from Champaign, Illinois.*


 thats a real nice car :thumbsup: love the rims


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey rosecityrider, post pics of your 3 homie :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 27 2003, 09:00 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i will take some good ones tomorrow and then post em


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cool cant wait to see them :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2003, 01:57 AM
> *looks like kraz's :0*


 That's clean as hell!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FourDoorRider (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FourDoorRider_@Oct 29 2003, 08:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak: you just ruined a good topic :angry: :uh:


----------



## FourDoorRider (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Oct 29 2003, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ Oct 29 2003, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FourDoorRider_@Oct 29 2003, 08:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :twak: you just ruined a good topic :angry: :uh:[/b][/quote]
Thank you.












just in case you didnt get enough of it the first time.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

STOP THAT :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ROSECITYRIDER REPRESENTING :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

KRAZ'S 64, ROSECITYRIDER'S 63, AND MY 62
:0




Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 29 2003, 11:08 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

heres mine 01


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

02











Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Oct 29 2003, 10:19 PM


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

03


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

04


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

05











Last edited by ChicanoCruiser at Oct 29 2003, 10:20 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam homie you got a real clean 70 :thumbsup: its perfect  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 30 2003, 12:50 AM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 29 2003, 11:07 PM
> *KRAZ'S 64, ROSECITYRIDER'S 63, AND MY 62
> :0*


 i like i like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FourDoorRider (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

phat!!! :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

damn this is a clean ass 62 seen it at slamm fest 2003, a pic i took of it


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

That's clean as fuck I like it!  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lak on 22's (Nov 6, 2003)

70's imp flames out y2kin it South Carolina Style


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lak on 22's_@Nov 6 2003, 01:47 AM
> *70's imp flames out y2kin it South Carolina Style
> 
> 
> ...


 one of the ugliest damn cars ever.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 12:14 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 dam rider where did you take those pics? those came out nice. 
we should all of us take pics like that :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

south mountain, line em up and i will shoot em!!!!
we can do it on sat


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

photoshop i did, cant wait till it does sit this low


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HERE'S THE RAG


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 6 2003, 03:43 PM
> *HERE'S THE RAG*


 get the fenders back yet????


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

More Aussie Rides



















Lowrod Belair, this car is tight


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 03:38 PM
> *south mountain, line em up and i will shoot em!!!!
> we can do it on sat*


hell yeah! ill let you know :biggrin: well be doing a wedding on sat. 
can you photoshop mines to see how it would look dropped?   



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 6 2003, 09:54 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 6 2003, 09:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 6 2003, 09:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 03:38 PM
> *south mountain, line em up and i will shoot em!!!!
> we can do it on sat*


hell yeah! ill let you know :biggrin: well be doing a wedding on sat. 
can you photoshop mines to see how it would look dropped?  [/b][/quote]
i am looking for a good pic hang on


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Nov 6 2003, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Nov 6 2003, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am looking for a good pic hang on[/b][/quote]
thanx dog so no one was out there at sueño today? ill tell the guys from the club to see if they want to get a group pic on saturday :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 6 2003, 10:13 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

post a pic up, all i am getting is little red Xs


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i wish i wish i wish :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 10:22 PM
> *i wish i wish i wish :0*


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hows this one?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

even got the bomb in back :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 10:35 PM
> *even got the bomb in back :biggrin:*


dam homie that looks good :thumbsup: :cheesy: cant wait till mines sits like that  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 6 2003, 10:44 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Nov 6 2003, 07:49 PM
> *More Aussie Rides
> 
> 
> ...


 good pics thc :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

bad ass 64


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

my brothers car


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 12 2003, 08:57 AM
> *my brothers car*


 dam :0 thats a real nice 3 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

3 on 3


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

good looking 61s my homeboy had a 61 four door a long time ago ill see if i can get pics


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

ya, get Dannys 61on here, that was a nice ride for a 4 door!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 12 2003, 10:33 PM
> *ya, get Dannys 61on here, that was a nice ride for a 4 door!!*


 hey gibby i got the email thanks :thumbsup: 
did danny show you pics of the 61?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 12 2003, 08:57 AM
> *my brothers car*


 man you made me wet myself, i got all excited, now i am jealous :angry: 



very nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Nov 12 2003, 11:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Nov 12 2003, 11:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 12 2003, 08:57 AM
> *my brothers car*


man you made me wet myself


[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

nice work dude, keep em coming... :cheesy:


----------



## cartman70 (Jan 14, 2003)

Sweet Post :thumbsup:


----------



## True Low (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 12 2003, 10:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 12 2003, 10:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gibby64_@Nov 12 2003, 10:33 PM
> *ya, get Dannys 61on here, that was a nice ride for a 4 door!!*


hey gibby i got the email thanks :thumbsup: 
did danny show you pics of the 61?[/b][/quote]
yeah, he broke them out and showed me and chris.......that was a nice ride!!! I can't believe he has painted his bomb so many times! LOL !! LOOKS bad though!!! Hopefully I get to roll in it when hes done with the paint work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Nov 14 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Nov 14 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, he broke them out and showed me and chris.......that was a nice ride!!! I can't believe he has painted his bomb so many times! LOL !! LOOKS bad though!!! Hopefully I get to roll in it when hes done with the paint work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah he had a nice 61, hes going to get the bomb out pretty soon :cheesy: im pretty sure he will take all of us cruizing  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 15 2003, 01:47 PM


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

My '62


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Low_@Nov 14 2003, 08:12 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice very nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

mine again


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

good pics everyone keep em coming :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LimeLightCCNissan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Jun 6 2003, 12:48 PM
> *NICE, REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this candy magenta or candy violet?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LimeLightCCNissan+Nov 20 2003, 06:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LimeLightCCNissan @ Nov 20 2003, 06:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Jun 6 2003, 12:48 PM
> *NICE, REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> ...


Is this candy magenta or candy violet?[/b][/quote]
from lookin at my HOK paint book, it is candy violette (UK-17) over Orion Silver (BC-02).....


----------



## LimeLightCCNissan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Nov 20 2003, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Nov 20 2003, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from lookin at my HOK paint book, it is candy violette (UK-17) over Orion Silver (BC-02)..... [/b][/quote]
Thanks, i wasn't sure because of how bright the color is and also to lazy to go pic up my book and look it up :biggrin: Also, do u know of anyone w/ a 62 vert in good cond.. for sale?


----------



## LimeLightCCNissan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LimeLightCCNissan+Nov 20 2003, 07:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LimeLightCCNissan @ Nov 20 2003, 07:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i wasn't sure because of how bright the color is and also to lazy to go pic up my book and look it up :biggrin: Also, do u know of anyone w/ a 62 vert in good cond.. for sale?[/b][/quote]
Ya i'm going to try and sell off my nissan to get a 62 but it has to be a vert! I have always owned chevy's but i just wanted to see if i could make a nissan look good. My dream car is the 62 though and i'm ready to build what i have always wanted...i'm not getting any younger if u know what i mean!  



Last edited by LimeLightCCNissan at Nov 20 2003, 07:24 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

63 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 26 2003, 11:44 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

i truly LOVE that 64, is that in the new LRM?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 27 2003, 10:48 AM
> *i truly LOVE that 64, is that in the new LRM?*


 yes it is :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

What yall think bout this one?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Its tight :cheesy:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Nov 27 2003, 06:46 PM
> *What yall think bout this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 Love :thumbsup: the big rims !


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 4 2003, 11:14 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 09:46 AM
> *:0 My Homeboy Demo's Impala
> 
> 
> ...


 This mug right here was a bad bitch on Young hogg quite a few videos back!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 8 2003, 10:24 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics :0 :0 :0


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

dunno if this been posted but it chicano blood from pura familia in chi-town


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stigs106_@Dec 11 2003, 06:00 AM
> *dunno if this been posted but it chicano blood from pura familia in chi-town
> 
> 
> ...


 i have seen pics of it here but not this one. that is a real nice ride i wanna see some more


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt, keep them coming :cheesy:


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

jus a few more coz i love this ride







































Last edited by stigs106 at Dec 12 2003, 08:50 AM


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

if im reposting pics im sorry but i cant be arsed to look through 81 pages to check if it in ere already


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

those 4's are awesome!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

Pura familia do have some of the best quality cars


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yes they do :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2003, 07:48 AM
> *:0*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 01:59 PM
> *mine*


 i like how the pinstripes accent the body of the 4 :thumbsup: got any more pics? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hmm let me look. maybe ill snap some in the garage right now gimme a few mins


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 02:09 PM
> *hmm let me look. maybe ill snap some in the garage right now gimme a few mins*


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

xxxxxx


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaaa


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam homie looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for now...this one is a few weeks old.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 14 2003, 02:22 PM
> *dam homie looks real nice :thumbsup:*


 thanks. u got a 62? pics?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 02:23 PM
> *last one for now...this one is a few weeks old.*


 :0 :0 :0 love the set up. yeah i go a 62, ill post pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

here some


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good with skirts...how does that work out. did u shorten the rear end or no....im thinking about skirts on mine also....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

wrong pic :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 02:28 PM
> *looks good with skirts...how does that work out. did u shorten the rear end or no....im thinking about skirts on mine also....*


 we had to cut some metal that was scraping the tire on the inside of the skirt. it touches a little still, but not enough to knock off the skirt it just rubs it a little but.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 14 2003, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 14 2003, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 02:28 PM
> *looks good with skirts...how does that work out. did u shorten the rear end or no....im thinking about skirts on mine also....*


we had to cut some metal that was scraping the tire on the inside of the skirt. it touches a little still, but not enough to knock off the skirt it just rubs it a little but.[/b][/quote]
cool....but when i pick up the back it shifts to one side, that will knock off the skirt i hear....62 looks real nice.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 14 2003, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lone star @ Dec 14 2003, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool....but when i pick up the back it shifts to one side, that will knock off the skirt i hear....62 looks real nice.[/b][/quote]
thanks for the compliment your 64 looks tight to  o yeah with hydraulics you are probably going to get the rearend shorter, i dont know if you put stnds in the back it will work. but mines just rubs when i go in to an entrance like a gas station or something but not while im driving on the streets. thats the thing about the impala rear ends they shifts to one side  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 14 2003, 02:40 PM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what would it cost to shorten a rear end..i have one extra in the garage .......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2003, 02:44 PM
> *what would it cost to shorten a rear end..i have one extra in the garage .......*


 over here in phoenix my friend said some guy can do it for around 150.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

one more


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

from the game!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

another


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hopping :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 18 2003, 07:48 PM
> *from the game!!!!*


 you got it? :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 18 2003, 07:50 PM
> *hopping :0*


 i cant wait to play this game :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NEW PROJECT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANOTHER PROJECT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ALL LEGIT, NON-ALTERED SINGLE PUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 22 2003, 05:13 PM
> *ANOTHER PROJECT*


 it's looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: a 75 in the works


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice car :0 ive always loved the glass houses :cheesy:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 23 2003, 12:30 PM
> *nice car :0 ive always loved the glass houses :cheesy:*


 :biggrin: thanks ....cant wait to get it out of the driveway  




its to big :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

looks like a good project -- good luck!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Dec 24 2003, 02:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Dec 24 2003, 02:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 23 2003, 12:30 PM
> *nice car  :0  ive always loved the glass houses  :cheesy:*


:biggrin: thanks ....cant wait to get it out of the driveway  




its to big :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by notoriousBIG_@Dec 24 2003, 02:23 AM
> *looks like a good project -- good luck!*


 thanks....ill post prog pics as i go :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Dec 26 2003, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Dec 26 2003, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--notoriousBIG_@Dec 24 2003, 02:23 AM
> *looks like a good project -- good luck!*


thanks....ill post prog pics as i go :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

whoa how did I miss this


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

how can you miss it? Its one of the biggest topics on here


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 29 2003, 11:01 PM
> *how can you miss it? Its one of the biggest topics on here *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: thank you I needed this topic :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Dec 29 2003, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Dec 29 2003, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 29 2003, 11:01 PM
> *how can you miss it? Its  one of the biggest topics on here  *


:roflmao: :twak: :twak: thank you I needed this topic :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
no problem, why did you need this topic?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

heres a couple, including my 63ss


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 29 2003, 11:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 29 2003, 11:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem, why did you need this topic?[/b][/quote]
well to give me some ideas for a 64'convertable
I cant really commit to the time right now
but anxious to get some ideas flowing  
gotta get it running first and then
leaning more towards a lady flavor so checkin out interiors
as well as exteriors


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Dec 29 2003, 11:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Dec 29 2003, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well to give me some ideas for a 64'convertable
I cant really commit to the time right now
but anxious to get some ideas flowing  
gotta get it running first and then
leaning more towards a lady flavor so checkin out interiors
as well as exteriors [/b][/quote]
you got a 64 convertible? :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 29 2003, 11:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 29 2003, 11:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got a 64 convertible? :0[/b][/quote]
It was my brothers but it's mine now it has been sitting in a garage for over ten years, rusted and not running but repairable


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Dec 29 2003, 11:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Dec 29 2003, 11:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my brothers but it's mine now it has been sitting in a garage for over ten years, rusted and not running but repairable [/b][/quote]
dam thats nice mines was stopped for like 9 years to. :cheesy:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Heres my old one :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Dec 29 2003, 11:56 PM
> *Heres my old one :uh:*


 that looks nice


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 29 2003, 11:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 29 2003, 11:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice mines was stopped for like 9 years to. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
hmmm where did you start?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Dec 30 2003, 12:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Dec 30 2003, 12:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm where did you start?[/b][/quote]
we started with the mechanical work, the engine was rebuilt by my uncle those 9 years ago the block itself was still new. so we had to change all sorts of stuff. like carb. fuel and water pump, the radiator had to get fixed, and anything else we had to change and the hoses, when all the mechanical work was done with we started on the brakes. i had all of my brakes re done. from there the body man started to work on the body. 

that was kind of the beginning to my project


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like you lucked out and got started off with a solid car :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Dec 30 2003, 01:25 AM
> *Looks like you lucked out and got started off with a solid car  :thumbsup:*


i did, had a little rust and surface rust.  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 30 2003, 01:27 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 1 2004, 05:35 AM
> *:0*


 NICE PIC, LOVE THAT FRONT END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridinlownt (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## ridinlownt (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 4 2004, 01:50 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this one is BAAAAAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ooops  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 7 2004, 01:47 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

wrong pic :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thats not an impala :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 7 2004, 01:48 AM
> *thats not an impala :uh:*


 fo reals!!! :cheesy: 
























:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

whos is this??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i wonder  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 7 2004, 01:53 AM
> *i wonder  :dunno:  :dunno:*


 :ugh: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

keep em coming


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 11 2004, 10:25 PM
> *keep em coming *


 did you go to scottsdale?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

was on my way when my alternator took a crap, drain my bat, i had to get a tow and a new alternator, the fan on the aly is hitting the lower bracket so i need to take it back or do some grinding


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 11 2004, 10:53 PM
> *was on my way when my alternator took a crap, drain my bat, i had to get a tow and a new alternator, the fan on the aly is hitting the lower bracket so i need to take it back or do some grinding*


  dam sorry to hear that bro, so you are not driving your car right now?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the patterns on this car :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nope, one shitty weekend huh, missed scottsdale cruise and sueno park, how was it, did you guys go out???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 11 2004, 10:58 PM
> *nope, one shitty weekend huh, missed scottsdale cruise and sueno park, how was it, did you guys go out??? *


 dam that sucks  i didnt go to sueño tonight but danny went and he said that there was a lot of cars outthere.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HA


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HA


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

AHHHH


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

AHHHH


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: ragseven


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 13 2004, 11:50 PM
> *:cheesy:*


love this drop with the 72 spoke daytons [lay n low]!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1074055805.jpg 



Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 14 2004, 01:59 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

HELL YEAH!!! thats a clean ass car :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*SHAMROCK_DEUCE_MAJESTIX*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*SHAMROCK_DEUCE_MAJESTIX*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*SHAMROCK_DEUCE_MAJESTIX*





















Last edited by TOP DOG '64 at Jan 18 2004, 05:09 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

thats a clean six duce :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

CLEAN RIDE I SEEN IT IN ACTION!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

That 62 rag is beautiful :0 



Last edited by 6O4IMPALA at Jan 20 2004, 09:44 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 20 2004, 09:01 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nice 63 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 22 2004, 11:54 PM
> *nice 63 :biggrin: *


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 13 2004, 09:50 PM
> *:cheesy:*


 :cheesy: I like that one wooooo


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 11 2004, 12:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 24 2004, 03:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 24 2004, 03:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 11 2004, 12:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thats the nicest murals ive seen


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Costanza_@Jan 24 2004, 03:50 AM
> *thats the nicest murals ive seen*


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 11 2004, 12:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 11 2004, 12:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 2 2003, 10:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: this is one of my favorite topics ---thank you impala :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jan 24 2004, 03:56 PM
> *:biggrin: this is one of my favorite topics ---thank you impala :biggrin:*


 :wave: no problem i had to represent


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 24 2004, 03:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 24 2004, 03:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 13 2004, 09:50 PM
> *:cheesy:*


:cheesy: I like that one wooooo [/b][/quote]
yeah that is real nice :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 24 2004, 04:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 24 2004, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Latinluv_@Jan 24 2004, 03:56 PM
> *:biggrin: this is one of my favorite topics ---thank you impala :biggrin:*


:wave: no problem i had to represent [/b][/quote]
I'm really feelin the pearly or opal candy paints :biggrin: 
mmmmmm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 24 2004, 04:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 24 2004, 04:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really feelin the pearly or opal candy paints :biggrin: 
mmmmmm[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/504000-504999/504407_4_full.jpg[.img]
[img]http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/504000-504999/504407_6_full.jpg


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

oops i forgot my own car


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Costanza+Jan 24 2004, 03:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Costanza @ Jan 24 2004, 03:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the nicest murals ive seen[/b][/quote]
does anyone have more pics of these? :cheesy:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Aaron's 62 UCE Lima, Oh


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Show and Go, Jimmy doin it Midwest style!




























Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 02:12 PM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Toyo Rosas "Suicide Revenge" Low4Life




























Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 02:13 PM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Bryan from CCE




















Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 02:14 PM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Joe Suarez UCE Lima












Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 01:49 PM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

my boy's 69


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

clean 63 from UCE Indy


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

another UCE Indy Impala


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

John's infamous Gucci Impala UCE Louiville, Ky
amazing car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 02:07 PM


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

clean 61 from UCE












Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 25 2004, 02:09 PM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Playerz C.C.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

weeee bump this baby :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 24 2004, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 26 2004, 10:06 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

MY BROTHER'S CAR HIM AND I BUILT, WITH THE HELP OF SOME FRIENDS


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

AHH


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

AHH


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 26 2004, 02:18 PM
> *MY BROTHER'S CAR HIM AND I BUILT, WITH THE HELP OF SOME FRIENDS*


 dam thats clean man!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Got any more of this one :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Jan 27 2004, 12:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Jan 27 2004, 12:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more of this one :0[/b][/quote]
no homie thats the only one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 11:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jan 25 2004, 12:10 PM
> *Playerz C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey latinluv i can tell you like looking at the impala pics


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 28 2004, 09:16 PM
> *hey latinluv i can tell you like looking at the impala pics *


 ju know it pa! they look so purdyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 28 2004, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 28 2004, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 28 2004, 09:16 PM
> *hey latinluv i can tell you like looking at the impala pics  *


ju know it pa! they look so purdyyyyy :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i know :biggrin: you know ill keep posting them up on here  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 29 2004, 02:15 AM


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 26 2004, 11:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like that


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 06:30 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Tight uffin: 

What size rims are they? Nice size.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo+Jan 29 2004, 04:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Purpura Delujo @ Jan 29 2004, 04:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 06:30 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight uffin: 

What size rims are they? Nice size.[/b][/quote]
theylook like 13s  thats is a very nice car :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 31 2003, 11:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 2 2003, 10:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 18 2003, 12:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 29 2004, 11:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 29 2004, 11:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 18 2003, 12:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm[/b][/quote]
 :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 30 2004, 12:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 30 2004, 12:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :wave: sometimes this site acts up and I cant get through all the pages so I return when I can ...so glad that I do it's like burried treasure


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 30 2004, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 30 2004, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :wave: sometimes this site acts up and I cant get through all the pages so I return when I can ...so glad that I do it's like burried treasure [/b][/quote]
i hated when it messes up to :angry: , but theres a lot of pics on here :cheesy: i remember when i started this topic..... it was a long time ago lol :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 30 2004, 12:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 30 2004, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hated when it messes up to :angry: , but theres a lot of pics on here :cheesy: i remember when i started this topic..... it was a long time ago lol :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: and you keep adding  :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jan 30 2004, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jan 30 2004, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: and you keep adding  :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
you know it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jan 31 2004, 12:02 AM
> **


puff puff pass =)


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas+Jan 30 2004, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Armando Ranflitas @ Jan 30 2004, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Latinluv_@Jan 31 2004, 12:02 AM
> **


puff puff pass =)[/b][/quote]
Armandoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
long time no see on lil hola pa! I missed juuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

One of the nicest rides I have seen...Flicks courtesy of Dave Lindsay.


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 30 2004, 11:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whoaaaaaaaa


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

that 409 is one of the cleanest impalas i've ever seen.


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 pg 13.


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jan 31 2004, 01:38 PM
> *:0 pg 13.  *


 rated pg 13 :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

keep them coming  :cheesy:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low s-10_@Jan 31 2004, 02:47 PM
> * :roflmao: :thumbsup:*


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jan 31 2004, 02:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jan 31 2004, 02:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Latinluv_@Jan 31 2004, 01:38 PM
> *:0 pg 13.   *


rated pg 13 :dunno: [/b][/quote]
more like Rated R feelings :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Feb 1 2004, 01:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Feb 1 2004, 01:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like Rated R feelings :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Here goes my pops 65 SS, its still in the works as u can see, but has come a far way from when he got it.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS_@Feb 1 2004, 11:56 AM
> *Here goes my pops 65 SS, its still in the works as u can see, but has come a far way from when he got it.*


    :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

pimp juice --- que purdyyyy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 01:33 AM
> **


 I think thats the same color my dad had his ride painted. 3 weeks later, some fuker didint know how to use reverse and ran into the front, so he just primered the whole thing down again. Pops didnt even have it colored sanded yet or moldings back on when it happend. He wants to paint it the same color again.  Looks real nice..........


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS+Feb 2 2004, 01:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CONTAGIOUS @ Feb 2 2004, 01:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 01:33 AM
> **


I think thats the same color my dad had his ride painted. 3 weeks later, some fuker didint know how to use reverse and ran into the front, so he just primered the whole thing down again. Pops didnt even have it colored sanded yet or moldings back on when it happend. He wants to paint it the same color again.  Looks real nice..........[/b][/quote]
my bad, this color


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

keep em coming... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS+Feb 2 2004, 01:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CONTAGIOUS @ Feb 2 2004, 01:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad, this color[/b][/quote]
 thats a tight color :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the paint job on this :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i like this one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

99th page!! :cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 3 2004, 08:37 PM
> *99th page!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 4..3..2... was there a 61 at the parking allso!!!!??? :cheesy:


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool murals....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Feb 3 2004, 02:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Feb 3 2004, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 3 2004, 08:37 PM
> *99th page!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


4..3..2... was there a 61 at the parking allso!!!!??? :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
nope the 1 was missing


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Here go some more, poor quality though, I took a picture of a picture :biggrin: Didnt have the digital 2 months ago :uh:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Another


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Had to throw this one in here again, for the POPS


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS_@Feb 5 2004, 09:33 PM
> *Here go some more, poor quality though, I took a picture of a picture :biggrin: Didnt have the digital 2 months ago :uh:*


 thats a nice car is it yours? :cheesy:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 5 2004, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 5 2004, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CONTAGIOUS_@Feb 5 2004, 09:33 PM
> *Here go some more, poor quality though, I took a picture of a picture :biggrin:  Didnt have the digital 2 months ago :uh:*


thats a nice car is it yours? :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Nah, its not my car, but I wish :angry: Its a fellow car club members. Fully restored, from frame up.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS+Feb 5 2004, 09:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CONTAGIOUS @ Feb 5 2004, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, its not my car, but I wish :angry: Its a fellow car club members. Fully restored, from frame up.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: picture of a picture, i bearly realized what you said. but thats a tight 67 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 5 2004, 10:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 5 2004, 10:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: picture of a picture, i bearly realized what you said. but thats a tight 67 :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

100th PAGE!!!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 5 2004, 10:01 PM


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS_@Feb 5 2004, 11:34 PM
> *Another *


tight ass 67 bro.











Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Feb 6 2004, 01:21 AM


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

Beautifull.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

can you guys see that ^^^^^^ cause i cant see it :uh:


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2004, 08:39 PM
> *can you guys see that ^^^^^^ cause i cant see it :uh:*


 Yes we also


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [LuxagonLowrider]DML+Feb 6 2004, 11:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([LuxagonLowrider]DML @ Feb 6 2004, 11:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2004, 08:39 PM
> *can you guys see that ^^^^^^ cause i cant see it   :uh:*


Yes we also [/b][/quote]
can see it or not??


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 6 2004, 11:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
here


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's my 64 that I just picked up about 3 weeks ago


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

nice, bringin' it home!!! any plans for it?


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Feb 6 2004, 02:30 PM
> *Here's my 64 that I just picked up about 3 weeks ago*


 :0 :0 :0 thats nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics
:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 6 2004, 02:42 PM
> **


 now thats shaaaaaarp


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

love the 63s


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

looks good! nice color


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Another work in progress


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 7 2004, 02:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Feb 8 2004, 07:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Low_Ryde @ Feb 8 2004, 07:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Feb 7 2004, 02:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

one i just dug up


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

side


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

that you on the switch jimmy?


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 3 2004, 12:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 9 2004, 04:41 AM
> *that you on the switch jimmy?*


 yes it is, sir


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 9 2004, 03:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Feb 9 2004, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Feb 9 2004, 04:41 AM
> *that you on the switch jimmy?*


yes it is, sir[/b][/quote]
im really feeling that paintjob, looks a bit like your latest 64 vert!
good stuff...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you. i got a new single pump hardtop coming out. i just got home from painting the bottom. damn i love candy tangerine. hows yours coming along


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2004, 10:13 PM
> *thank you. i got a new single pump hardtop coming out. i just got home from painting the bottom. damn i love candy tangerine. hows yours coming along*


 it's going fine with the 64, it's still off the frame.
everythings in the chrome shop right now, im just starting to get back some of the undercarrige from it, still a little welding to be done at the frame but it's all good.
im allso scraping the belly so it can be painted to go with the rest of the car. 
im allso shipping a 96 fleetwood over here right now so im working on a setup for that too... i got my hands full lol!

looking foward to see that single pump!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good luck. also if you have a media blaster over there i recommend doing that to the belly they can get everywhere that you cant and plus its less time and easier on you. i have 4 impalas that i just got back from the blaster and all i have to do is prime and paint after some small repair. keep me posted


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

How about this??


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2004, 11:48 PM
> *good luck. also if you have a media blaster over there i recommend doing that to the belly they can get everywhere that you cant and plus its less time and easier on you. i have 4 impalas that i just got back from the blaster and all i have to do is prime and paint after some small repair. keep me posted*


 yeah we got one right a few blocks from our garage and blastin' it is the cleanest way to go.
i'll keep you posted bro...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

yeah.... In the snow..... Salt so bad up here it strips the paint for you ....


----------



## SweMex (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2003, 03:01 PM
> **


 anyone have more pics of this car?
plzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## SweMex (Oct 14, 2001)

OOPS!
i ment this car...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SweMex_@Feb 11 2004, 03:26 AM
> *OOPS!
> i ment this car...
> 
> ...


 that car came out on blvd magazine issue number five, thats a real nice car. i wish i had a scanner


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: weeee


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Midwest Showdown...
















































Prop's to Jimmys Show and Go :thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

nice hoppin pics!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

Last edited by Latinluv at Feb 14 2004, 12:15 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 21 2004, 10:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:cheesy: damnnnnnnnn purdyyyy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

UCE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :wave: mmmmm lookin good as always


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Feb 22 2004, 11:24 PM
> *:biggrin: :wave: mmmmm lookin good as always *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 24 2004, 12:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 24 2004, 11:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 get that bitch off the trailor and drive it :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

looks like mine kind of :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Japan


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dontre :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 25 2004, 10:12 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pictures :biggrin: i really like that light tan 63 wagon :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 26 2004, 12:00 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 25 2004, 11:41 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

1969 Impala




















Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Feb 26 2004, 03:38 AM


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

good pics


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

GREAT PICS TWIGSTA!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

no matter what I am never failed with this topic :biggrin:   
so very refreshing


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey those cars got jersey plates where was this event held at????



twista 



Last edited by cubnlynx at Feb 27 2004, 03:16 PM


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

At the Englishtown raceway every July 4th weekend...supposedly no lo-lo's ever show up... :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Feb 28 2004, 11:06 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Last edited by MAJESTIX at Feb 28 2004, 02:10 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Feb 28 2004, 09:06 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 clean!! :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 29 2004, 03:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 29 2004, 03:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@Feb 28 2004, 09:06 AM
> *:biggrin:*


clean!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
  very


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Tight color  



Last edited by BRICKHOUSE at Mar 6 2004, 03:44 PM


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey nice rides!!!!!!! How r things id dallas???


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 6 2004, 04:30 PM
> *hey nice rides!!!!!!! How r things id dallas??? *


 GOOD, JUST GETTING SHIT READY FOR THE SUMMER, YOU GOING TO BE DOWN HERE FOR EASTER?


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

cant make it for easter, living AZ now


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crush (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i love how low this 60 sits. Anyone know who owns it?


----------



## Crush (Feb 27, 2003)

I guess I,ll go ahead and post some new pics of mine...


----------



## Crush (Feb 27, 2003)

some more...




































Last edited by Crush at Mar 7 2004, 05:03 PM


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice 60! :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

bump   (makes it easier to look at )


----------



## [LuxagonLowrider]DML (Jan 30, 2004)

I wanted to say something inteligent but i can't so








Lovely
ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [LuxagonLowrider]DML_@Mar 9 2004, 01:54 AM
> *I wanted to say something inteligent but i can't so
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

nice wagon


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

UPLOAD :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pictures :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 still in idea search mode here
but thats just sharp


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

:0 



Last edited by 6O4IMPALA at Mar 11 2004, 03:40 AM


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

I always thaught this picture was cool,drop the ass,lock the front


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

C-plus orange rag :0


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

Sixty7 drop :biggrin:


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

a clean shot of a clean 63


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

firme


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

love this picture


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6O4IMPALA_@Mar 11 2004, 03:51 AM
> *love this picture *


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

HOMEBOYZ HOOKED IT UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

BRICKHOUSE 64


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Last edited by djtwigsta at Mar 15 2004, 09:29 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2004, 08:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOD! THAT 58 IS FUCKIN PRIME!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

any more pics of the red 63 that mother is hard


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crush+Mar 7 2004, 04:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crush @ Mar 7 2004, 04:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i love how low this 60 sits. Anyone know who owns it?[/b][/quote]
Hey Goldi I'm feelin this color but check out the thread  



Last edited by Latinluv at Mar 19 2004, 11:58 PM


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Mar 20 2004, 04:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Mar 20 2004, 04:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Goldi I'm feelin this color but check out the thread [/b][/quote]
im feelin all of it :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 19 2004, 10:17 AM
> *any more pics of the red 63 that mother is hard*


 i'll look...but i dont know....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 20 2004, 01:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## luvmyman14 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2004, 01:50 PM
> *:0  *


 SIXONEFORLIFE CAN YOU POST THAT PIC OF YOUR IMPALA LAYING IN THE GRASS, I LOVE THAT PIC!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0

Ooooooops What the Fuck? :angry: Sorry Wrong Pic! HAHAHAHA! 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Mar 20 2004, 04:04 PM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The Ol' 61 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

random pic of my car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THE 61's ASS SHOT! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My Bitch.................. :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

MORE MORE MORE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2004, 01:09 PM
> *The Ol' 61 :biggrin:*


 is that your 61 before it was red?? your car is nice homie :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 21 2004, 02:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 21 2004, 08:27 AM
> *My Bitch.................. :biggrin: *


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo+Mar 21 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Purpura Delujo @ Mar 21 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Mar 21 2004, 02:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 uffin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
dam!!!!! tha sixty is clean!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Mar 22 2004, 10:01 AM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 21 2004, 05:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 21 2004, 05:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2004, 01:09 PM
> *The Ol' 61 :biggrin:*


is that your 61 before it was red?? your car is nice homie :thumbsup: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
No, That was my was my last 61, not the same ride. 

Thanks 62slowlane!  



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Mar 22 2004, 12:12 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 22 2004, 09:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Mar 22 2004, 09:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, That was my was my last 61, not the same ride. 

Thanks 62slowlane! [/b][/quote]
damn that one is clean to :0 


you bet homeboy its clean :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2004, 01:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn!!!! i cant beleive i didnt see this one!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 20 2004, 08:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this 62 is niiiiiice , it made the lowrider of the month


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt :0


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

Green and gold


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

Sick black 70


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

anouther shot of the 62 wagon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ragedy camera


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

74 IMPALA


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

74 IMPALA


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Mar 28 2004, 10:56 PM
> *74 IMPALA*


 74 IMPALA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6O4IMPALA_@Mar 28 2004, 03:59 AM
> *anouther shot of the 62 wagon*


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2004, 04:26 PM
> *ragedy camera*


 nice car though :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Mar 28 2004, 10:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Mar 28 2004, 10:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ourstyle_@Mar 28 2004, 10:56 PM
> *74 IMPALA*


74 IMPALA[/b][/quote]
damn! :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 28 2004, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 28 2004, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lone star_@Mar 28 2004, 04:26 PM
> *ragedy camera*


nice car though :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
thanks...bump for the impala fest viewers


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

NEW ADDITION TO STREET SWEEPAZ CC, Minnesota/Wisconsin

bought by SkiTz_O from LIL


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 29 2004, 10:34 PM
> *NEW ADDITION TO STREET SWEEPAZ CC, Minnesota/Wisconsin
> 
> bought by SkiTz_O from LIL
> ...


 nice :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 29 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 29 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 29 2004, 10:34 PM
> *NEW ADDITION TO STREET SWEEPAZ CC, Minnesota/Wisconsin
> 
> bought by SkiTz_O from LIL
> ...


nice :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
has fully wrapped frame, extended a-arms, and gonna have 4 pumps 12 batts :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 29 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 29 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has fully wrapped frame, extended a-arms, and gonna have 4 pumps 12 batts :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
damn!!! any more pics?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 30 2004, 01:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I am in Love :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 30 2004, 01:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wow another beauty :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 30 2004, 01:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 This is My favorite 60 of all time! :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 29 2004, 10:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 29 2004, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! any more pics?? :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
yeah, but they are on STREET SWEEPAZ digi camera, wish he would post them :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 29 2004, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 29 2004, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but they are on STREET SWEEPAZ digi camera, wish he would post them :uh:[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 29 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Mar 29 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 30 2004, 01:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 This is My favorite 60 of all time! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
hell yeah thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 31 2004, 12:58 AM
> *:cheesy:*


 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Let's see some more 1960 Coupes and rags


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

you got pm slowlane


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i got it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2004, 10:37 PM
> *you got pm slowlane *


 damn homie those are tight pics!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 2 2004, 02:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 2 2004, 02:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2004, 10:37 PM
> *you got pm slowlane *


damn homie those are tight pics!!! [/b][/quote]
Not bad for a Disposable Digi,Lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Olympus 5.0 megapixel

Thanks Slowlane for coming through BIG TIME homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 1 2004, 11:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 1 2004, 11:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad for a Disposable Digi,Lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Olympus 5.0 megapixel

Thanks Slowlane for coming through BIG TIME homie!!!!!!!!!!!  [/b][/quote]
hell yeah homie that camera takes pretty good pics  i want one i should be getting one pretty soon, they come in handy!! especially when theres events, car shows, kicking it at the parks and stuff.... :cheesy: 

no problem dog, thanks for the pics they look good :thumbsup: i didnt know that there was a disposable camera.... :0 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 1 2004, 11:50 PM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 2 2004, 02:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 2 2004, 02:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie that camera takes pretty good pics  i want one i should be getting one pretty soon, they come in handy!! especially when theres events, car shows, kicking it at the parks and stuff.... :cheesy: 

no problem dog, thanks for the pics they look good :thumbsup: i didnt know that there was a disposable camera.... :0[/b][/quote]
I was just kidding about the Disposable part, it is one badass camera though. I highly recommend looking in to buying a Olympus though. I believe this one was close to $600.  

Buy at least a 5.0 megapixel if anything.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 2 2004, 12:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 2 2004, 12:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just kidding about the Disposable part, it is one badass camera though. I highly recommend looking in to buying a Olympus though. I believe this one was close to $600.  

Buy at least a 5.0 megapixel if anything.[/b][/quote]
cool, i heard those are good cameras  i was tipping about the disposable part :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

That 6 deuce is Sick as Hell!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 2 2004, 02:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 2 2004, 02:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, i heard those are good cameras  i was tipping about the disposable part :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~_@Apr 2 2004, 12:31 AM
> *That 6 deuce is Sick as Hell!!!!!!!! :0*


 you got another screen name? :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 2 2004, 02:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 2 2004, 02:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~_@Apr 2 2004, 12:31 AM
> *That 6 deuce is Sick as Hell!!!!!!!! :0*


you got another screen name? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yup, just had to update the avatars!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~+Apr 2 2004, 12:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~ @ Apr 2 2004, 12:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, just had to update the avatars!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 2 2004, 01:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 2 2004, 01:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad for a Disposable Digi,Lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Olympus 5.0 megapixel

Thanks Slowlane for coming through BIG TIME homie!!!!!!!!!!!  [/b][/quote]
if thats a 5 megapixel camera youre taking those with, you need some serious help with the resizing thing man..
I take all my pics with an Olympus 4.0, and they look a fuckload beeter than the pics of your car, which, until now, I assumed were taken with a camera phone :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Apr 4 2004, 06:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Apr 4 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats a 5 megapixel camera youre taking those with, you need some serious help with the resizing thing man..
I take all my pics with an Olympus 4.0, and they look a fuckload beeter than the pics of your car, which, until now, I assumed were taken with a camera phone :0[/b][/quote]
Nope,

It was for sure taken with my OLYMPUS Camedia C-5050 5.0 megapixel, Olympus super Bright Zoom lens. I has alot to do with the resizing, I am looking at my pics here on Layitlow, and my Homepage at the same time, and the Homepage Looks crystal clear.  

They still look pretty good.  Thanks Slowlane.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

me and my car last year....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that red bubble top is lovely :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2004, 10:16 PM
> *damn that red bubble top is lovely :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thanks Homie, The 64 is lookin good as always!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~+Apr 5 2004, 09:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~ @ Apr 5 2004, 09:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lone star_@Apr 5 2004, 10:16 PM
> *damn that red bubble top is lovely  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Thanks Homie, The 64 is lookin good as always! [/b][/quote]
i need to ditch it and get me something new. soon enough it will happen :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 6 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lone star @ Apr 6 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to ditch it and get me something new. soon enough it will happen :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 5 2004, 09:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 5 2004, 09:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope,

It was for sure taken with my OLYMPUS Camedia C-5050 5.0 megapixel, Olympus super Bright Zoom lens. I has alot to do with the resizing, I am looking at my pics here on Layitlow, and my Homepage at the same time, and the Homepage Looks crystal clear.  

They still look pretty good.  Thanks Slowlane. [/b][/quote]
no problem man, i bet the pic in your living room looks real nice :biggrin:  all huge and stuff   



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 5 2004, 09:29 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 5 2004, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 5 2004, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 [/b][/quote]
 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 5 2004, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 5 2004, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0[/b][/quote]
dont worry i never take steps back!! always looking for ways to advance!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 5 2004, 09:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lone star @ Apr 5 2004, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry i never take steps back!! always looking for ways to advance!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 6 2004, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 6 2004, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem man, i bet the pic in your living room looks real nice :biggrin:  all huge and stuff  [/b][/quote]
You Know it!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 6 2004, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 6 2004, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Know it! [/b][/quote]
iwish i had one like that  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 6 2004, 01:45 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

BUmp


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2004, 07:44 PM
> *:0*


 Damn Jason,


She is finished? :0 Looks really nice!


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

Sweet, jason


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my 68 ss


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 9 2004, 06:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 9 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Apr 9 2004, 07:44 PM
> *:0*


Damn Jason,


She is finished? :0 Looks really nice![/b][/quote]
LOL, nah, not mine..... mines more for show (and only halfway done, lol). But i should have the hardtop 64 out on the streets for this summer! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 9 2004, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 9 2004, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, nah, not mine..... mines more for show (and only halfway done, lol). But i should have the hardtop 64 out on the streets for this summer! :0[/b][/quote]
Damn,

I really thought it was it, I know the 3rd member on the rearend is that color of the 64..........or close to it. Nice rag anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 9 2004, 04:48 PM
> *my 68 ss*


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:0*


  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2004, 04:27 AM
> *:0*


 :0 :cheesy:  


Post more pics of the 62, Slowlane........ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 10 2004, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 10 2004, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2004, 04:27 AM
> *:0*


:0 :cheesy:  


Post more pics of the 62, Slowlane........ :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

bigger pic......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0  :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 12 2004, 01:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 12 2004, 01:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
I Love that photo of the Deuce rollin down the Interstate!!!!

:cheesy: Makes you feel real good to be alive, and Driving a Chevrolet. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 12 2004, 07:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 12 2004, 07:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love that photo of the Deuce rollin down the Interstate!!!!

:cheesy: Makes you feel real good to be alive, and Driving a Chevrolet. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hell yeah homie, thats how i feel :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

que purdy they just keep coming :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 13 2004, 02:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 13 2004, 02:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie, thats how i feel :cheesy: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

READY FOR RESTO!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice Restorable 61 Bubbletop for $3200 in The OK state! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~_@Apr 13 2004, 02:26 PM
> *Nice Restorable 61 Bubbletop for $3200 in The OK state! :biggrin:*


 thats a deal!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I wonder who just bought this. :biggrin: Sure Looks Purdy! 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Apr 18 2004, 11:08 AM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 18 2004, 11:08 AM
> *:cheesy:*


 I miss that 59.......


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

I want to share with everyone what I believe is the most Beautiful restored 59 convertible to this day. Enjoy! 

By the way $75,000.00 is very well priced for this TRI-POWERED beast. Impala owners will agree.The pics speak for themselves.  



Last edited by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~ at Apr 18 2004, 11:42 AM


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:0 CAN YOU SAY $$$$TRI-POWER$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:0 Absolutely amazing :0


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

fuck, when I first got into this sport I turned up 2 64s. I feel like an ass, fuck a g-body


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Apr 18 2004, 12:03 PM
> *fuck, when I first got into this sport I turned up 2 64s. I feel like an ass, fuck a g-body*


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

That 59 rag is way past perfect, hats off to those who restored it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CONTAGIOUS_@Apr 18 2004, 04:04 PM
> *That 59 rag is way past perfect, hats off to those who restored it *


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~_@Apr 18 2004, 10:34 AM
> *:0 CAN YOU SAY $$$$TRI-POWER$$$$ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you say "wrong fan shroud on a $75,000 RESTORED car?"


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 19 2004, 08:13 PM
> **


 thats a nice pic


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Apr 20 2004, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Apr 20 2004, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAJESTIX_@Apr 19 2004, 08:13 PM
> **


thats a nice pic[/b][/quote]
Find him a Clean Correct 59 tripower fan shroud then.......... :uh: 


The car is obviously, one of the most incredibly restored extants. Not having the correct Fan-Shroud isnt gonna make this 59 rag any less.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~+Apr 20 2004, 11:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~ @ Apr 20 2004, 11:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find him a Clean Correct 59 tripower fan shroud then.......... :uh: 


The car is obviously, one of the most incredibly restored extants. Not having the correct Fan-Shroud isnt gonna make this 59 rag any less.....  [/b][/quote]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: 


WHO WANTS TO BATTLE ME AND MY CHEVY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

IMPALA FEST! :biggrin: Love the air brushed trim and scripts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

VVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOMM! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

underthehood :0 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Apr 20 2004, 05:11 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 20 2004, 02:11 PM
> *underthehood :0*


 damn :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

~MAJESTIX '61~


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i love this car.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

nice socks...... i wonder who is this......  



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 22 2004, 09:29 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 58


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

59 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

61


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

64 inside


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

62


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: old 58 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 22 2004, 09:37 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

gary may


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

leaping lonnie :biggrin: 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 22 2004, 09:40 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

red 63


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

brown pride c.c. i think its a 63


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this ride .again.. south side c.c.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

red 62


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

south side 58...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

old school 62.. i love this ride also..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

south side 64 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

uso 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

we all know who's ride this is..63


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

61


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

63


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

65


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

68 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 22 2004, 10:09 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

65


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

elite 66


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

66 az


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

67


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 22 2004, 08:35 AM
> *62*


 DAMN I love that ride


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ohio gold


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

67 convert


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

3 imps


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

green 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

light blue 64..........sweet...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

south side


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

3 wheels


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

copper 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ssantana :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

yellow 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

on the shaw

thats me in the shadow on the bottom right.....

{brent dont start with your jokes..} 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 22 2004, 11:06 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

JC


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 22 2004, 05:49 PM
> *JC
> 
> 
> ...


 that deuce is soooooo sweet..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

silver 64 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

black 63


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

v max


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hmmmmmm.?????????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey.... what the.......... :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of my favorite years


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

vegas ride green 62


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

baby blue 62


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: love it


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 22 2004, 06:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a clean shot :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 22 2004, 05:48 PM
> *Hey.... what the.......... :0*


 ha!...that was a former biscayne 4 door...not bad of a job...i saw one just like it in Quebec City...mad work and it lookeg og....didnt have a camera :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 23 2004, 01:23 PM
> *:0*













how is it coming along....??????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 23 2004, 01:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> how is it coming along....??????*


 slowly....but surely. I got the body on the new frame in order to move it from where it was being stored/worked on. Now I have to get the motor in and lined up on the frame.......pull the body back off for body work and paint. Then paint the frame :uh: ......but its coming


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice!!! 62 bubble..409, super nice car.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Apr 23 2004, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Apr 23 2004, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Apr 23 2004, 01:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> how is it coming along....??????*


slowly....but surely. I got the body on the new frame in order to move it from where it was being stored/worked on. Now I have to get the motor in and lined up on the frame.......pull the body back off for body work and paint. Then paint the frame :uh: ......but its coming [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Apr 23 2004, 03:16 PM
> *nice!!! 62 bubble..409, super nice car.*


 Graham,

Send me pics of that 62 bel-air Bubbletop if you have any? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I LOVE MY 61 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2004, 09:07 AM
> **


 very very clean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Apr 24 2004, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Apr 24 2004, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2004, 09:07 AM
> **


very very clean [/b][/quote]
Thanks Frankie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ELITE 63 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

61


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

BLING,BLING :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*SKULL & BONES '62*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

www.simonlopez.com


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Last edited by lopez_62 at Apr 25 2004, 10:25 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Apr 26 2004, 01:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF!?!?!?!?!??! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lost all my pics


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 27 2004, 08:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 27 2004, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lopez_62_@Apr 26 2004, 01:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!?!?!?!?!??! :uh:[/b][/quote]
Is it a couch? :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 27 2004, 12:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Apr 27 2004, 12:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lopez_62_@Apr 26 2004, 01:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!?!?!?!?!??! :uh:[/b][/quote]
thats a perfect back end of a 1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 27 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 27 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a perfect back end of a 1[/b][/quote]
It would make a Badass Couch! :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

IT'S A BBQ GRILL.....




















:biggrin: 



Last edited by 214-CADDY at Apr 27 2004, 04:52 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Apr 27 2004, 03:49 PM
> *IT'S A BBQ GRILL.....
> 
> 
> ...


 damn :0


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2004, 09:31 AM
> **


 this 61 looks like "Bubble-licious"


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

i like this one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:uh: 



Last edited by 604IMPALA at Apr 30 2004, 03:09 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Apr 29 2004, 06:55 PM
> *i like this one.*


 damn it came out nice :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

I like this one :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.61~INDIVIDUALS~_@May 1 2004, 05:54 AM
> *I like this one :biggrin:*


 NICE PIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@May 1 2004, 02:27 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 GODDAMN! Your 72 is really Blue!!!!!!!! ride looks tight!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0  Badass!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Station-X*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEREZ MY BOYZ RIDE HEZ FROM "PARLIEMENT CC SAN JOSE" I THINK I SPELLED IT RITE LOL


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Last edited by 604IMPALA at May 7 2004, 04:07 AM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

ya, heres mine again..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SUPER DUPER 61 SPORT........ :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HISTORY :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

J.Salters rag 59


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Loved, and greatly miss this rag. Except for that 3/8 wrap :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 7 2004, 04:20 PM
> *ya, heres mine again..
> 
> 
> ...


 damn!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 WOW! Sorry not a Impala, but gotta give this black beauty love! 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at May 8 2004, 12:05 PM


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2004, 10:02 AM
> *:0 WOW!*


 THATS NOT AN IMPALA!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+May 8 2004, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PROJECT6DEUCE @ May 8 2004, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2004, 10:02 AM
> *:0 WOW!*


THATS NOT AN IMPALA!![/b][/quote]
Yep thats right! Now give it some love. 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at May 8 2004, 12:10 PM


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 8 2004, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ May 8 2004, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep thats right! Now give it some love.[/b][/quote]
YOU WENT AND EDITED YOUR POST NOW I LOOK LIKE A FUCKTARD! ANYWAYS A GUY AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME HAS THE SAME CAR BUT ITS ALL RED, WAY TOO NICE!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+May 8 2004, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PROJECT6DEUCE @ May 8 2004, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WENT AND EDITED YOUR POST NOW I LOOK LIKE A FUCKTARD! ANYWAYS A GUY AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME HAS THE SAME CAR BUT ITS ALL RED, WAY TOO NICE![/b][/quote]
I corrected myself right after i originally posted, and then I saw yours. That type of shit always happens to me. Write something and for the important.





Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at May 8 2004, 12:17 PM


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 8 2004, 10:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ May 8 2004, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I corrected myself right after i originally posted, and then I saw yours. That type of shit always happens to me. Write something and for the important.[/b][/quote]
YOU EDITED THAT TOO!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+May 8 2004, 12:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PROJECT6DEUCE @ May 8 2004, 12:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU EDITED THAT TOO!![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See now I am fucking with you! :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 8 2004, 10:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ May 8 2004, 10:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See now I am fucking with you! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
LOOKS LIKE IT. OKAY NOW POST SOME MORE PICS!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 8 2004, 11:06 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check out that white impala :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 8 2004, 11:16 PM
> *check out that white impala :0
> 
> 
> ...


 where i dont see one :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+May 9 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ May 9 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 8 2004, 11:16 PM
> *check out that white impala  :0
> 
> 
> ...


where i dont see one :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
o its there i dont think you have looked at the whole picture :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 7 2004, 06:20 PM
> *ya, heres mine again..
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a tight pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

another pic


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+May 9 2004, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Low_Ryde @ May 9 2004, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@May 7 2004, 06:20 PM
> *ya, heres mine again..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight pic[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*PIONEER COMMERCIAL FOR THEATERS COMING THIS SUMMER*












Last edited by MAJESTIX at May 12 2004, 07:08 AM


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 11 2004, 08:27 PM
> *PIONEER COMMERCIAL FOR THEATERS COMING THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


  damn that is a bad ass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 11 2004, 08:27 PM
> *PIONEER COMMERCIAL FOR THEATERS COMING THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 24 2004, 12:17 PM
> *:0*


would look nice but that teal and pink shit messed it up :uh: 



Last edited by Regalized at Jun 26 2004, 05:27 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

she is gone now but i still remeber her


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jun 26 2004, 06:33 PM
> *she is gone now but i still remeber her*


dam thats tight :0 :0 :thumbsup: 

wasup with that guy in the background with the checkerd shirt? hes all red :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Chuy's backyard


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 26 2004, 03:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  purdy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jun 30 2004, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jun 30 2004, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 26 2004, 03:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:  purdy[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Rare vinyl top


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Strawberry Surprise !!!!!! Female Holding it down for da LOLO's in SAC!!!!!! Holla at Ya Girl!!!!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Jul 13 2004, 12:41 AM
> *:cheesy:*


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

PROJECT I JUST PICKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## Sixteen Switches (Jul 1, 2004)

Dam 143 pages.. How long did the caddy one last?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixteen Switches_@Jul 13 2004, 11:58 AM
> *Dam 143 pages.. How long did the caddy one last?*


 im not sure, but the caddy fest was up there to.... but then there topic messed up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2six3's (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2six3's_@Jul 16 2004, 05:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ooops wrong pic ^^^^


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this one is clean :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: MIne


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 24 2004, 12:06 AM
> *nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

LOCKED UP.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My two ladies.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MIGUEL'S 64 SS*


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

Six Tray


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT :cheesy: *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 13 2004, 11:01 AM
> *
> [snapback]2031453[/snapback]​*


That was the shit, he never should have changed it! :angry:


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 13 2004, 11:01 AM
> *
> [snapback]2031453[/snapback]​*


That was the shit, he never should have changed it! :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

oh dear god, this is the coolest continental kit ive ever seen on an impala


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*dam that is clean....* :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DON NUTTS_@Aug 11 2004, 01:25 PM
> *That was the shit, he never should have changed it! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree..... this version looked so clean..... he really fucked it up later.


----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

wahts it look like now?

shade


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shadeone_@Aug 13 2004, 09:59 AM
> *wahts it look like now?
> 
> shade
> [snapback]2130689[/snapback]​*


*yeah i was wondering the same... i wonder what he did to it..*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Rollerz Only


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

More R.O.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Petes 63


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Jeremy's 63


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

R.O.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Rollerz


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

l;'pyip


----------



## 95_Towncar (Jan 1, 2004)

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimped![attachmentid=31588]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

G-A-N-G-S-T-A! LOVIN' THIS ACE!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 14 2004, 03:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I dont get it :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Can anyone post some good engine bays(ie, engines with plenty of chrome). That is what I am currently working on. 

thx


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My '84 Box Impala
[attachmentid=31902]


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My motor.
[attachmentid=31903]




> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Can anyone post some good engine bays(ie, engines with plenty of chrome). That is what I am currently working on.
> 
> thx
> [snapback]2134867[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Can anyone post some good engine bays(ie, engines with plenty of chrome). That is what I am currently working on.
> 
> thx
> [snapback]2134867[/snapback]​*


heres my engine bay... not a lot of chrome but some on it...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

heres mine, just a little chrome though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Mostly polished, but some chrome.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

purple haze ,anotha spokesmen ryda


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Can anyone post some good engine bays(ie, engines with plenty of chrome). That is what I am currently working on.
> 
> thx
> [snapback]2134867[/snapback]​*



MY '64


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34820]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34822]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34823]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34824]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34825]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34826]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34830]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34832]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34834]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34836]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34838]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34838]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34840]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34841]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34842]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wadafactor_@Aug 23 2004, 04:19 PM
> *[attachmentid=34834]
> [snapback]2161735[/snapback]​*


daaaaaaam that car is clean :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=35005]
I LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=35006]
Warner Doing the Damn thang.....Looks good bro.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2004, 09:47 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea when I saw it changed when he had first did it I was disgusted, that color combination was the shit.


----------



## H8RMKR (Aug 23, 2004)

65


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35659]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35660]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35662][attachmentid=35661]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35898]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35899]


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2004, 08:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 28 2004, 09:58 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2175272[/snapback]​*


daaaaaaammm.... the 63 from cheech and chong :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

on a farm out in the middle of nowhere :0


----------



## H8RMKR (Aug 23, 2004)

DISCIPLES CAR CLUB HAWAII


----------



## H8RMKR (Aug 23, 2004)

[attachmentid=38188]DISCIPLES CAR CLUB HAWAII


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I NORMALLY DON'T LIKE BIG RIMZ ON IMPALAS BUT DAMN!!!!![attachmentid=38196] [attachmentid=38195]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 62 impala (Jul 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 62 impala (Jul 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## 62 impala (Jul 18, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 62 impala (Jul 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CLASSIC ANGELS CC MIAMI,FL
ERIC'S 63 SS


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

65' from LuxuriouS cc


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=38839]


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Sep 7 2004, 06:53 PM
> *65' from LuxuriouS cc
> [snapback]2199915[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 6 2004, 10:35 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2196963[/snapback]​*



Ive never seen this car before :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

My 61


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

what year is this


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> *what year is this*


58


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 28 2004, 10:58 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2175272[/snapback]​*


Bad Ass!!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

1960 IMPALA FROM CHICO,, CALIFORNIA..


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

60 CHICO, CALIFORNIA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Here Goes My Homie Tito's Blvd '60 From Chico Ca. uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

heye wheres the drop top fest?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Seen this one at the park Sun. afternoon.......... :biggrin: wish it was mine!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 14 2004, 12:29 PM
> *I dont get it :dunno:
> [snapback]2133699[/snapback]​*











I dont either?? I see that most of the cars on the left are 63's except for the first one that is a 64 so why is the car on the right a goose and the first one is a duck??


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DON NUTTS_@Sep 15 2004, 04:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK THE GOOSE ONE HAS BAGS AND THE OTHERS ARE JUICED!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

more pics. of the 65 from luxurious cc :biggrin: ... the body ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

the frame .... :cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

now ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

the set up .. :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

under carraige


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SAN JOSE SHARKSIDE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0  :0


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Sep 18 2004, 12:05 AM
> *now ...
> [snapback]2226546[/snapback]​*


 :0 car looks sweet as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

God's Creations 2003:






















Quincenera escort last summer:











Still diggin up old files (pics)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=42173]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=42174]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2004, 01:32 PM
> *[attachmentid=42173]
> [snapback]2231555[/snapback]​*


That 64 looks really familiar?huh? :uh: 






:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45409]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45411]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45412]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45414]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45415]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=45416]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

my ride is somewhere in the pic..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Any photos with 64 - on 3 wheel?? :-D


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice rides


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

My 64


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:0 [attachmentid=50283]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

dam with this setup id love to see a picture of it checkin the bumper


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=54931]
[attachmentid=54929]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2004, 01:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I think Im seeing this right! Im thinking about doing the same thing.....is that a factory AC 64 with the chrome dash without the factory vent? I didnt know if I was gonna like it, but I think I do....whats everyones opinion?

Do you have anymore pics of the interior? if so please post 'em.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=54943]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 25 2004, 08:42 PM
> *dam with this setup id love to see a picture of it checkin the bumper
> [snapback]2328094[/snapback]​*


i want to see the girl naked that posed with it when it was featured in lowrider. i dont think my wife would mind


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=54945]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=54946]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 28 2004, 10:40 PM
> *Hey I think Im seeing this right! Im thinking about doing the same thing.....is that a factory AC 64 with the chrome dash without the factory vent? I didnt know if I was gonna like it, but I think I do....whats everyones opinion?
> 
> Do you have anymore pics of the interior? if so please post 'em.
> [snapback]2338814[/snapback]​*


TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt</span>*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=56513]


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

1969


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*MAJESTIX PICNIC 2004*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*MAJESTIX PICNIC 2004*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*MAJESTIX PICNIC 2004*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*MAJESTIX PICNIC 2004*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

* JESSE'S 62 -MAJESTIX PICNIC 2004-*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Nov 5 2004, 11:01 AM
> *
> [snapback]2362579[/snapback]​*


nice 63


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:cheesy: 

[attachmentid=58127]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=58134]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=58136]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=58144]


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

64


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Max Uce Family doin it big in Sacramento


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:0 

[attachmentid=59936]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59940]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59943]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59950]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59977]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59979]


----------



## 71rivi (Nov 11, 2004)

cooool


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=59980]


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 10 2004, 08:06 PM
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=59980]
> [snapback]2383004[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

love this colour


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=62015]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64451]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64455]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64458]


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Nov 15 2004, 10:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=62015]
> [snapback]2415958[/snapback]​*


is that a corvette rear end, independant suspension
tite as hell


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64486]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64503]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64511]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64521]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64524]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64666]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64667]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64668]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=64669]


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Nov 15 2004, 08:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=62015]
> [snapback]2415958[/snapback]​*


ANACONDA 63


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 5 2004, 06:25 PM
> *nice 63
> [snapback]2364026[/snapback]​*



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:cheesy: 

[attachmentid=66347]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=66349]

clean 59 on dubs.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1962*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*sittin on 13's*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=66500]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=66504]

:worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

64 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*clean  *


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Nov 26 2004, 07:48 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451200[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

that duece is hot


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn i love impalas...heres my favorite year...and view of one too! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 1963


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

my single pump


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

bottom paint on single


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

me and tommy at l4l


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: angelos by the way i didnt pick the blue the guy did


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*OLD SCHOOL PIX 1985*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1990*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

mah shyt again

i will put on the chrome and rims soon


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2004, 10:42 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2434055[/snapback]​*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Nov 28 2004, 11:54 PM
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2456604[/snapback]​*



Bad SS homes. I almost bought that car about 1 1/2 years ago I think. It used to stay off Meadowview if it's the same ride. You turned it out though cause it wasn't chromed out or lifted when I saw it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

HERE ARE A COUPLE I SOLD!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 7 2004, 12:08 PM
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE I SOLD!
> [snapback]2482552[/snapback]​*


nice rides, 68 and 61 look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i can say is damnnnn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

badass ride right here..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

with kit


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

COUPLE OF INSPIRATIONS! :biggrin:


----------



## 38nash (Dec 11, 2004)

*My 63 Impala SS*


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Dec 13 2004, 04:16 AM
> *COUPLE OF INSPIRATIONS! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2500611[/snapback]​*


I like that color looks good


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

At a show in Sherman,Texas


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 16 2004, 11:53 AM
> *At a show in Sherman,Texas
> [snapback]2513097[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:0 

[attachmentid=76447]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76449]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76450]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76451]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76452]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:cheesy:  
[attachmentid=76565]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76566]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76568]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=76572]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

bump it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

Switch - Pheonix & Detroit


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

couple 64s


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

what happened to the 1962 Impala's Fest ??

anyone wanna bring it back?

wired? drastic?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Dec 23 2004, 12:14 PM
> *Switch - Pheonix & Detroit
> [snapback]2535803[/snapback]​*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Dec 23 2004, 12:14 PM
> *Switch - Pheonix & Detroit
> [snapback]2535803[/snapback]​*


Clean '63 and '66. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

ahhhh silverrrrrrrrr que purdy


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

the silver treys george washington shit and the beige 66 is my boy tobys, he just moved here to detroit from phoenix a couple years ago.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ok I'm so bored lol sorry fellas


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My new project


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Dec 25 2004, 03:28 PM
> *My new project
> [snapback]2542234[/snapback]​*



i see ur starting from scratch.............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

nice one


----------



## wax (Dec 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=81246]My 64 S.S.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

*SouthSide CC *59 Impala....................


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

UCE Lima OH............


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

*1969 Impala...........*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight  :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1962*


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

back to the top you go..........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: 62 looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

keepin it real


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

This 64 was build in `93 in europe


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

ours


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

Rob's 66'


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

66' & 67'


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jan 11 2005, 12:58 AM
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592193[/snapback]​*


when people add subs in thit spot, do they re-locate the gas tank???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 14 2005, 12:37 AM
> *when people add subs in thit spot, do they re-locate the gas tank???
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they have too? :dunno:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 14 2005, 01:37 AM
> *when people add subs in thit spot, do they re-locate the gas tank???
> 
> 
> ...


nope thats where the floor trunk pan is at... the gas tank is by the rear axle.... :cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=96030]
[attachmentid=96029]
[attachmentid=96028]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 24 2005, 11:44 PM
> *[attachmentid=96030]
> [attachmentid=96029]
> [attachmentid=96028]
> [snapback]2639439[/snapback]​*


thats a clean rag :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 1 2005, 08:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]2671519[/snapback]​*


tight 64!!! i like the progress.. keep posting pics :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 3 2005, 11:56 PM
> *tight 64!!! i like the progress.. keep posting pics  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2681620[/snapback]​*



thanks homie here are some more

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 4 2005, 07:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2685112[/snapback]​*


Nice work bro, 64 is looking better than before :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

looks a lot like mine  .....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 5 2005, 07:45 PM
> *looks a lot like mine   .....
> [snapback]2687914[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0  yeah it does, any more pics?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 5 2005, 07:45 PM
> *looks a lot like mine   .....
> [snapback]2687914[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 4 2005, 07:26 PM
> *thanks homie here are some more
> 
> ttt
> [snapback]2685090[/snapback]​*


DAMMMMM!!!! it looks sweeet... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: way to go baller... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 5 2005, 10:01 PM
> *DAMMMMM!!!! it looks sweeet... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  way to go baller... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688264[/snapback]​*



thanks, new 327 oto be dropped in soon..chrome out ....

urs looks sweet too...really tight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Pimpdaddy,

When the hell are you gonna put the side mouldings back on the 64?!?!?!?!!?!?! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Pimpdaddy,
> 
> When the hell are you gonna put the side mouldings back on the 64?!?!?!?!!?!?! LOL! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688381[/snapback]​*



tomorrow :biggrin: i still gotta put the grill ones on lower and eyebrows....


now its more like 

Pimpdaddy, when are you gonna install the airbags lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 6 2005, 02:17 AM
> *tomorrow  :biggrin:  i still gotta put the grill ones on lower and eyebrows....
> now its more like
> 
> ...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

more of mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

now it looks like this....


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Mine


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

........


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

mine


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## SoLow6T4 (Feb 1, 2005)

work in progress...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 5 2005, 10:23 PM
> *thanks, new 327 oto be dropped in soon..chrome out ....
> 
> urs looks sweet too...really tight
> [snapback]2688308[/snapback]​*


oooo.. new 327 chromed out   post pics :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks for the compliment doggie i appreciate it  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2005, 02:11 PM
> *oooo.. new 327 chromed out      post pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the compliment doggie i appreciate it    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2689766[/snapback]​*



SOOOOOON......when i paint the engine bay ......no prob big doggie :biggrin:  

post pics up of urs.....I like that color..i'm thinking of paiting my regal that color


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cool cant wait to check them out... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

heres some   ....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

fucking nice....I wanna see the trunk


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 6 2005, 10:05 PM
> *fucking nice....I wanna see the trunk
> [snapback]2690971[/snapback]​*


thanks homie... here they are.. :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2005, 11:06 PM
> *thanks homie... here they are.. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2691133[/snapback]​*



I like....I might change my trunk around too ...thanks homie 

how did u do the side panels?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 6 2005, 11:10 PM
> *I like....I might change my trunk around too ...thanks homie
> 
> how did u do the side panels?
> [snapback]2691145[/snapback]​*



thanks.. we did the side panels like the door panels.. my dad sewed them up and we got some metal brackets holding them on the back... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2005, 11:13 PM
> *thanks.. we did the side panels like the door panels.. my dad sewed them up and we got some metal brackets holding them on the back... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2691152[/snapback]​*



good deal......

here is mine currently, soon be have the air bags installed and the 5th wheel somewhere


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice rides homie!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:biggrin: .... i know its not current.... but nice as always smiley!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 6 2005, 11:33 PM
> *good deal......
> 
> here is mine currently, soon be have the air bags installed and the 5th wheel somewhere
> [snapback]2691187[/snapback]​*



dam.. your trunk is clean :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it will look good with all those goodies in there :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 6 2005, 11:55 PM
> *:biggrin: .... i know its not current.... but nice as always smiley!!
> [snapback]2691234[/snapback]​*


thanks homie  thats a good pic right there!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 7 2005, 12:12 AM
> *dam.. your trunk is clean  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it will look good with all those goodies in there  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2691273[/snapback]​*



thanks .. I want to add some mirrors some how....Do the dide panels tucked in


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 7 2005, 12:22 AM
> *thanks .. I want to add some mirrors some how....Do the dide panels tucked in
> [snapback]2691294[/snapback]​*


yeah if you add some mirrors it will look good..


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah but I can't spell for shit lol

Well homie I don't know how to put them in there..or where..or what to do??

any ideas?

I'm orderin the trunk and hood mirros for sure

but some how I want to add mirrors on the panels..???

ideas or what can i do with them?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 12:09 AM
> *yeah but I can't spell for shit lol
> 
> Well homie I don't know how to put them in there..or where..or what to do??
> ...


you can place them on the bottom, behind your fifth wheel maybe... you can always place them on your trunk lid..on the bottom.. where you have those shapes cut out.. just put them in there..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Yeah I know I will put them on the trunk..


but what about the side panels?

maybe just one big one under the air tank?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

my pics coming soon!!!!!..............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 12:41 AM
> *Yeah I know I will put them on the trunk..
> but what about the side panels?
> 
> ...


yeah under that air tank will look nice...im pretty sure you can add some on your side panels somehow probably squares on each side.. or have the mirrors shaped like the bowtie or the impala gazelle...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Feb 9 2005, 09:01 PM
> *my pics coming soon!!!!!..............
> [snapback]2704544[/snapback]​*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 9 2005, 10:02 PM
> *yeah under that air tank will look nice...im pretty sure you can add some on your side panels somehow probably squares on each side.. or have the mirrors shaped like the bowtie or the impala gazelle...
> [snapback]2704779[/snapback]​*


love the bowtie Idea...I'm going to do it..thanks For the idea


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 10:12 PM
> *love the bowtie Idea...I'm going to do it..thanks For the idea
> [snapback]2704840[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

now any idea where to get one ? or cut???

Got any pics homie of one in a trunk


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 11:12 PM
> *now any idea where to get one ? or cut???
> 
> Got any pics homie of one in a trunk
> [snapback]2705102[/snapback]​*


dam.. lol.. i dont know where to get one..im pretty sure you can get one cut...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

kewl 

hey homie whats ur name BTW?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 11:31 PM
> *kewl
> 
> hey homie whats ur name BTW?
> [snapback]2705149[/snapback]​*


yep.. my name is tony.. whats yours??


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

PIMPDIZZLE lol j/p


Cris, 

U got any messengers?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 11:34 PM
> *PIMPDIZZLE  lol j/p
> Cris,
> 
> ...


wasup pimpdizzle.. lol.. 

yeah i got yahoo...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 9 2005, 11:38 PM
> *wasup pimpdizzle.. lol..
> 
> .... yeah i got yahoo...
> [snapback]2705175[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 9 2005, 11:39 PM
> *
> [snapback]2705177[/snapback]​*


 double post


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:25 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]711161[/snapback]​*



Is that car from BOYZ IN THE HOOD

I love it but could you post more 59'


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> *my pics coming soon!!!!!..............*





> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 9 2005, 10:03 PM
> *
> [snapback]2704787[/snapback]​*




heres a before.............


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Feb 10 2005, 08:56 PM
> *heres a before.............
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing your details from that before shot to where you are now!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Feb 11 2005, 12:32 AM
> *I look forward to hearing your details from that before shot to where you are now!
> [snapback]2710310[/snapback]​*











Well since that pic......ive had the body removed of all dents and rust..candy apple red paint with red flakes..... color matched rims..interior completly redone...all new SS trim 

I need to hook up some electrical...Then I'll be ready to really cruize.....

Pics coming real soon


Thanks for the interest..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Feb 11 2005, 09:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: well I dont have any dents but the rust is unbelievable -same places as yours but more just caught my eye since I live in this topic lol
without a doubt I know I need electrical.
Congrats on your progress I do look forward to seeing pics


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 7 2005, 01:08 AM
> *
> [snapback]2691139[/snapback]​*


i gotta get me a set of those blinds!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Feb 13 2005, 01:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Still plenty of work that needs to done 
but here are some older updates.......Sorry so big!*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

hmmm, whats this? :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 13 2005, 12:44 PM
> *hmmm, whats this?  :0
> [snapback]2719518[/snapback]​*


Does this one have any roofing tar in the trunk?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

that my friend looks bad ass.......!!!....... i hope thats your new one, cause you really have to make up for gettin rid of that clean deuce..!!...


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 6 2005, 11:08 PM
> *
> [snapback]2691139[/snapback]​*


looks nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:40 PM
> *:biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]714630[/snapback]​*


Nice 73.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 11:40 PM
> *:biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]714630[/snapback]​*


Nice 73.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0 :0 not even close to done yet


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 14 2005, 11:43 PM
> *:0  :0   not even close to done yet
> [snapback]2727369[/snapback]​*


looking good homie  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks Tony


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

no problem


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Here's mine again "SICKSTY" TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT 

pics courtesy of ELTORO at the Sacra picnic this past January


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

that tight as fuck homie

ur rich :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 17 2005, 09:28 PM
> *that tight as fuck homie
> 
> ur rich  :0
> [snapback]2741063[/snapback]​*



I wish I was!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 17 2005, 08:24 PM
> *TTT
> 
> pics courtesy of ELTORO at the Sacra picnic this past January
> [snapback]2741033[/snapback]​*


anymore pics!! :0 :0 :0 that car is clean...


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60 IMPALA


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60 IMPALA OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

IMPALA OBSESSESION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

IMPALA


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

No 59' i seen tons and tons of 64 62 96 but i rarly see a custom 59


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Feb 20 2005, 07:48 AM
> *No 59' i seen tons and tons of 64 62 96 but i rarly see a custom 59
> [snapback]2751072[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 20 2005, 03:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it's got 4 pumps :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Just a few hours ago I went out ridin' when I had a 6 deuce out of nowhere join my solo cruise. Dude was cool as fuck. We cruised for about 20 miles and stopped at a gas station to bullshit. Heres some shitty pics from my camera phone.62 Impala numbers matching 409! :cheesy:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my62impala_@Feb 13 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Still plenty of work that needs to done
> but here are some older updates.......Sorry so big!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  very nice


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT FOR IMPALAS :worship: *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice rides fellas!!!! Here's my baby rollin' OG...........


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

had to do it (bored) :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

T.T.T. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Impalas are great! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my last year


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2005, 04:46 AM
> *  :0
> [snapback]2807250[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

nice cars!!!!


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight rides!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lifestyle c.c


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0* TTT*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

:0 img :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :angry: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

bad ass cars


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

need help to post pictures can someone help


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Impalas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt!! feels good to be back on lil!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

WB bro 

new pics


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

WB bro 

new pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 24 2005, 08:53 PM
> *WB bro
> 
> new pics
> [snapback]2902967[/snapback]​*


dam!!!! nice pics.... im lovin the engine pics :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice job homie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 24 2005, 09:01 PM
> *dam!!!! nice pics.... im lovin the engine pics :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  nice job homie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2902984[/snapback]​*



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 24 2005, 09:10 PM
> *thanks bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903004[/snapback]​*


    no problem...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 Hey Tony look what your homie got back for his 61!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2005, 09:19 PM
> *:0 Hey Tony look what your homie got back for his 61!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903055[/snapback]​*


dam!!! all that chrome is making me cry!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: that's tight homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

it seems like everyone's working on there ride!! i should start working on mine to


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

holy hot damn!!... that chrome is sick... i usually see it all yellow on the radiator mounts... NICE!!...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 25 2005, 12:22 AM
> *dam!!! all that chrome is making me cry!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  that's tight homie!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> it seems like everyone's working on there ride!! i should start working on mine to
> [snapback]2903079[/snapback]​*


Thanks Tony and Gibby!  The frontside of the Rad support is just as pretty.


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

holy fuck, that's amazing!!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT WITH A FRESH PIC OF MY SANCHA :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MONEY SHOT.







uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 11:07 AM
> *MONEY SHOT.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats a clean ass four


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 25 2005, 12:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies  ttt with my for sale hardtop. get at me if you want this 64.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lizzylizzard (Mar 25, 2005)

PIC FROM AZ LOWRIDER 2005 TOUR :biggrin:


----------



## lizzylizzard (Mar 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=134519][attachmentid=134520]PIC FROM AZ LOWRIDER 2005 TOUR :biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 28 2005, 01:48 AM
> *
> [snapback]2916647[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Southside always has clean cars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

anotha


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

Just got it from So Cal...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

fest on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 1 2005, 11:55 PM
> *
> [snapback]2942854[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

found this one...


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

and this one +>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i'm bored


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 10:27 PM
> *  i'm bored
> [snapback]2959985[/snapback]​*


   looking nice!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks homie , so is urs


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 11:18 PM
> *Thanks homie , so is urs
> [snapback]2960222[/snapback]​*


thanks doggie...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Apr 1 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Just got it from So Cal...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940934[/snapback]​*


Dude, you need to put up some progress pics for the homies on here!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight pix homie!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

my 4th Impala added to this topic, lol


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Apr 9 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Dude, you need to put up some progress pics for the homies on here!
> [snapback]2975718[/snapback]​*


yea it´s coming......


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 9 2005, 09:22 AM
> *my 4th Impala added to this topic, lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 9 2005, 10:22 AM
> *my 4th Impala added to this topic, lol
> 
> 
> ...



HARDCORE LOWRIDING RIGHT THERE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

vey nice!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0whoops thought i made the pic bigger??


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 10 2005, 11:27 PM
> *
> [snapback]2981720[/snapback]​*


dam!! look at you pimp!! lol.. thats tight..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2005, 11:56 PM
> *dam!! look at you pimp!! lol.. thats tight..
> [snapback]2981898[/snapback]​*



Thanks Doggie :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 10 2005, 11:57 PM
> *Thanks Doggie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2981908[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LUCKY!!! lol..


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 11 2005, 02:57 AM
> *Thanks Doggie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2981908[/snapback]​*



Your ride looking nice pimp.CLEEEEEEEAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey (mr.pimpdaddy) those mirrors are clean bro! I see everything worked out great :thumbsup: .


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=146814]


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight!!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 13 2005, 05:01 AM
> *Hey (mr.pimpdaddy) those mirrors are clean bro! I see everything worked out great :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2993719[/snapback]​*



 yup they look great... thanks homie


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

VEGAS 04


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

TECHNIQUES TEXAS!!! uffin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My 68 in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Apr 19 2005, 02:45 PM
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS!!! uffin:
> [snapback]3022047[/snapback]​*


 Whats up homie.you have nice car vato.where the pics of your set up?


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

LET ME GET THE PICTURES AND THEN I WILL POST THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's one from Japan 2004.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0 *DAMN!* :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

ragtops 63 from cali :


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

mrragtop63


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

califas trey


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2005, 03:53 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3032524[/snapback]​*



wow I love this fucking pic... Its insane... i love it..very nice scene


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]3057475[/snapback]​*


you lifted it now!!!!!! it looks clean homie!!! any pics of the setup?    :0 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin: no pics yet sorry and thanks homie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 27 2005, 10:27 PM
> *:biggrin:  no pics yet sorry and thanks homie
> [snapback]3063686[/snapback]​*


its cool.. homie no problem... what size cylinders are you running?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

sorry homie., its bagged :biggrin: 

but its prettydamn fast just like juice and no bag noise :cheesy:


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

damn that lincoln is close to your ride lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

lol it has its space............ but hopefully not when i raised it up... because If I hit that truck my dad will kill me lol


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 27 2005, 10:58 PM
> *sorry homie., its bagged  :biggrin:
> 
> but its prettydamn fast just like juice and no bag noise  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3063820[/snapback]​*


o really?? thats tight...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah and it looks nice and sweet ...........rides awesome


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 27 2005, 11:43 PM
> *yeah and it looks nice and sweet ...........rides awesome
> [snapback]3063998[/snapback]​*


yeah it looks tight...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Impalas


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Impalas


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight pictures!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Still no pics of SickBoy's 64?? :dunno: :dunno: Where you at homie?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

<><><><><><><><><><><<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Interior shot!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Interior shot!
> [snapback]3095729[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Line 'em up! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

If I already posted this one, I'm sorry, but I am in love with it! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 05:59 PM
> *If I already posted this one, I'm sorry, but I am in love with it! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095798[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 06:00 PM
> *
> [snapback]3095803[/snapback]​*


Let's try this one more time.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Anybody remember *'Venice Ridin''?*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HERES THIS ONE


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

eh tyrone do you have any pics of so. side player in japan.......the rag 64 built by bowtie. :worship:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

Tyrone... can u post up some links to the japanese sites where youre getting these pics from


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 4 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Tyrone... can u post up some links to the japanese sites where youre getting these pics from
> 
> [snapback]3096704[/snapback]​*


You ask and you shall receive. Y'all know I'm not stingy!  

1. http://www.jet4web.com
2. http://www.c-custom.com

What I suggest some of you do is go on to these sites, check them out, then click their links. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 09:52 PM
> *You ask and you shall receive. Y'all know I'm not stingy!
> 
> 1. http://www.jet4web.com
> ...


 thanks bro!


:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 5 2005, 06:16 AM
> *thanks bro!
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]3098047[/snapback]​*


Here's another site; http://www.ck-2.com/low/.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

here's a badass 61 that was in Scottsdale, AZ---a little show they have every Saturday
[attachmentid=165689]
[attachmentid=165692]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A 58...
[attachmentid=165697]
[attachmentid=165702]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A couple shots of the 78 Impala


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT</span>*


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HERE IT IS TECHNIQUES 4 LIFE!!!!!


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

my 63 ss[attachmentid=170867][attachmentid=170868]


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc... Strong cc


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

bc


----------



## Robdog (Mar 27, 2004)

MY 66


----------



## Robdog (Mar 27, 2004)

ANOTHER


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@May 16 2005, 04:04 PM
> *bc...  Strong cc
> [snapback]3145700[/snapback]​*


That is absolutlely lovely :0


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=171352]heres mine


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

how do you post the pics so the picture comes out and not a link like my last post


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

heres another one


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

my bad


----------



## Robdog (Mar 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A couple shots from this weekend...

This is Cadillac Bob's 63 Impala. Thanks for being patient with the pics, Bob :thumbsup: :


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@May 16 2005, 04:01 PM
> *my 63 ss[attachmentid=170867][attachmentid=170868]
> [snapback]3145694[/snapback]​*


thats clean


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 03:35 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3095719[/snapback]​*


I love that color!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's the best pic I have of my rag. Thanks to "El Toro" for the firme pic.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2005, 03:38 PM
> *Here's the best pic I have of my rag.  Thanks to "El Toro" for the firme pic.
> [snapback]3201578[/snapback]​*


dam.. thats a clean 4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 60impala_@May 17 2005, 05:09 PM
> *my bad
> [snapback]3150944[/snapback]​*



Is that all OG? Looks solid, and straight. Wanna sell it?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 60impala_@May 17 2005, 04:45 PM
> *how do you post the pics so the picture comes out and not a link like my last post
> [snapback]3150882[/snapback]​*


You have to change the file type to TIF I think. Where it says BMP change it to TIF I think.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 31 2005, 10:16 AM
> *dam.. thats a clean 4  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> [snapback]3204257[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie. The dude takes a mean picture :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

here's my next project.  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

me yesterday


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

couple of new pics

[attachmentid=180062]

[attachmentid=180063]


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

two more projects......a 64' 9 pass. wagon & a anniversary gold 62' hardtop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 31 2005, 07:41 PM
> *couple of new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=180062]
> ...


Nice ride homie.......  Love them 63's..........just can't seem to hold on to them when I have one.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's Topless Betty's interior.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 31 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Here's Topless Betty's interior.....
> [snapback]3206841[/snapback]​*


impressive.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 31 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Here's Topless Betty's interior.....
> [snapback]3206841[/snapback]​*


OPTIONS! :cheesy:   I see tilt,Hazard Flasher,Tachometer,Autronic Eye,PW,PVW,Tissue Dispenser,etc...... :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple Impalas from the Show N Go Memorial Day Picnic/BBQ on Belle Isle in Detroit. Enjoy!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And here's a couple more of Tha Next Episode... you all remember this one, right?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, I cant wait to get mine done! Going to the painters in 2 weeks!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 31 2005, 10:06 PM
> *OPTIONS! :cheesy:     I see tilt,Hazard Flasher,Tachometer,Autronic Eye,PW,PVW,Tissue Dispenser,etc...... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3207502[/snapback]​*


Yea......she sports more jewelry than the wifey!!! shhhhh!:biggrin: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean pics....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 1 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Yea......she sports more jewelry than the wifey!!! shhhhh!:biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]3209187[/snapback]​*



:0 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

my hooptie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Couple more of Bob's Impala from Detroit...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

.....


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

bump to show the homies onboard USS Boxer


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

65 impala interior pattern in a 62...Hmmm different. Nice ride!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2005, 05:46 PM~
> *65 impala interior pattern in a 62...Hmmm different. Nice ride!
> [snapback]3256336[/snapback]​*



lol good catch.....


not many people recognize that.


i wasn't going for og interior and i like the pattern lines. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



it'll all be changed in a couple years anyway, something more custom


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah that looks good!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 14 2005, 10:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this should be made into a poster!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 14 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Now this should be made into a poster!
> [snapback]3274568[/snapback]​*


  i agree!! :0


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

1964 impala solow car club 4 life bronx, manny....


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*those rides are clean    *


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

63


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

ok i been a lil better to my car... i got a few lil things to tie up still .i.e. remote start 6x9's in the deck ... 

then its on to paint and body .. i got most of the bumper i need .. it's getting ready ... and need a frame wrap... and a color choice ... 


and did i say i need to buy a daily soon .. so i can accomplish all this ..


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Real nice '60


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 24 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Real nice '60
> [snapback]3317569[/snapback]​*


not really. :uh:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Imperials 65 is hard as fuck.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Sergio's 64 from Por Vida CC in Detroit... still in progress.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Impala Tony's 62 (thanks Impala62SSSlowLane)...


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

ITS A 62 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jun 27 2005, 11:29 PM
> *ITS A 62 HOMIE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329931[/snapback]​*


Thanks... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What gave it away... my weakness is HAVING to see the back to tell. OHHHH... that curve on the front window, right?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW CARS FROM HAMILTON CITY, CALI


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

that sixty is purdy mmm


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=201915]

[attachmentid=201914]

[attachmentid=201913]


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jun 30 2005, 09:25 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3348184[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

60


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

that 60 is sic. i need to get skirts for mine


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A couple more from Detroit...


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jun 30 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3348178[/snapback]​*


the four lookin good max :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

havent really been in this topic much ,but ive got an impala


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Some recent PROGRESS pics of my SICKS4 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yo...impala gurus....on the 63's...did the little flag v-shaped emblem only come on the fender in front of the door...or did it also come under the 2 chrome strips in the front....or did some people just move them there???


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

IN FRONT OF THE DOOR RALPH


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

-all then ones i've seen(most of them)have it in front of the door...but
-theres one here in town...and it has it in the front!!!
also the one in tupac's "california love" video...has it in the front too!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

IM PRETTY SURE ITS IN FRONT OF THE DOOR?UNLESS HOMIES MOVE IT LOOK AT THE PIC OF THE 64 DOING THE 3 ON TOP IT HAS IT ON THE FRONT OF THE DOOR


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some more Impalas from the Detroit Autorama over the winter... they're late but I thought I would go through some old pics for the thread and these were what I dug up. Enjoy!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I got some to add later tonight, Im on my way tot he 2nd day of Southern Showdown right now, hopefully I see MORE Impala's today!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 17 2005, 09:58 AM
> *I got some to add later tonight, Im on my way tot he 2nd day of Southern Showdown right now, hopefully I see MORE Impala's today!
> [snapback]3425209[/snapback]​*


Yeah... you got some shots of some TIGHT rides. I'll be looking for more later. :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin: TEXAS TECHNIQUES!!!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

from ohio


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215986]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215987]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215989]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215992]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215993]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215994]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215995]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215996]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215997]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215998]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=215999]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216000]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216001]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216002]


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@May 2 2005, 08:03 AM
> *Still no pics of SickBoy's 64?? :dunno:  :dunno:  Where you at homie?
> [snapback]3083138[/snapback]​*


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 18 2005, 03:19 AM
> *[attachmentid=216001]
> [snapback]3429281[/snapback]​*


Are those fluid coolers on the side of the pumps? if so do they worth getting. LMK


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## L0WKEY (Jun 6, 2005)

A FEW MORE IMPS TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 60impala_@Jul 18 2005, 06:18 PM
> *Are those  fluid coolers on the side of the pumps?  if so do they worth getting.  LMK
> [snapback]3431811[/snapback]​*


Yeah, they are fluid coolers, you dont have to have them but they look real clean.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice collection UsoFamily and LowKey... thanks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a sideshot of Latin Image


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TTT*</span>


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=216898]

[attachmentid=216900]


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

My other all time favorite :biggrin:  BUMP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Nice pics!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Damn!!!!! clean ass 59 right thier...................love this pic.


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

64


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

68 RAG ''ONE BAD CREATION CAR CLUB (818) L.A. COUNTY (SFV)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

61 RAG ''ONE BAD CREATION'' CAR CLUB (818) SFV L.A. COUNTY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

My gear


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2005, 11:20 PM~3518530
> *68 RAG ''ONE BAD CREATION CAR CLUB (818) L.A. COUNTY (SFV)
> *


Anymore pictures of this six eight, looks nice


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wow


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

Dallas Lowriders c.c


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

Phaylanx c.c


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

[attachmentid=243655][attachmentid=243656][attachmentid=243657][attachmentid=243658]


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

here u go homies


----------



## BIG_HUSTLE (Aug 2, 2005)

that girl pretty cute


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Aug 16 2005, 10:40 PM~3640345
> *here u go homies
> *


dam!! nice car..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

wow :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Can someone please break down the generations of Impalas for me? Thank You.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

THE GAME


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

here is one


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Heres my 5th Impala added to this collection, lol

My buddy took this last night as I was leaving his house in a rain storm


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 21 2005, 06:02 AM~3664842
> *Heres my 5th Impala added to this collection, lol
> 
> My buddy took this last night as I was leaving his house in a rain storm
> *


nice! :0


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Aug 21 2005, 07:13 PM~3667056
> *
> *


dam that's clean!!! lovin the rims


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Aug 22 2005, 03:13 AM~3667056
> *
> *


Damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: From New Zealand.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a284/naz...62/c30eef6d.jpg


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:0 http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a284/naz62/c30eef6d.jpg


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

1e6d.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Almost complete!
[attachmentid=256881]

[attachmentid=256880]

[attachmentid=256882]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2005, 05:57 AM~3695667
> *Almost complete!
> [attachmentid=256881]
> 
> ...


it's coming out clean!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 26 2005, 01:29 AM~3695265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 62  :cheesy:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

thanx homie.


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 26 2005, 09:22 AM~3696313
> *thanx homie.
> *


no problem homie..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 TTT


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

might as well post my shit up


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

64 looks clean homie!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin: ... UTAH ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Aug 29 2005, 10:24 PM~3717613
> *:biggrin: ... UTAH ...
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260453]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260466]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 

[attachmentid=260472]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260479]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260482]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260484]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260485]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260490]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics  :0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260492]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260495]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=260496]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 :0 
[attachmentid=260500]


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 29 2005, 10:36 PM~3717199
> *might as well post my shit up
> *


Clean ride!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 30 2005, 05:44 AM~3718678
> *Clean ride!
> *


thanks big dog


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 Another from New Zealand :cheesy:


----------



## Bay Boss 1967 (Jul 27, 2005)

Here`s my 67 coupe (under construction) with a 327 c.i.d


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Aug 30 2005, 08:07 AM~3719077
> *TEXAS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 1 2005, 04:59 PM~3735372
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TINY THIS IS A BADASS ONE TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anybody have any pics of the Lifestyles impala "Light My Fire"?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=263055]

[attachmentid=263056]


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:0 

[attachmentid=264001]


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

62 IMPALA " MY RUCAS "


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILLENIUM CC_@Sep 2 2005, 09:31 PM~3743561
> *62 IMPALA " MY RUCAS "
> *


*CLEAN* :cheesy:


----------



## loco (Jul 15, 2002)

man, thats an old pic of my impala. i beleive from englishtown, nj 2 years ago.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Big Joe's 63  New Image c.c. Phx


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 26 2005, 12:04 PM~3696225
> *it's coming out clean!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 6 2005, 03:32 AM~3760833
> *Thanks!
> *


no problem... anymore pics.. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 7 2005, 12:43 AM~3766556
> *no problem... anymore pics..  :cheesy:
> *


Just a few, still trying to get her done, probably 6 weeks. :uh:

[attachmentid=269005]

[attachmentid=269003]

[attachmentid=269004]

[attachmentid=269006]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=269012]
[attachmentid=269013]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2005, 03:16 AM~3767447
> *Just a few, still trying to get her done, probably 6 weeks. :uh:
> 
> [attachmentid=269005]
> ...


dam the engine bay is clean :0 :0 i like that color blue on the car  coming out clean homie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks! :biggrin: I cant wait to get it back on the street!


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 03:46 AM~3774661
> *Thanks! :biggrin: I cant wait to get it back on the street!
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Clean ride homie


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

Heres some too look out for


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2005, 03:16 AM~3767447
> *Just a few, still trying to get her done, probably 6 weeks. :uh:
> 
> [attachmentid=269003]
> *


64's looking awsome.....I'm likeing the clean fine lines on the car...Youve done a beautiful job :thumbsup:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

CLEAN!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the props everyone.


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION LOWRIDER CAR CLUB
ATLANTA GA


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION LOWRIDER CC
ATL GA


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

IMPALA


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

one of my new prodjects


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

81 impala...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2005, 10:33 AM~3813159
> *one of my new prodjects
> 
> 
> ...


nice..i see you got one of mr. impalas project rags :thumbsup: keep us posted on the project :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2005, 09:33 AM~3813159
> *one of my new prodjects
> 
> 
> ...


awww shit, i know your goin to hook it up like u did the caddy, i cant wait to see the build up


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2005, 01:33 PM~3813159
> *one of my new prodjects
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE FAMILYS ROLLIN IMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wow Tino and the crew joined UCE huh? Good addition Kita them Chico guys are cool people and have alot of nice rides


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 08:58 AM~3820290
> *wow Tino and the crew joined UCE huh? Good addition Kita them Chico guys are cool people and have alot of nice rides
> *


THANK BRENT! THEY ARE KOOL PEEP ONELOVE IT A HIDDEN IMP NATION UP THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 07:58 AM~3820290
> *wow Tino and the crew joined UCE huh? Good addition Kita them Chico guys are cool people and have alot of nice rides
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 14 2005, 10:13 PM~3817473
> *nice..i see you got one of mr. impalas project rags :thumbsup: keep us posted on the project :biggrin:
> *


for sure it will be a couple of years before this one is completed


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 15 2005, 09:09 AM~3820349
> *THANK BRENT! THEY ARE KOOL PEEP ONELOVE IT A HIDDEN IMP NATION UP THERE
> *



i know i was up there its crazy up there lots of farms dirt roads and old junk yards. i went to a junk yard in clearlake and man they had impalas just kicking it there


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

CLEAN!!


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

here´s som pics of my 64 in Stockholm


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice heres mine


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 12:13 PM~3821697
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2005, 10:08 AM~3850108
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

another badass individuals ride


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE!!!!!!


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 20 2005, 10:01 PM~3854993
> *UCE!!!!!!
> *


good pic!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

67' :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HERE'S MINE IT'S FOR SALE


----------



## raider18 (Sep 22, 2005)

1966 ss


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

For sale Too.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2005, 01:08 PM~3850108
> *
> *


got any more pics sixone??
any 3 pics??
lifted and dropped?
post them all up....your car is beautiful


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

MY LITTLE BRO'S CAR SEATTLE,WA


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight pic! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

[attachmentid=311492]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird Rider_@Oct 3 2005, 10:05 PM~3936340
> *got any more pics sixone??
> any 3 pics??
> lifted and dropped?
> ...


Thanks Homie. It dont three,sorry. It's locked up in that pic.


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 20 2005, 10:23 AM~3851414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

sixoneforlife, your 61 is one beautiful car!! :biggrin: 


New Zealand 64.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 17 2005, 02:36 AM~4014114
> *sixoneforlife, your 61 is one beautiful car!!  :biggrin:
> New Zealand 64.
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## AZPHXSS (Oct 19, 2005)

WAZ UP!

SALE CANCLED
BUT U CAN STILL LOOK


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is a badass 63 impala


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 17 2005, 12:18 AM~4014052
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


This orange 64 is purty :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAM! I remember those in Vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 18 2005, 09:22 PM~4027718
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Oh yea.....I like that anniversary gold 62'!!! :biggrin:  Hopfully I'll start mine soon!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 18 2005, 09:22 PM~4027718
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Oh yea........I like that anniversary gold 62' :biggrin: ......hopefully I'll start on mine soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 21 2005, 07:01 PM~4043394
> *:0
> *


Dam, your striping is so simple but its so cool, i love it


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 20 2005, 11:23 PM~4043463
> *Dam, your striping is so simple but its so cool, i love it
> *


thanks homie.. here's a roof shot..


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats real nice man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

heres another pic of the 64 wagon from New Zealand.. dunno what happened when i took the pic what i think it looks tight anyway...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 20 2005, 11:37 PM~4043492
> *Thats real nice man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> heres another pic of the 64 wagon from New Zealand.. dunno what happened when i took the pic what i think it looks tight anyway...
> *


thanks homie..... that's a tight a wagon by the way...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2005, 10:52 PM~4043526
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

More from New Zealand :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM~4047995
> *More from New Zealand  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, clean lolo's


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

My background and one of my favourite photos and cars ever!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My 2 cents
My 1958
My Compas 64
My Little Brothers 64


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM~4047995
> *More from New Zealand  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: I was so wrong, you guys are sick with it :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

pics of my impala 64


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some Impalas from Vegas...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2005, 11:46 AM~4050661
> *Here's some Impalas from Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some more...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

More, MORE, MORE!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tight pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2005, 03:44 PM~4051521
> *Tight pics!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2005, 01:47 PM~4051728
> *Thanks bro!  :biggrin:
> *


no problem... i noticed some of the rides where by the circus circus.. is that where they were staying at?


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anybody know who's 63 that was, the orange one from UCE with the mural on the trunk?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 22 2005, 06:21 PM~4052061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure who's ride it was but I know it was out of Bakersfield. Try the Uce CC thread in Lowrider General. Someone will know for sure.


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2005, 04:54 PM~4052418
> *Yeah... Circus Circus was the spot!
> Not sure who's ride it was but I know it was out of Bakersfield.  Try the Uce CC thread in Lowrider General.  Someone will know for sure.
> *


DAM!!!!!! i wish i could of stopped by and snapped some pics  ... i took some at the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2005, 09:06 PM~4052715
> *DAM!!!!!! i wish i could of stopped by and snapped some pics   ... i took some at the show.. :biggrin:
> *


Post up some Impalas :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

eastbay68


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Smokeys 65 San Jo :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Gilbert from Nwk


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the props custom and che1 although none of those cars are mine im sure the owners would appreciate it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Good pics... GREAT RIDES!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Custom Fantasies


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT

[attachmentid=323918]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 12:10 AM~711097
> *let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin:
> heres one
> *


much props homie for starting this topic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 23 2005, 10:53 PM~4058882
> *much props homie for starting this topic
> *


thanks homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: it has came a long way..


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 22 2005, 06:46 PM~4053151
> *eastbay68
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

TOP DOG '64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

what an ass..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 24 2005, 09:46 PM~4063842
> *what an ass..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL DEFINATLY SECOND THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

not an actual car, but this shits tite as fuck!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 26 2005, 08:25 PM~4077780
> *not an actual car, but this shits tite as fuck!
> *


HELL YEA, I WANT ONE!


----------



## bugs94140 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello,
Have you other pics of this Impala.








Thanks


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MY HOMIE GEORGES 64 SS FROM OUTSTANDING CAR CLUB(626)AREA!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kikis ride


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll ad more later


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: clean ass rides


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas 65


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

1 more from Impalas


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2005, 01:10 PM~4114960
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN THAT CAR IS CLEAN AS FUK, NICE COLOR TOO


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 2 2005, 04:09 AM~4119390
> *:0
> *












Love this 60.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are some of impalas that i'm working on. They will be done by next summer. Check them out :0 ....................


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 3 2005, 06:08 PM~4127833
> *Here are some of impalas that i'm working on. They will be done by next summer. Check them out :0 ....................
> *


Tight projects uffin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Nov 3 2005, 10:20 AM~4127904
> *Tight projects uffin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 3 2005, 06:53 PM~4128105
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 4 2005, 05:52 PM~4133466
> *
> *


 :0 wow, thats a great photo!! its a 59 right?


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 2 2005, 07:17 PM~4124578
> *
> *


firme ranfla


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ONLY IMPALAS FROM 58-70 ONLY!!!!! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=351866]

SERJ


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 16 2005, 12:43 AM~4215181
> *ONLY IMPALAS  FROM 58-70 ONLY!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=351866]
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

You know where its from :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 don't mind the date its off :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 17 2005, 03:02 AM~4222842
> *:0
> *




loving it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Nov 18 2005, 06:43 PM~4235503
> *:biggrin:
> *


clean!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Nov 18 2005, 08:43 PM~4235503
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nice pic!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 27 2005, 12:38 PM~4285197
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn homie you looking for A CLUB


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 27 2005, 01:38 PM~4285197
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 28 2005, 12:25 AM~4289353
> *Nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 7 2005, 03:27 PM~4357557
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  for  impala_1962_ss_slow_lane
> *


thanks homie! i appreciate it.. :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

<>


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

//


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

pics of my duece...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin:  how u like this one?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 good pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

1FAT64 New Zealand.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

some old skool Impalas and a few Bel Airs from New Zealand


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2005, 04:15 AM~4424137
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*WTF!* WAS YOUR CAMERA ON LSD OR WHAT? :uh:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

mean green[attachmentid=389500] ohio


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice picz...


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

Heres is one of my Impalas


----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

another pic of it


----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok heres the old one


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

ok here is mine


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

ok here is mine


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

damn the pic's did not come out :0 :angry:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Dec 18 2005, 10:31 PM~4434215
> *damn the pic's did not come out :0  :angry:
> *


right click on the pic and go to open with paint, then go to image on the tool bar and click sketch stew and resize to about 60 percent on your horizontal and vertical and the save it and it will work


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

ok here's this one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Dec 18 2005, 06:10 PM~4432181
> *Heres is one of my Impalas
> *


saw that car on friday around downtown... that car is clean :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 19 2005, 02:35 AM~4434848
> *saw that car on friday around downtown... that car is clean  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dawg, I was smoking the shit out of the tires all Friday night. 
I will post one of those pics when I have some one take some, it will do them like a block long when its laid out. I used to lay out my 65 and smoke them too that had a 383 in it with a posi rear end.


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

LA INDIVIDUALS ALL DAY EVERYDAY.SHOT OUT TO ALL LOVE ONES IN CLEAN ASS IMPALAS.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's 2 of my baby's............... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-m-pala (Dec 4, 2005)

a few of the 69 :biggrin:


----------



## 1NWA (Dec 23, 2005)

My 64 RAG


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 26 2005, 10:06 AM~4485084
> *Here's 2 of my baby's............... :biggrin:
> *


nice looking impala homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*TOPLESS BETTY IS THE SHIT.*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

bangn 67 aka money pit.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=404804]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=404843]

[attachmentid=404844]

[attachmentid=404840]

[attachmentid=404841]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

my 58' :biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Dec 18 2005, 05:10 PM~4432181
> *Heres is one of my Impalas
> *


FUCIN SICK.!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

My 67 Drop..


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Tight


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

peep this one

[attachmentid=407194]
[attachmentid=407196]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

MY HOMIES RIDE

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

'65 IMPALA


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tomb Raider Baby... Dallas Lowriders CC

[attachmentid=412970]

[attachmentid=412973]


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Still in the works.....


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Lara


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THREE


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

finnaly got one of my 60 in the making


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Jan 14 2006, 04:40 PM~4620489
> *
> *


daaaaaaaaamn your car has a lot of wieght in that trunk


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

seen this in anouther thread


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 18 2006, 02:19 AM~4646375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just found my new desktop!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

"HEARTBREAKER"05


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 26 2005, 02:09 PM~4485788
> *  :biggrin:
> *











Saw this car at the Dallas LRM show, had to spend a good 10 minutes checking this one out, real clean bro!


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2003, 05:23 PM~730739
> *:biggrin:
> *


Goll Damn ' thats nice!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## My Plague (Jan 30, 2006)

The beginning of my 62'....


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2006, 05:18 PM~4744761
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*BEFORE & AFTER*

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

MY SICK T 3, FROM N.Y SOLOW C.C


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BLACK DUECE, bloke, eastbay68, guumba


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

nice pics black duece


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:angry: :biggrin: dam japs


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

more some other time :cheesy:


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)

....


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

CARS LOOK GREAT PEOPLE, KEEP IT UP. I CANT WAIT TILL I FINISH MINE SO I CAN POST IT UP IN HYA. GOTTA LOVE THEM IMPALAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloke_@Feb 6 2006, 05:29 PM~4785065
> *:cheesy:
> *


sorry, heres a different pic :biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bloke, specialk11232, BOBO


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

shit i hate bitmap photos :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

i wish this was juiced not bagged


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

^^  :uh:  not agen!!


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: bloke, -SUPER62-, G2G_Al, UCE IV LIFE, MarquisPlaya, ROLLOUT12183, specialk11232, BOBO


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

love this pic


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: sorry if any of these have already been posted


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

MINE BIG "I" :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 9 2006, 08:39 PM~4814001
> *MINE BIG "I" :biggrin:
> *



that bitch is fresh


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloke_@Feb 5 2006, 10:37 PM~4785129
> *^^    :uh:   not agen!!
> 
> 
> ...


 is that a car show at someones pad?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 9 2006, 07:39 PM~4814001
> *MINE BIG "I" :biggrin:
> *


your car is tight!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THIS CAR IS WELL PUT TOGETHER I'M LOVIN IT :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2006, 05:52 PM~4815180
> *is that a car show at someones pad?
> *


sheet, never seen that til now but it might be!? that'd be off the hook :0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 10 2006, 03:39 PM~4814001
> *MINE BIG "I" :biggrin:
> *


nice :0 ive seen photos of this before mayne its clean :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

that blue 62 is my favorite car..........always has always will


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 14 2006, 12:59 AM~4844450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

My 62 SS... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Taht 70' is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Feb 28 2006, 07:01 PM~4948720
> *My 62 SS... :biggrin:
> *


cleeeeeeeeeeean :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 28 2006, 07:56 PM~4949049
> *Taht 70' is tight :thumbsup:
> *


yup!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

My 65 Imp not done since i juz got it and im 16 but itz gonna be a lo-lo soon...........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

niiice!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2006, 07:22 PM~4956464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



\Where did u get them SS molding??? those are super clean and _chiney_!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i wanna get mine new to..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my old 59 miss it!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my old 60 hardtop.. miss it! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My pride and joy.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 8 2006, 12:21 AM~4999420
> *My pride and joy.
> *



nice! :0


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492794]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492795]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492796]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492800]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492963]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492965]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 7 2006, 09:21 PM~4999420
> *My pride and joy.
> *


Damn that looks clean...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 67!


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

S U P E R C L E A N RIDES!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 11 2006, 11:15 PM~5029605
> *S U P E R              C L E A N            RIDES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Mar 11 2006, 11:35 PM~5029809
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

sicc 67


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

banged out.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:0 

PINCHE CHINO'S 

:biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

that ride looks like it has a bandana on the roof


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dam poor 59..  look at the front bumper piece and the headlight


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

2005 in San Jose


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

hey take a look at this


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my homies 70 impala


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2006, 07:52 PM~5063845
> *my homies 70 impala
> *


That's how mine used to look before I painted it. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 18 2006, 07:46 PM~5077001
> *:cheesy:
> *


Where is this car from?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 18 2006, 09:46 PM~5077705
> *Where is this car from?
> *


im not sure if he's from a club.. i know he's from here... possibly phoenix?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 18 2006, 11:56 PM~5077752
> *im not sure if he's from a club.. i know he's from here... possibly phoenix?
> *


Looks like a Bugzy paint job. Opened a new door of liking the 66's. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw it at the show on the 5th.Nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2006, 10:02 PM~5077770
> *Looks like a Bugzy paint job. Opened a new door of liking the 66's. :biggrin:
> *


yes your right sir! Bugs did it :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 18 2006, 10:05 PM~5077785
> *I saw it at the show on the 5th.Nice ride :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah its nice!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 18 2006, 10:27 PM~5077922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I need


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 18 2006, 10:29 PM~5077939
> *That's what I need
> *


me to! :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 62 rag.. :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

Coming Soon


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 24 2006, 12:48 AM~5110315
> *Coming Soon
> *


good solid car


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

san diego


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome, can u post bigger picture of this 63 ?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread is the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 26 2006, 02:04 PM~5123600
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice car :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 05:37 PM~5123720
> *http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ hope to have everyones support on the new magazine
> Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> ...


 ill buy 2 years if i can have my car in the mag when a month is free let me know :biggrin: [attachmentid=519104]


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

[attachmentid=519111][attachmentid=519114]


> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5123600
> *:biggrin:
> *


 want to trade :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

im sorry about the mess up but i was talking about ninja s 63 vert :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 26 2006, 03:04 PM~5123600
> *:biggrin:
> *


clean man, nice impala!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 27 2006, 12:48 AM~5126795
> *This thread is the best!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:green\'>"Rock & Roll Gangster"
[attachmentid=520582]</span>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

>>>>>>>> LA Cartel <<<<<<<


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Just a few of my Impalas
[attachmentid=523813]
[attachmentid=523809]
[attachmentid=523810]
[attachmentid=523811]
[attachmentid=523812]


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

[ENJOYSIZE=14]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 67!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

MINE !!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2006, 10:21 PM~5188131
> *
> *


dam any more pics of this 62?! :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 5 2006, 10:29 PM~5188200
> *dam any more pics of this 62?! :cheesy:
> *



Yeah, I have some more at home I can post later.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
check out the new shoes....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Apr 6 2006, 11:39 PM~5194402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> check out the new shoes....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good homie!


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

WHAT UP MAJESTIX!

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PIC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Apr 7 2006, 12:39 AM~5194402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> check out the new shoes....
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 8 2006, 01:30 PM~5202706
> *:0
> *


Do you know if this one is from Utah. Some guy was trying to sell one exactly like this one (Vogues and all, lol) for like $25K. :dunno:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

new pics of my deuce...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 8 2006, 05:17 PM~5203494
> *new pics of my deuce...
> *


looks hella clean........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Family4 (Oct 6, 2005)

my 64


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Family4_@Apr 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5203638
> *my 64
> *


Esta Clean!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 9 2006, 08:43 AM~5206763
> *Esta Clean!!!!!!!
> *


i would agree! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 8 2006, 01:31 PM~5202927
> *Do you know if this one is from Utah. Some guy was trying to sell one exactly like this one (Vogues and all, lol) for like $25K. :dunno:
> *


i really don't know homie.. was this a long time ago?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Before!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 8 2006, 04:17 PM~5203494
> *new pics of my deuce...
> *


sweet! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

my 63 i hope this works it was rented out for a movie called "A FEW GOOD MEN" let me know what yall think its from east la it now resides on ohio


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a few :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

A few more :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TIGHT PICS! :cheesy:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*This 67 will be hitting the streets Easter Sunday at SouthSide BBQ at the Dam in Irwindale, CA*[attachmentid=538151]


----------



## 1lo62 (Dec 21, 2005)

62 ss


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that's a bad ass 67 and a 62 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

slowlane has been puttin down for awhile now, 230 pages :0


----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 18 2006, 10:40 PM~5270473
> *:cheesy:
> *


NEVER LIKED THIS CAR AT FIRST BUT I STARTED TO DIG IT...I LIKE THIS PICTURE MAN!.. CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG BUT ISN'T IN JAPAN NOW? (LIKE I SAID I MIGHT BE WRONG)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_m_dropped_@Apr 21 2006, 10:11 AM~5285905
> *NEVER LIKED THIS CAR AT FIRST BUT I STARTED TO DIG IT...I LIKE THIS PICTURE MAN!.. CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG BUT ISN'T IN JAPAN NOW? (LIKE I SAID I MIGHT BE WRONG)
> *


yeah that's a clean ass 64! but yeah its in Japan..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 21 2006, 07:41 AM~5284700
> *slowlane has been puttin down for awhile now, 230 pages :0
> *


Doing it all for the IMPS homie    :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

o


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 22 2006, 12:15 PM~5292554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got any more of this 61. bad ass ride homie


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

bass ass impalas!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 22 2006, 02:19 PM~5292567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this impala deserves to be in this post


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*SIXONE'S NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY* :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Dammit the flames ruined it for me but that is one sick wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Apr 6 2006, 11:39 PM~5194402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> check out the new shoes....
> *


CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE.................................


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 23 2006, 08:08 AM~5296105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

Not a low low yet but itz gonna be one soon......dont have much money since im 16 and all..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jokker65_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 PM~5340755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2006, 06:32 PM~5313287
> *SIXONE'S NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaam.. nice wagon homie :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Graig Nice's 78 from Detroit... just out of the paint shop, thought I'd post it up for him :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 22 2006, 10:15 PM~5292554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*ANYMORE PIX OF THIS ?*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

mind sex... thats a bad ass 61


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

"RIDIN DIRTY" SIX FOUR DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 29 2006, 04:44 PM~5515674
> *"RIDIN DIRTY" SIX FOUR DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!
> *


clean 64 anymore pics!!? :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats a ugly color, but that undercarrage is ON POINT!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 1 2006, 01:24 AM~5530737
> *thats a ugly color, but that undercarrage is ON POINT!!
> 
> 
> ...


64 is nice...not feeling the colored wheels/trim.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

Majestix 4th annual picnic


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 9 2006, 03:37 PM~5207837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmm......both of them are sweet


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

heres mine.....


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL64vert (Apr 19, 2005)

does anybody know where I can find a trunklid for my 1964 impala?


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple Impala shots...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Enjoy the pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And here's a couple of Next Episode...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 15 2006, 08:50 AM~5611760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: any more?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 7 2006, 03:41 AM~5564680
> *And here's a couple of Next Episode...
> 
> 
> ...



wer can i find more pix and infos about this car????????????


----------



## 65 SS downunder (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 23 2006, 06:09 AM~5292538
> *
> 
> 
> ...




very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a284/naz62/000_0069.jpg[/img
[img]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a284/naz62/000_0073.jpg


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

one of my homies 65 super sport


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my other homie david's 63...(i don't know whats up with the white walls...don't ask)


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

oops


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 27 2006, 01:14 PM~5676711
> *"when cragars was da daytons"now question my status
> 
> 
> ...


i sometimes wonder if this car is still on the streetz


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

Anybody have a bigger picture of this car?


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

this aint mine but someone i met in NJ


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

another at night time


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

the best car maker of all time


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 6 2006, 07:41 PM~5564680
> *And here's a couple of Next Episode...
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best 64s IMO, i cant belive lrm gave it a little feature, it should have been a cover car for shure, another thing i like about it is that it gets used and driven


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: here's some new ones


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 1 2006, 04:01 AM~5697108
> *one of the best 64s IMO, i cant belive lrm gave it a little feature, it should have been a cover car for shure, another thing i like about it is that it gets used and driven
> *



Its a realy nice ride

But were can i find infos about this car????

Setup?
Trunk pic`s?
What kind of cylinder are used???

Thanx


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 30 2006, 09:01 PM~5697108
> *one of the best 64s IMO, i cant belive lrm gave it a little feature, it should have been a cover car for shure, another thing i like about it is that it gets used and driven
> *


yeah Tommys shit is real nice, but personally im not feelin the interior, im more of a "stock" man myself.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 20 2006, 02:21 PM~5640593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now dat's gangsta


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 13 2006, 11:12 AM~5766687
> *now dat's gangsta
> *



x2


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 13 2006, 08:58 AM~5766584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, thats differnt, kind cool


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cLEAN 61


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 03:29 PM~5797354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAM! :0


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5797354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 21 2006, 02:34 PM~5817425
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THE TOPIC STARTERS' *impala_1962_ss_slow_lane 62*... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

This topic has came a long way... Hasn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

are we in heaven? :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 31 2006, 11:45 PM~5879948
> *This topic has came a long way... Hasn't it?  :biggrin:
> *


its far from over!!! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 20 2006, 06:33 PM~5813040
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2006, 04:20 AM~5880262
> *its far from over!!! :cheesy:
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SANTANA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

If anyone is interested in a 1964 Chevy Impala, I am selling mine on eBay. Here is the link: 1964 Impala on eBay

Here are a few shots of my ride:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lifestyle C.C Have some clean Impalas..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 20 2006, 08:33 PM~5813040
> *
> *


That LQQKS sweet !


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2006, 07:32 PM~5313287
> *SIXONE'S NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER WHEN IT HAD THE HOOD SCOOP ON IT.......it was sick


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP SLOW LANE...NICE PICS...LOL


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2006, 02:45 PM~5890552
> *WHAT UP SLOW LANE...NICE PICS...LOL
> *


whats up??? hahaha i know u took some of em..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 2 2006, 03:46 PM~5890567
> *whats up??? hahaha i know u took some of em..
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2006, 02:48 PM~5890575
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT :0


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 12:33 AM~714608
> *
> *


That MF is clean>>>>


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 11:25 AM~5924732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 02:46 PM~5925452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm, he needs a slingshot or something, that shift looks nasty :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## LoW_65_LoW (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## kufs (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 22 2003, 05:00 PM~714705
> *:0
> *



hey champ, just wondering what year model this one is thanks


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kufs_@Aug 10 2006, 05:08 AM~5939606
> *hey champ, just wondering what year model this one is thanks
> *


Dam that pic was posted a while ago..i couldn't find it? but im sure its a 60s impala :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

VERY RARE 1959

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Station X always gots some good pics


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 04:12 PM~5949183
> *Station X always gots some good pics
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## angel_baby509 (Aug 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

El Amo always looking good. Thugg Passion & El Amo favorite tre HT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 15 2006, 03:03 PM~5974219
> *El Amo always looking good. Thugg Passion & El Amo favorite tre HT  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn dem some nice ass impala's ese


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 18 2006, 03:12 PM~5996184
> *damn dem some nice ass impala's ese
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 18 2006, 05:03 PM~5996108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2006, 03:27 PM~5996284
> *
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 22 2006, 05:40 AM~6016112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 64 homie :cheesy:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 22 2006, 11:12 AM~6017743
> *Clean 64 homie  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks dawg


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 22 2006, 11:24 AM~6017801
> *Thanks dawg
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 22 2006, 10:41 PM~6022811
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 23 2006, 12:41 AM~6022811
> *
> *


nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 23 2006, 12:41 AM~6022811
> *
> *


good lord thats baddddddddddd


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 22 2006, 11:41 PM~6022811
> *
> *


 :0 DAM!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 23 2006, 09:28 AM~6023840
> *:0  DAM!
> *


What you said.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2006, 07:41 AM~6023887
> *What you said.
> *


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 22 2006, 01:43 PM~6018621
> *heres mine
> 
> *



I like this four


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 23 2006, 08:58 AM~6024265
> *I like this four
> *


X2


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

61s are the shiiiiiiiiiiit... :cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 22 2006, 05:40 AM~6016112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

man! now thats a glassy paint finish...looks good! Love the patterns!


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 24 2006, 05:19 PM~6035993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bad ass rides


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2006, 06:04 PM~6061720
> *bad ass rides
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

anyone with a 59 - 64 impala willing to trade for a bomb


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep them coming i just got a 64 ss vert that i will start working on next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2006, 08:29 PM~6062669
> *keep them coming i just got a 64 ss vert that i will start working on next year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ss


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 31 2006, 10:15 AM~6079537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: nice rides


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

Bears 63


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 12 2006, 10:24 AM~6155777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My dream, a rag 1 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

love this topic


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GOT TO LOVE THOSE IMPALAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Sep 13 2006, 12:48 AM~6161111
> *love this topic
> *


x2


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*DIEZ Y SEIZ, 2006* uffin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 18 2006, 10:39 AM~6196584
> *DIEZ Y SEIZ, 2006 uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn that ONE is PREEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYY :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

Post Em Up If You Got Them Thankz :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285929


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BAD ASS 73 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Keep em coming !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

Bear's 63









Bubble Top









Tito's 60









Cesar's 61 SS









Marcelo's 62









Fernado's 66 SS









Paco's 65









Pooch's 61


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

Post Em Up If You Got Them Thankz  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285929


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2006, 11:35 AM~6224643
> *Keep em coming !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 22 2006, 01:55 PM~6225144
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah bro, i found that in a Johnny lighting package. Supposed to be a coaster i think. But forget that, I framed it !


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6225233
> *Yeah bro, i found that in a Johnny lighting package. Supposed to be a coaster i think. But forget that, I framed it !
> *


Dam... that's tight! i woulda done the same thing homie :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a really clean sixthree that was at a local show. Old man has had this car since he graduated from highschool back in 63'. It was a graduation gift from his father. 























































And my favorite: Just messing around with my digi cam at certain angles. That paint is flawless.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 26 2006, 02:42 PM~6248767
> *:0    :cheesy:
> *



Thats what I said when i laid eyes on her.


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 22 2006, 01:43 PM~6018621
> *heres mine
> 
> *


post more pics of this car, that shit is clean


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 26 2006, 01:51 PM~6248847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam........ good pics... lovin that first 62 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 26 2006, 02:16 PM~6248923
> *Thats what I said when i laid eyes on her.
> *


Hell yeah.. that 63 is clean


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 29 2006, 06:39 AM~6269915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that's a good sight... :cheesy:


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/42x2fqu.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i9.tinypic.com/4i3kxzb.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


This the Presidents car from GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 61


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 29 2006, 10:17 AM~6270447
> * that's a good sight...  :cheesy:
> *


*NOW THAT'S AN IMPALA FEST!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 29 2006, 09:28 AM~6270830
> *NOW THAT'S AN IMPALA FEST!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah it is...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 29 2006, 09:38 AM~6270883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that shit is getting up and it's clean to!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Aren't all Impalas but I like this picture.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

\

ANYMORE PICS OF THIS DUECE?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 1 2006, 07:08 PM~6284884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

My shit this past week.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

64 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 30 2006, 02:38 AM~6270883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Here is my impala......Its just a street cruiser.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this the one from the clip Cypress Hill - Lowrider?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 5 2006, 11:19 AM~6311854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



StationX, are these the factories on Plano Pkwy? 


You still got that 327?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 3 2006, 06:51 PM~6298969
> *My shit this past week.
> 
> 
> ...


damn :thumbsup: homie nice anymore pics?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 6 2006, 01:13 PM~6319476
> *damn  :thumbsup: homie nice anymore pics?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Sorry for this silly question

How much for this TRAILER in US
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l317/oldirty1964/1-2.jpg[/mg]

And what are a measurement of it ?
Especially width :)


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

dose anybody have pics of some 1970 impala's


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Oct 13 2006, 12:59 AM~6360411
> *dose anybody have pics of some 1970 impala's
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice shit


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 13 2006, 06:53 AM~6361370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## rollinlow (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Oct 13 2006, 12:59 AM~6360411
> *dose anybody have pics of some 1970 impala's
> *


anybody?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 06:27 PM~6436313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 64 :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 09:27 PM~6436313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 25 2006, 07:59 AM~6440164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

I
M







G










] http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r156/7e...ie/IMG_2192.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Oct 13 2006, 12:59 AM~6360411
> *dose anybody have pics of some 1970 impala's
> *


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My Six Seven and my brother's Sixty.


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 24 2006, 02:21 PM~6434597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is sweet love to see black impala's


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 30 2006, 09:42 PM~6476668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man killer car


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

Richard's 59









Tito's 60









Ceasar's 61 SS









Marcelo's 62 SS









Bear's 63 









Richard's 64









Paco's 65









Fernando's 66









Chris's 70


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2006, 06:17 PM~6464143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks that shit is tight :biggrin: 


and heres a pic of mine


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

damn ^^ that pic looks bad ill put up a new pics soon


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2006, 02:09 AM~6496985
> *
> *


that shit is sic k :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> [/quo
> 
> Sick 59.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

INFAMOUS C.C. FROM "DA POC"


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cabral530_@Oct 31 2006, 12:20 PM~6479367
> *Richard's 59
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

here's my 65 ......
srry pic is Big i tried resizing


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 2 2006, 11:17 PM~6496794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I Love This Car I Mean LOVE!


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297693


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

Finished.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 9 2006, 03:01 AM~6533247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn...... :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 13 2006, 04:28 PM~6560535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS POOH LA BIG ''I''


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

my deuce....FORT WORTH ACES.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

my 6 fo!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 15 2006, 08:20 PM~6577083
> *my 6 fo!
> 
> 
> ...



clean homie...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *clean homie... cool.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif*



thanks doggie...your deuce is looking on point too...is that white with red interior?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 15 2006, 08:27 PM~6577116
> *thanks dogg...your deuce is looking on point too...is that white with red interior?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Showtime verts..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

59 impala from Showtime C.C.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 15 2006, 05:20 PM~6577083
> *my 6 fo!
> 
> 
> ...


what color is your paint job? it goes very well with chrome and gold. sick car man


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *what color is your paint job? it goes very well with chrome and gold. sick car man cool.gif*




thanks man.....its a lexus color...should be available through ppg! Its the blue you see on the late 90's GS models.........i believe it was called Spectra Mica Blue, the top has a lil bit of candy in it to go along with the marble.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 2 2006, 08:13 PM~6495379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 15 2006, 09:31 PM~6577131
> *Showtime verts..
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE'S


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 25 2006, 10:24 AM~6633514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 3 2006, 03:07 AM~6682204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA

DAMN GOOD 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
uffin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

I think that about enuf for today


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

261


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

63


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Oct 1 2006, 08:15 PM~6284959
> *heres mine..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very Clean. Nice.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

for sale at http://www.barrett-jackson.com/


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 21 2006, 12:53 PM~6798319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CLEAN PIC


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 13 2006, 03:01 PM~6755875
> *
> *


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

sweet rides.......


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 5 2004, 11:19 AM~2476237
> *:biggrin: angelos by the way i didnt pick the blue the guy did
> *


Sorry. YUKE!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

dont worry its gonna have 13's when its done.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 26 2006, 01:55 PM~6828129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yellow 63 left me speachless,, looks like someone dropped it in on a helicopter.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 26 2006, 08:58 PM~6830976
> *yellow 63 left me speachless,, looks like someone dropped it in on a helicopter.
> *


You didn't hear ? SouthSide sent the soldiers oversea's Sun Dance as a Christmas gift as a token of their appreciation :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 27 2006, 02:13 PM~6837576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 27 2006, 03:44 AM~6831330
> *You didn't hear ? SouthSide sent the soldiers oversea's Sun Dance as a Christmas gift as a token of their appreciation  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the draft, thats the way to get more minorities in the military . Where do i sign up?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

What a deadly combination :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6855843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: any more pics of this one ?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 29 2006, 07:17 PM~6858021
> *:worship:  :worship:  any more pics of this one ?
> *


my cousin does it's his.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

clean ass ride .


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 29 2006, 01:18 PM~6853915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2006, 06:29 PM~6858127
> *my cousin does it's his.
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2006, 10:29 PM~6858127
> *my cousin does it's his.
> *


Tell your cousin he has a real nice 62  Thing looks flawless


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 30 2006, 10:36 PM~6867358
> *Tell your cousin he has a real nice 62    Thing looks flawless
> *


im his cuzin :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 31 2006, 02:44 AM~6867442
> *im his cuzin :biggrin:
> *


Well homie you have a flawless 62! :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 30 2006, 10:57 PM~6867555
> *Well homie you have a flawless 62!  :biggrin:
> *


had i sold it already coming out soon too


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Eastbay68


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 31 2006, 11:13 PM~6873641
> *Eastbay68
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 31 2006, 12:21 AM~6867785
> *had i sold it already coming out soon too
> 
> *


Cant wait to see that cuz.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 31 2006, 03:21 AM~6867785
> *had i sold it already coming out soon too
> 
> *


Your poping rides out of the barnyard right & left :0 The 62, 57, 64 all equally look good. Maad props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam the homie 61caddy always gots them good pics... along with station x :cheesy:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 2 2007, 10:02 PM~6888316
> *Your poping rides out of the barnyard right & left  :0  The 62, 57, 64 all equally look good. Maad props homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie got more projects coming out too


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam.. a 58 :cheesy:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 4 2007, 10:45 PM~6907808
> *dam.. a 58  :cheesy:
> *


yup


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 4 2007, 11:49 PM~6907824
> *yup
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 4 2007, 10:58 PM~6907877
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ill take more pics this weekend for the L.I.L homies


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 5 2007, 12:06 AM~6907908
> *ill take more pics this weekend for the L.I.L homies
> *


thanks homie :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 AM~6907943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER 

66~~ IMPALA CONVERTIBLE 









STILL IN DA WORKS


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES EAST L.A. CHAPTER 

61 RAG


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES SIN CITY CHAPTER


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 

63 IMPALA


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER 

67 IMPALA


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER 

63 IMPALA


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES EAST L.A. CHAPTER


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD TIMES COLORADO CHAPTER 

64 IMPALA


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice pics love them impalas :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

nice pics 61 caddy do u have any more ?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

all the impalas are bad ass


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 7 2007, 01:04 PM~6926305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who got more pics of this?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 07:21 AM~6909258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 7 2007, 01:04 PM~6926305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this 60


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 7 2007, 02:04 PM~6926305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that 60's gettin up/


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow that 65 looks AWESOME! :biggrin:


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

That's clean


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

thats a sik ass 60 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Jan 5 2007, 08:01 AM~6909165
> *nice pics love them impalas :biggrin:
> *


x-100 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 8 2007, 06:10 PM~6936984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some nice ride. Im really feeling da color


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT FROM PAGE 5


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

great topic cant get enough of the impalas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

get some 4 doors in here :biggrin:


----------



## 63pala (May 28, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

Heres my toy


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*'69 IMPALA*








*EL COMPADRE MARTIN Y JESSE III
DALLAS, TEXAS*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: nice pix


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7001221
> *'69 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of this car  :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Jan 16 2007, 09:11 PM~7006193
> *post more pics of this car    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

OBSESSION C C---ATL--


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## no envy (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lime Time during the KOOL cigs ad photo shoot


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

MAIN EVENT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

A little seek peek at the shop


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

I love this one


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 11:34 AM~7038753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is wild!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 09:35 AM~7038756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass rides post more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 09:36 AM~7038758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shop


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

lets see some silver 64's


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Spotted this 69' on my way to work this morning..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Jan 16 2007, 09:11 PM~7006193
> *post more pics of this car    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*MY FIRST RIDE 1986*








*1994*


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

OBSESSION C.C ATLANTA


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

[/QUOTE]WOW THATS GETTING UP AND ITS CLEAN TO


> >
> 
> 
> THATS HOW VEGAS ROLLS BABY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that 63 is clean :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Cant forget about this topic!!!!!! Impala's a trademark for lowriding


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2007, 11:35 PM~7114618
> *Cant forget about this topic!!!!!! Impala's a trademark for lowriding
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 25 2006, 03:59 PM~6440164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

x2


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

hello are eny know how many inch the upper control arms are extension on this impala-63 are eny know´s the owner ????




























thank´s for your help


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I found these wallpapers :0 :cheesy: www.popularscreensavers.com


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

---------


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 30 2007, 12:52 PM~7127996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, this four is bad. *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 30 2007, 12:52 PM~7127996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellz yeah!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Jan 23 2007, 05:02 PM~7065532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the patterns on the roof of this car  can you post more pics off this car?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

found these on the web, had to share
:uh: dunno about the moldings








a t-top? :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

those side moldings are too much... it would look better without them.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

sweet, wish I had one...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 30 2007, 11:52 AM~7127996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 31 2007, 10:57 PM~7140249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good pics..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 5 2007, 04:34 PM~7180826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2007, 01:25 PM~7177656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2007, 01:24 PM~7177653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet pic


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

clean 68


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ya but the butterfly effect is :uh:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 6 2007, 01:15 PM~7190683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: any more pic's?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this 64 is clean...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

one of my all-time favourites :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 7 2007, 11:09 AM~7197004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice klas car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 8 2007, 12:19 AM~7201421
> *nice klas car
> *


yes it is, way back when he didnt have slowdowns..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2007, 12:30 AM~7201524
> *yes it is, way back when he didnt have slowdowns..
> *


ha ha


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 6 2007, 02:15 PM~7190683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah more 67-68's!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 7 2007, 03:29 PM~7200941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is nice


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 8 2007, 08:53 PM~7209634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

MY RIDE


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Feb 8 2007, 07:03 PM~7213136
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

_ROLLIN SIXTIES!_


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Feb 9 2007, 03:03 AM~7213136
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


you have a nice ride


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> how cool is that? an endless row of impalas, wish I see that every time I check my rear wiev mirrors.


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

on the way to miami







 







ATL


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck on the trip i talked to my buddie in fl and he said the state boy's are heavey on the fl turn pike


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 9 2007, 08:15 AM~7217076
> *you have a nice ride
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Feb 10 2007, 08:10 AM~7223908
> *THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> ...


    how much work have you putt in to your car??????

have a good weekand


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Feb 10 2007, 08:10 AM~7223908
> *THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> ...


have you more pic ????????


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 10 2007, 03:41 AM~7224450
> *have you more pic ????????
> *


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Feb 10 2007, 11:19 PM~7226951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro nice pic your impala is real nice 

how much work have you doo to it???


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

My Favorite Thread.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 11 2007, 06:35 AM~7230913
> *My Favorite Thread.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:dunno: belair


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

AT THE MIAMI SHOW


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2007, 10:58 AM~7231659
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 12 2007, 08:20 PM~7239892
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g
> *


he are real fast


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 12 2007, 07:40 PM~7239586
> *AT THE MIAMI SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


how what the show????????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 13 2007, 10:37 AM~7248240
> *he are real fast
> *


Yup!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 13 2007, 07:14 PM~7248539
> *Yup!
> *


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 14 2007, 10:55 AM~7257268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet pic bro


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

what up Silentdawg nice pic's bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER SAVED '61*


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 15 2007, 11:41 PM~7270901
> *LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER SAVED '61
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 19 2007, 07:23 PM~7297809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 19 2007, 04:52 PM~7299479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


off to bowtie connect??? :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 19 2007, 02:52 PM~7299479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


follow that truck we need to hi jack it lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 19 2007, 04:59 PM~7300479
> *follow that truck we need to hi jack it lol
> *


 :biggrin: im in I could use a 62 converible or tha 61 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 09:38 AM~7038764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 21 2007, 11:29 PM~7318802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so how many gigabytes of Impala pics do you have man? :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

heres mine.. just got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

CLICK ON PICS FOR WEBSITE AND MYSPACE PAGE


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 22 2007, 03:24 PM~7324607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice impala


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 21 2007, 03:29 PM~7318802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is a killer car post more pic's who ever has them :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 25 2007, 08:50 PM~7349726
> *man this is a killer car post more pic's who ever has them :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 27 2007, 03:17 PM~7362163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

[/IMG]





















IMG]http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h111/WESIDE63_2006/OldMemoriesCarShow.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 TTT


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

yea


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 1 2007, 12:42 PM~7382965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Feb 27 2007, 09:41 PM~7364572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean ride you have


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 1 2007, 07:51 PM~7382164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooo iiiiiiiiii


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7382965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

x2


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is mine.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 2 2007, 03:13 PM~7389464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 2 2007, 03:13 PM~7389464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 4 2007, 07:43 AM~7401168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

San diego County


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Mar 7 2007, 02:10 AM~7422445
> *San diego County
> 
> 
> ...


  nice impala you have


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 7 2007, 12:33 PM~7428526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 8 2007, 05:51 AM~7433203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 10 2007, 12:25 AM~7448798
> *
> *


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 10 2007, 06:17 PM~7450168
> *
> *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

STRAIGHT CLOWNING IS BACK
SEE IT AT TAMPA LRM


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

MY 1976 CHEVY IMPALA,MY STILL IN PROGRESS PROJECT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 21 2007, 03:29 PM~7318802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GD UP FROM THE FEET UP :cheesy:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 06:45 PM~7476394
> *GD UP FROM THE FEET UP :cheesy:
> *


locking real good


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7489026
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 1 2007, 02:52 PM~7382571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are hard!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2007, 03:49 AM~7495444
> *those are hard!!!
> *


x2!! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 16 2007, 02:38 AM~7489026
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PM me where you got thoes shorts i'm fillin them


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

The also come in blue:










Buy them HERE!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

MINE









JOE'S


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 20 2007, 05:30 AM~7511334
> *
> MINE
> 
> ...



your impla-63 is very nice car


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Keep them comin


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2007, 12:30 AM~7511331
> *The also come in blue:
> 
> 
> ...


they only have them in size 30, know where you can get them in larger sizes?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 21 2007, 01:46 PM~7516935
> *they only have them in size 30, know where you can get them in larger sizes?
> *


ive got a pair of size 34 in the cream colour for sale,, but im in New Zealand so shipping would be reasonibly expensive,, pm me if your keen...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 21 2007, 01:39 AM~7519462
> *ive got a pair of size 34 in the cream colour for sale,, but im in New Zealand so shipping would be reasonibly expensive,, pm me if your keen...
> *


nah im feelin the blue ones, thanx though. I even found a pair in red but i want the blue ones


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 21 2007, 01:29 PM~7522970
> *nah im feelin the blue ones, thanx though. I even found a pair in red but i want the blue ones
> *


hook me up with a site I want some cream ones


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 27 2007, 07:52 PM~7564201
> *hook me up with a site I want some cream ones
> *


i havent been able to find the cream ones, just the blues in a 30 and the red ones


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 8 2007, 11:06 AM~7209247
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Kim Kardashian with Sick Side 59


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

LOCO SS Somos Uno Old School Lowrider C.C. Waukegan, Illinois
V.P.'s ride


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

x2


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

what´s up


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

hello whar can i buy this grill??????like it have on this impala-63?????


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

can someone that nows motors tell me if this is a 283 ? I'm wondering cause of the fill pipe in the top front.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 1 2007, 06:13 AM~7594427
> *can someone that nows motors tell me if this is a 283 ? I'm wondering cause of the fill pipe in the top front.
> 
> 
> ...


  bro', that could be a 327 or a 283, short or long block. all chev engines have the filler pipe in the front - unless your shit was a crate engine!!!.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 1 2007, 07:13 AM~7594427
> *can someone that nows motors tell me if this is a 283 ? I'm wondering cause of the fill pipe in the top front.
> 
> 
> ...


On the rear of the block,below the head and above the flywheel there are a series of numbers stamped into the block. Use a mirror to read it and go to
www.nastyz28.com/sbcmenu.html and match the number. There is no fee and it has helped a bunch of guys out. Usually the number you are looking for is on the passenger side. Good Luck


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

Kinda random but does anyone have pics of the new 06-07 Impala/Impala SS ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 21 2003, 01:10 AM~711097
> *let see if we can beat that caddy fest :biggrin:
> heres one
> *


Should be easy...
Even though I have a Fleetwood too...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 3 2007, 07:52 AM~7608970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Apr 3 2007, 02:40 PM~7611793
> *clean
> *


yup


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks its a work in progress


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> :biggrin: thanks its a work in progress
> [/quote
> 
> what needs work ??? :loco:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:41 PM~714634
> *forgot to post pic. LOL :uh:
> *



NICE 69


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Apr 3 2007, 11:40 PM~7611793
> *clean
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 3 2007, 08:52 AM~7608970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car dawg ........ :thumbsup: any extra rear window molding ?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 6 2007, 06:16 AM~7630071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Apr 7 2007, 01:28 AM~7633814
> *nice ride bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

gotta 67 impala wagon 4 sale in the vehicle 4sale section 3000.00 obo project that runs and [email protected] thanks BIGDAVE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 2 2007, 07:12 AM~7600409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


straight as fuck :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:12 PM~7645281
> *straight as fuck  :0
> *


x2!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 6 2007, 05:16 AM~7630071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

mine!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt








:biggrin:


----------



## RC6DEUCE (Apr 3, 2007)

Some pics from my build.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

That 62 is bad ass!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RC6DEUCE (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some more from the build.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody seen that stock orange 62 vert in the "ING Finacial" commercial?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 11 2007, 06:04 PM~7670101
> *anybody seen that stock orange 62 vert in the "ING Finacial" commercial?
> *


i haven't.... is it clean?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 12 2007, 07:31 AM~7672904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pic


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Anyone got any pictures of any medow green 64's? :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 12 2007, 12:49 AM~7672171
> *i haven't.... is it clean?
> *


looks stock with black interior


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 6 2007, 02:16 PM~7630071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is california love right? more pics!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

(MARCOS ARELLANO) MR. RABBIT'S 62 AMIGOS CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Not only is this a Bad Ass ride, but the garage is a sueno !!!!
Big Props !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's mine still in the works...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a four door but still..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 6 2007, 08:16 AM~7630071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad duece.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

this ain't mine.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Apr 25 2007, 04:55 PM~7773480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

heres a few mine and a couple of my homies.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Apr 26 2007, 12:49 PM~7779256
> *heres a few mine and a couple of my homies.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 2 2007, 12:13 AM~7594427
> *can someone that nows motors tell me if this is a 283 ? I'm wondering cause of the fill pipe in the top front.
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S PROB A 283 , CAUSE I DON'T THINK A 2GC CARB WOULD GO THAT GOOD ON A 327.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 1 2007, 02:20 AM~7806345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

rare&sweet


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 65 IMPALA SS...WHAT YOU THINK????


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 2 2007, 08:06 PM~7819615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM NICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mine


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 05:30 AM~7832784
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 2 2007, 09:24 PM~7824061
> *MY 65 IMPALA SS...WHAT YOU THINK????
> 
> 
> ...


that bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 4 2007, 05:11 PM~7833777
> *
> *


helllo have a good weekend


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 4 2007, 05:11 PM~7833777
> *
> *


helllo have a good weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7826983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is nice... clean ass 64 with a bad ass background..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@May 4 2007, 09:22 AM~7833845
> *helllo have a good weekend
> *



Thanks homie i hope you had a good one to.. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here you go...my new ride :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 10:13 AM~7866923
> *Here you go...my new ride  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!! That's clean!!!! anymore pics of it? :0


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: Clean Cars!! ^^^^


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 9 2007, 10:04 AM~7867381
> *DAM!!! That's clean!!!! anymore pics of it?  :0
> *


Here you go bro...Reppin way out West.. Hawaii


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 9 2007, 12:56 PM~7868214
> *:biggrin: Clean Cars!! ^^^^
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 01:33 PM~7868532
> *Here you go bro...Reppin way out West.. Hawaii
> 
> 
> ...


That is hella nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 01:33 PM~7868532
> *Here you go bro...Reppin way out West.. Hawaii
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 Look at all that chrome! nice work homie.. keep doing your thing.. that car is clean!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks!...Here's the set up.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 01:33 PM~7868532
> *Here you go bro...Reppin way out West.. Hawaii
> 
> 
> ...


Nice youtube clip


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 03:06 PM~7868761
> *Thanks!...Here's the set up.
> 
> 
> ...


Was that the red impala you used to have? Looks good homie..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 9 2007, 01:18 PM~7868865
> *Was that the red impala you used to have? Looks good homie..
> *


Nah, this is a different ride. My old 64 was a non-SS. Sold that ride a few years ago. Went from Hawaii to Houston. How your's coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 9 2007, 01:48 PM~7868619
> *Thanks!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 9 2007, 01:15 PM~7868826
> *Nice youtube clip
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 02:34 PM~7868954
> *Thanks Bro...
> *


you got flake in your paint right? i like that blue..


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's a clean one!!! :cool








:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 9 2007, 01:36 PM~7868960
> *you got flake in your paint right? i like that blue..
> *


Yup...it's all flaked out.  Thanks!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 9 2007, 02:46 PM~7869045
> *Yup...it's all flaked out.    Thanks!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 9 2007, 02:38 PM~7868985
> *Here's a clean one!!! :cool
> 
> 
> ...


get more pics of this car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 9 2007, 10:38 PM~7868985
> *Here's a clean one!!! :cool
> 
> 
> ...


gotta be doc's work right?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 11 2007, 10:48 AM~7883331
> *gotta be doc's work right?
> *


yup


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7883066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@May 11 2007, 12:10 PM~7883744
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 11 2007, 06:04 PM~7883066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dakmmm


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 2 2007, 02:06 PM~7819615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What is it that makes it rare?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 14 2007, 04:22 PM~7902432
> *What is it that makes it rare?
> *


It's a 61 duh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2007, 04:29 PM~7902464
> *It's a 61 duh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2007, 06:29 PM~7902464
> *It's a 61 duh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



For real, that's it? I was thinking it was some limited option shit :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

theyre pretty rare by themselves, and more so over here way up in europe I tells ya..  pricing close to ridicolous sometimes..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice rides


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

love this topic :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@May 17 2007, 05:53 PM~7926732
> *love this topic :biggrin:
> *


ME TO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 17 2007, 06:00 PM~7926762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 this "67" is the shit pimpin'. one kold piece.... kan't fuk with this!!!!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

x2


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

>


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

B5 AND LIL BOAW WOW VIDEO SHOOT AND INTERVIEW WITH BET
VIDEO CALLED HYDRAULICS.
SO THEY HIRE OBSESSION C.C ATL



> >


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 18 2007, 01:50 AM~7926714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm nice


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

>


[/quote]


nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

easy hoppin on 20's 















520's that is


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@May 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7972287
> *easy hoppin on 20's
> 
> 
> ...


They have a shirt with that pic printed on it.. i wanna go get it...


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@May 29 2007, 06:20 PM~8002747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 29 2007, 06:29 PM~8002818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just thought that I would contribute.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good pics Kutty thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 29 2007, 06:36 PM~8002891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my old impalas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

my 68 still working on it.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 30 2007, 11:31 PM~8013033
> *my 68 still working on it.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

bad ass cars...


----------



## scline74 (Sep 25, 2005)

some really nice rides


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 65 SS


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jun 5 2007, 11:01 PM~8050621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your 62 is clean!!! :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jun 5 2007, 10:01 PM~8050621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice ride


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 5 2007, 07:12 PM~8049093
> *MY 65 SS
> 
> 
> ...


clean :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

My 68 with zeniths


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dam I like those Z's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

1956 Chevy Impala Concept.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 65 IMPALA WHAT U THINK??????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8054884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looked like a corvette :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

65 IMPALA SS


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)

[


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: cool rides


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

x2!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

from S. FLORIDA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 12 2007, 01:54 PM~8090797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN 59!!!! AND CLEAN SET UP!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

MAJESTIX CAR CLUB


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

yo


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

BTTT :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 21 2007, 11:49 AM~8148156
> *BTTT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 20 2007, 01:38 AM~8139852
> *
> *


NICE AVITAR :biggrin:


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Jun 28 2007, 12:54 AM~8192708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nice as hell there


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks homie!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 28 2007, 08:56 AM~8192714
> *Thats nice as hell there
> *


it truly is!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Jun 28 2007, 12:54 AM~8192708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME CAR!!! BEAUTIFUL HOMIE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Jun 28 2007, 12:54 AM~8192708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS TIGHT AS HELL, LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR A 63' IMPALA FOR A REASONABLE PRICE


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 28 2007, 11:56 PM~8199897
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR A 63' IMPALA FOR A REASONABLE PRICE
> *


Bowtie has good prices try them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 28 2007, 10:47 PM~8199528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Arts 66 JUST II LOWW SD


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 4 2007, 09:59 PM~8043490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jul 5 2007, 11:34 PM~8245468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!! LOOKING GOOD WITH THE NEW PATTERNS..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 11:39 PM~8245492
> *nice
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 28 2007, 10:47 PM~8199528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my brothers ride from our club MOST HATED


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

all that gold looks especially good on a trey..


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 12 2007, 11:00 AM~8293081
> *all that gold looks especially good on a trey..
> *


x2


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CLEAN ASS 3


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HERE IS MY 63 SS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 13 2007, 08:29 PM~8305219
> *HERE IS MY 63 SS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*My 68'*


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 16 2007, 03:48 PM~8320253
> *My 68'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

_*ROLLIN-SIXTIES*_


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 16 2007, 05:00 PM~8321652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! thats sick lookin!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 16 2007, 05:04 PM~8321681
> *damn! thats sick lookin!
> 
> 
> *


Thanks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8293081
> *all that gold looks especially good on a trey..
> *


I personally think he did a good combination of both


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

this frame is perfect for your clean impalas 61 thru 64 check it out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-1962-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 05:53 PM~8330887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

Heres some pics of mine, it's coming along slowy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

THA DUCE BEFORE AND AFFTER :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cleen66 (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

THAT 62 IS CLEAN! I LIKE THAT BLUE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 15 2007, 12:44 AM~8558254
> *Nice!
> *


*X2*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HERE IS MINE...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CLEAN TRAY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And just a pic to show where i get down ! 










Thanks for letting me a car i love ! I cant have a real 1 but i can every dream i got ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 more i did that wouldn't fit in the last post SORRY !


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2007, 11:53 PM~8566152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN...... YOU'RE THE SHIT BRO. YOUR TALENTED THAN A MOFO. I BUILT MODELS BEFORE, BUT MINE NEVER LOOKED LIKE YOURS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PIMP!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2007, 11:53 PM~8566152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> > And just a pic to show where i get down !
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mine slowly working on it


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

club members 64 ss SomosunO CC


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1ACE man those are some very sweet rides ! 


And Thanks to those that who left comments or PMs about my kits i posted up ! If it weren't for you guys postin up these sweet ass ride i would have a hard time comin up with ideas to build !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 15 2007, 01:37 AM~8558224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homiethe prez. of goodtimesin vegas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is my new ride just got it two days ago


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8586762
> *here is my new ride just got it two days ago
> 
> 
> ...


WOW U GOT IT!!! GUESS I WONT BE SEEING THAT CAR IN YAKIMA ANYMORE :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE BUY!!! SO WHAT ARE THE PLANS for it???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2007, 12:39 AM~8586915
> *WOW U GOT IT!!! GUESS I WONT BE SEEING THAT CAR IN YAKIMA ANYMORE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  NICE BUY!!! SO WHAT ARE THE PLANS for it???
> *


no plans for now just cruise and enjoy I mean it's not perfect I want to totally redo it but I have to pay for it first


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:40 PM~8586923
> *no plans for now just cruise and enjoy I mean it's not perfect I want to totally redo it but I have to pay for it first
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take it off ur hands...59's are my dream car...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2007, 12:54 AM~8586971
> *I'd take it off ur hands...59's are my dream car...
> *


 :no: MOSTHATED CC :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

my 63


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

double post TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for sexy Impalas. . . . . . . .


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 19 2007, 10:35 PM~8593348
> *my 63
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride homie...U spanks bro?


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Aug 20 2007, 10:39 AM~8596233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of it???


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Shot with FinePix A340 at 2007-08-20

Shot with FinePix A340 at 2007-08-20


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2007, 09:41 AM~8596251
> *anymore pics of it???
> *


There's more in Just II Loww Car Club Post


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2007, 12:34 PM~8596164
> *Clean ride homie...U spanks bro?
> *


yes unfortantely hes my little brother


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 20 2007, 04:06 PM~8598940
> *yes unfortantely hes my little brother
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wow, nice 65 Sanchez :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

thanks bro...your 7 is super clean too....


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 10:59 AM~8588883
> *:no:            MOSTHATED CC :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a really nice ride homie!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


but whats up with the big ass white walls???? :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 28 2007, 01:23 AM~8657445
> *thats a really nice ride homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> but whats up with the big ass white walls???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Thanks and whats wrong with buff whites


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2007, 10:36 AM~8660432
> *Thanks and whats wrong with buff whites
> *



those tires just fuck up the whole look on the car.. and thats one bad 63!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Aug 26 2007, 05:24 PM~8645148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Somos Uno Memphis 64





































Somos Uno Waukegan-Milwaukee 66


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Somos Uno Milwaukee 62 Rag


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

SomosunO memphis 63


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8680192
> *SomosunO memphis 63
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 29 2007, 02:41 AM~8667116
> *those tires just fuck up the whole look on the car.. and thats one bad 63!!!!!!
> *


Don't hate doggie just be happy for another ryder if he likes those whites it's all good if we all had the same shit it wouldn't be worth going to a car show or a picnic


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 02:20 PM~8688324
> *Don't hate doggie just be happy for another ryder if he likes those whites it's all good if we all had the same shit it wouldn't be worth going to a car show or a picnic
> *



i aint hating homie!!!!!! just trying to give u guys some pointers cali style!!!!!!!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 02:20 PM~8688324
> *Don't hate doggie just be happy for another ryder if he likes those whites it's all good if we all had the same shit it wouldn't be worth going to a car show or a picnic
> *



i dont gotta hate homie!!! this is how i roll the streets of southern cali!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8690134
> *i dont gotta hate homie!!! this is how i roll the streets of southern cali!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

SWEEEET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Aug 31 2007, 10:18 PM~8690109
> *i aint hating homie!!!!!! just trying to give u guys some pointers cali style!!!!!!!
> *


Thats why your cali and were doing it Colorado style doggie and for your info I didn't say you were hating because you didn't have a nice car because the 62 is nice dog keep up the good work.


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Jul 16 2007, 02:19 PM~8320518
> *ROLLIN-SIXTIES
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wish we had alot more pictures like this in good ole Indiana. 

Anyway heres my 63


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: NICE TRE HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT :0


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Homie, Right back at ya. Im diggin your deuce


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BAD ASS 59!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 8 2007, 02:45 PM~8746988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is a pic of my elco and my impala in the backround rolling to a picnic
http://i9.tinypic.com/68k2p7k.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT.. PIC I FOUND FROM THE ROYALS TOPIC... BAD ASS PIC..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8763495
> *TTT.. PIC I FOUND FROM THE ROYALS TOPIC... BAD ASS PIC..
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8763495
> *TTT.. PIC I FOUND FROM THE ROYALS TOPIC... BAD ASS PIC..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE FRONT AND BACK SEATS FOR A 63' IMPALA??????? PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO, PLEASE, THANK YOU BEFORE HAND


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this is MOSTHATEDCC impala he post showing up for a BBQ


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

not the best pic of this 63 impala but I'm too lazy to look for a better one


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anybody have pics of a decked out 348 I mean like all chromed out?? Just trying to get some ideas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 2 2007, 07:31 PM~8918159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is HOT!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)

THIS IS SICK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: DAMN


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)

JUST SOLD THIS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)

<a href="http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=louisimpalapictures039an9.jpg" target="_blank">







</aIMG]


----------



## jtpdog (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## jtpdog (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/Louis&#3...tures%20036.bmp


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 6 2007, 09:01 AM~8942971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## leo61 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

nice pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Jul 20 2007, 11:56 PM~8357004
> *Heres some pics of mine, it's coming along slowy
> 
> 
> ...


that shop looks familiar mauricio painted it?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 19 2007, 09:55 AM~8823909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Day in the park was crakin'!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple we built last year!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 2 2007, 04:20 PM~8918102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS I MISS THA OLD CAR,BUT THA NU ONE IS BETTER


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Robert's Sixty-Five


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> THIS IS THE SHIT RIGHT HERE...... NOTHING AS FINE AS A "59" IMP!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

great pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres mine laying low in the garage I need to pull it out and wash it


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 20 2007, 09:35 AM~7038756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a tight ass pic !!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry about the last 3 i know they are not impalas


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

MINE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more of mine taken today :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 17 2007, 02:53 AM~9247113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i know it's early but...happy thanksgiving to all the IMPALA owners!!!


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 06:31 PM~9277347
> *i know it's early but...happy thanksgiving to all the IMPALA owners!!!
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY! SAME TO U!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 
Estilo Impalas


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how many of you impala owners have your car with no hydraulics??Do any of you have no hydraulics and undercarriage done??


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Nov 21 2007, 11:34 PM~9278936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Navi rag foe and a tray.......baller!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

rollin in santana oc :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: X1,000,000
THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 25 2007, 08:33 AM~9299146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9308948
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




  


post your ride mayne :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

OH YEA INDIVIDUALS BABBY


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 27 2007, 09:39 PM~9317651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn every pic i see of your ride im amazed 
post more!


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

AND IT DOES 45 ''


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 12:48 PM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I thought I seen it all but a dually 6foe????...........  :uh:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 09:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHOULD BE AGAINST THE LAW :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

X2


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say it aint so!! santa please bring this car a stock frame and some 13's for christmas!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks photoshoped now that i look at it more


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 29 2007, 12:53 AM~9329260
> *kinda looks photoshoped now that i look at it more
> *


X2 if u look around the edges on the front bumper it dont look right...neither does the wheel wells on the quarterpanel


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 29 2007, 02:53 AM~9329260
> *kinda looks photoshoped now that i look at it more
> *


x3 if you look, the car isn't in focus as much as the undercarraige


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CHRISTMAS ARRIVED EARLY THIS YEAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

droppin this bitch off at the chevy dealer for paint TODAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 29 2007, 02:52 AM~9329257
> *say it aint so!! santa please bring this car a stock frame and some 13's for christmas!
> *


GOTTA BE FROM DA MIA


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> *kinda looks photoshoped now that i look at it more
> *


x3


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

My Impala's...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 27 2007, 04:37 PM~9318203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats tight! Were you hopping it and taking the picture at the same time!??!?! :cheesy: Now that would be EXTRA impressive. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 29 2007, 11:31 AM~9331598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

http://i18.tinypic.com/728vpsy.jpg


----------



## Krazyscustoms (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Wrong time. I know. :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

MISTER CARTOONS' 1963 HARD TOP IMPALA


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


NICE!!!!


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


NICE!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken+Nov 30 2007, 06:53 PM~9343887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THESE ARE COLD!!! BAD ASS... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 30 2007, 06:27 PM~9344254
> *MISTER CARTOONS' 1963 HARD TOP IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

MISTER CARTOONS' 1961 RAG AT THE JOKER BRAND BOOTH AT THE LAS VEGAS MAGIC CLOTHING CONVENTION. www.jokerbrand.com


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

I SMELL CHROME UNDIES. LOCKEDUP!!!!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 30 2007, 07:53 PM~9344960
> *MISTER CARTOONS' 1961 RAG AT THE JOKER BRAND BOOTH AT THE LAS VEGAS MAGIC CLOTHING CONVENTION. www.jokerbrand.com
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 61 MR CARTOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Simplicity makes Toons rides the shit!Gotta give a big Ups to the homie from Rancho San Pedro


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

MINE! Out rollin back on CINCO DE MAYO. Pic by RENUS.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 30 2007, 08:53 PM~9344960
> *MISTER CARTOONS' 1961 RAG AT THE JOKER BRAND BOOTH AT THE LAS VEGAS MAGIC CLOTHING CONVENTION. www.jokerbrand.com
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES!!! :worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 30 2007, 10:02 PM~9345478
> *I SMELL CHROME UNDIES. LOCKEDUP!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!! :worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala+Nov 30 2007, 10:26 PM~9345703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 30 2007, 07:53 PM~9344960
> *MISTER CARTOONS' 1961 RAG AT THE JOKER BRAND BOOTH AT THE LAS VEGAS MAGIC CLOTHING CONVENTION. www.jokerbrand.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 30 2007, 05:53 PM~9343887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Mister Cartoon is rollin clean as fuck...he's got a 61 drop, 62drop, and the 63....any more??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS FOE LIFE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 3 2007, 11:07 PM~9369015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A BAD ASS 64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 01:02 AM~9369382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

My 65 ......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BADASS 65 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

.....my '62..... :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

64 :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: clean ass pic homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Dec 7 2007, 05:25 PM~9400227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 30 2007, 06:50 PM~9343866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice lineup...must have been a badass cruise for her quince


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 8 2007, 09:11 AM~9403762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 10 2007, 05:12 PM~9419778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 10 2007, 03:12 PM~9419778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

i love this thread


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MADPSYKO (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 4 2007, 01:40 AM~9368293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

saaponning homie


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Dec 10 2007, 03:11 PM~9419770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean fast backs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 11 2007, 05:22 PM~9429263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: X2


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

> STL always riding


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

> Looking to join a club puttin k/o's on it! Hit me up!!!! STL


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

> Real CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres all the *Impala's [/B**]we have in our club representing EL PASO the 915!!
MODERN TIMES CC





























































































a 65 









THATS ABOUT IT STILL HAVE SOME MORE IMAPALA'S ON THE WAY.... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 14 2007, 11:17 PM~9457425
> *heres all the Impala's [/B]we have in our club representing EL PASO the 915!!
> MODERN TIMES CC
> 
> ...


*love this car..hella clean... was that a custom top..?? as far as the color??*


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Dec 17 2007, 12:19 PM~9469452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NOTHING BUT TROUBLE*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

heres my old 64 when i was 16 . man those were the days


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more pics of the hood and trunk.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Dec 17 2007, 09:49 PM~9473875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You came up!! :0


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more pics of the hood and trunk. ^^^


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

impressive impala goodguys summer get together 07


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

my old 60


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

heres our 64 impala SS-R


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 17 2007, 08:51 PM~9473892
> *You came up!! :0
> *


THANKS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LAY-M-LOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 10:39 AM~9508242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 23 2007, 12:53 PM~9515084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 anymore pics?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 23 2007, 12:53 PM~9515084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 anymore pics?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 22 2007, 11:18 AM~9508438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn is this what heaven look like?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2007, 09:20 PM~9518207
> *damn is this what heaven look like?
> *


naw homeboy, thats what sacramento looks like :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 23 2007, 10:56 PM~9518406
> *naw homeboy, thats what sacramento looks like :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654
> *


Looks like heaven to me! you couldnt get that many lolo's or impala's together around here. maybe one day when im rich ill move out there an kick it wit yall


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2007, 10:44 PM~9518635
> *Looks like heaven to me! you couldnt get that many lolo's or impala's together around here. maybe one day when im rich ill move out there an kick it wit yall
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

my 72

gone now


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 11:55 PM~9518684
> *my 72
> 
> gone now
> ...


the 72 was clean!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 24 2007, 12:59 AM~9519002
> *the 72 was clean!
> *



It was a really nice daily, until I sold it and the guy tore it all up and let it sit :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE IMPALA OWNERS HOPE U GUYS HAVE A FUN AND SAFE ONE!!!


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

heres my 59'


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 23 2007, 02:43 PM~9515422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres *some* of the Impala's 
we have. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*MODERN TIMES CA CLUB
EL PASO TEX.*


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 26 2007, 11:11 PM~9538919
> *:cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yea...I like that picture too


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ITS AWESOME!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 23 2007, 02:43 PM~9515422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anymore pic.'s of this it's funny


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 10 2007, 10:56 PM~9422829
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hot damm ! :0 




:worship:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

LO LYSTICS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: Nice deuce homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 28 2007, 09:42 PM~9555488
> *:uh: Nice deuce homie... :thumbsup:
> *


TY


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

STL ROLLING CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all the IMP. rhyders.And to all the clubs everywhere!Me still riding solo in ST.LOU. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

Lo*Lystics


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: NICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 09:41 PM~9555480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice........ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LETS RYDE (Dec 31, 2007)

REAL NICE RIDES


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 30 2007, 11:39 PM~9570024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUUUUCKIN TIGHT!!...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

my past impalas out here in hawaii, i got a 64 vert in the process. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt, post em up


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt, ttt, ttt


----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

post em, post em!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9307445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is this.man this lil not fuck up an impala site. :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 31 2007, 12:54 AM~9570140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nice!!!!!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 5 2008, 09:10 PM~9614450
> *what the fuck is this.man this lil not fuck up an impala site. :angry:
> *


photoshop :loco:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 7 2008, 09:09 AM~9629095
> *photoshop  :loco:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*REPEN GOODTIMES CC......*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 07:33 AM~9629154
> *
> Thats Right *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: NICE!... :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

UNITY LOOKING GOOD....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 9 2008, 08:12 PM~9653172
> *UNITY LOOKING GOOD....
> *


thanks homie!!!!!!! how you been dogg???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 9 2008, 08:14 PM~9653204
> *thanks homie!!!!!!! how you been dogg???
> *


BEEN GOOD HOMIE... CAN'T COMPLAIN.. JUST WAITING FOR THE YEAR TO START ROLLING.... :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT U?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

[/quote]
this 63 is baddd


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 07:33 AM~9629154
> *REPEN GOODTIMES CC......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt for tha IMPALAS! ill post some of my project 64 rag soon.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :worship: :worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 16 2007, 03:43 PM~7704649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got one just like it.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Jan 16 2008, 08:50 AM~9708473
> *i got one just like it.....
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 61 my homeboy had one similar to yours :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SOME PIC'S FROM MILLER PARK SACRAMENTO 1/13/08


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

MORE PIC'S MILLER PARK






























































:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BAD ASS PICS!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

From the Chicago Majestics Picnic 2007:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 28 2008, 12:52 PM~9802245
> *BAD ASS PICS!!!    :cheesy:
> *


Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 28 2008, 10:12 AM~9802390
> *Thanks... :thumbsup:
> *



great pics bro, what sort of lens do you use on the close ups? what sort of wide angle?


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

My Ride.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 28 2008, 03:25 PM~9804698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 70


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 28 2008, 11:03 PM~9809578
> *My Ride.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 28 2008, 04:32 PM~9803822
> *great pics bro, what sort of lens do you use on the close ups?  what sort of wide angle?
> *


A few lenses in these pics, but the wider lens is 16-35 Canon. Thanks for the feedback too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 09:43 AM~9820057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 01:43 AM~9820057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn loving that two toned. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Jan 30 2008, 06:52 AM~9820398
> *Damn loving that two toned.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2008, 10:46 AM~9821717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## RC6DEUCE (Apr 3, 2007)

http://i28.tihttp://i30.tinypic.com/2eb7qq....com/sesnl3.jpg


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

omgomgomgomgomg


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Joe's Sixty-Two, almost ready for summertime...*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 4 2008, 01:57 PM~9862222
> *Joe's Sixty-Two, almost ready for summertime...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

"SANGRIA SIXTY-THREE" Part II - The Resurrection 2008... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* the homies ceaser clean ass 63 ss from STYLISTICS CC, TUCSON *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































*the homies charlie clean ass 63 wagon from STYLISTICS CC, TUCSON *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

*the homies sal 63 rag top and 63 ss hardtop from Sophisticated Few - Tucson*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My 59 stuck in the garage because of the ugly snow


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:31 AM~9886454
> *My 59 stuck in the garage because of the ugly snow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: Looking good !!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> "SANGRIA SIXTY-THREE" Part II - The Resurrection 2008... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 7 2008, 03:48 PM~9887882
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  Looking good !!!!
> *


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 7 2008, 10:25 AM~9886001
> *"SANGRIA SIXTY-THREE" Part II - The Resurrection 2008...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... i rember this car in Lowrider Mag


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

TIME 4 A NEW LOOK ......!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DIDNT LIKE THE RED :nono:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































:0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 10:31 AM~9886454
> *My 59 stuck in the garage because of the ugly snow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2008, 06:46 PM~9821717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...nice shot


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

las vegas05,1stmild custom


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

HERES A PIC OF MY SIX DUECE IF YOU HAVE A CHANCE STOP BY THE ADEX CONTEST AND VOTE FOR ME dirty_duece THNAKSS HOMIES ADEX CONTEST... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

FROM THE STL.


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

ANOTHER STL SHOT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

http://i28.tinypic.com/2en72mh.jpg[/IMG 
my 64 ss


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my 64 ss


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my 64 ss


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats tight :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10014570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Family4 (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

COMING SOON


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

Im TAKING HER TO THE NEXT LEVEL SUMMER 08







hop shop bound from indy to the chitown


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

hop shop bound ! lQQK 4 ME CHI INDY ROCKFORD


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 11:15 PM~10055704
> *I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup: I WISH I HAD A 59


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

my 65


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 29 2008, 01:28 AM~10056175
> *NICE!!! :thumbsup: I WISH I HAD A 59
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Feb 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10058250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10062177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hell yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 17 2008, 03:39 AM~9961956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can we see more of this goodtimer? :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Mar 2 2008, 09:19 AM~10069795
> *can we see more of this goodtimer? :0  :0
> *


SURE CAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 29 2008, 04:26 PM~10060280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

STR8 OUTTA ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

To all:
I am asking all my friends in the car community to be on the look out for a stolen car. I have attached a flyer in 2 different formats that I would ask you to print out and post on any bulletin boards you may have available. We are offering a reward of up to $10,000.00 for information that leads to its recovery. 
Thanking you in advance for you help. 
Sincerely, 
Cris Lofgren 
Classical Gas Enterprises 
(682) 429-1010 

[email protected]


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 5 2008, 11:09 AM~10094181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10094181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sux, hope you get in back in the same condition it was taken. good luck!


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PBOY_@Mar 5 2008, 06:34 PM~10098211
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

My 65, still under construction.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

THAT'S CLEAN!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Mar 7 2008, 02:26 AM~10110792
> *My 65, still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THAT AT THE O CC PICNIC VERY CLEAN


----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 7 2008, 11:11 AM~10111638
> *SEEN THAT AT THE O CC PICNIC VERY CLEAN
> *


Thanks bro, I will be doing some work before this summer and will be ready for the picnic in Sept.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Mar 7 2008, 01:26 AM~10110792
> *My 65, still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Mar 7 2008, 11:55 AM~10112413
> *Thanks bro, I will be doing some work before this summer and will be ready for the picnic in Sept.
> *


THATS WHATS UP NEXT TIME IMA COME UP IN SPEAK :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 9 2008, 07:11 PM~9653156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Mar 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10130343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VERY CLEAN I LIKE THE DAKOTA DIGITAL GAUGES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

majestix cruzin'


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

RECENT PIC OF MINE :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit is super clean homie, put that conti kit on it :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2008, 09:48 PM~10156381
> * that shit is super clean homie, put that conti kit on it :0
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: I appreciate that.. but yeah I want to get that kit so bad bro..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Mar 7 2008, 12:26 AM~10110792
> *My 65, still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Mar 7 2008, 12:26 AM~10110792
> *My 65, still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...



bro that is beautiful


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just bought this ride a couple days ago. my next project just as soon as my el camino is done. 
anyone possibly have a passenger side door window for a 66?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SOLID 66 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 08:45 AM~10267202
> *SOLID 66 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. im pretty pumped about it.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 10:56 AM~10268140
> *thanks. im pretty pumped about it.
> *


That's good... that's especially what you need to start off! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more 64s :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Majestix Car Club - Easter 2008 at Flagpole Hill - Dallas,TeXas*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanx for the PM's :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 12:42 PM~10269034
> *That's good... that's especially what you need to start off! :thumbsup:
> *

























here you go. thought id post it agin. had to get my other ride in there too :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 12 2006, 10:24 AM~6155777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta see more of this one!!!! who has'm????
what color is that called???? i want to paint my 66^^^^^ like that. its bad to the bone!!! got me flippin my hole color scheme up now.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 13 2006, 09:58 AM~5766584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 31 2006, 11:24 PM~5530737
> *thats a ugly color, but that undercarrage is ON POINT!!
> 
> 
> ...


these two are my favorites. the green and purple ones.......THE SHIT!!!!!
fools are scared of different shit. i love it when i see hatin on this kinda shit.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

top town


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 31 2008, 07:40 PM~10302257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOVE THEM IMPALAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2008, 11:48 PM~10156381
> * that shit is super clean homie, put that conti kit on it :0
> *


*Don't do it! Just throw the skirts on it. I'll only put the continetal kit on 58-61 Impalas, just my taste though. Everybody's different  . Nice 62 anyway, that's my favorite year  *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10156420
> *Thanks homie :thumbsup: I appreciate that.. but yeah I want to get that kit so bad bro..
> *


*Don't do it! Just throw the skirts on it. I'll only put the continetal kit on 58-61 Impalas, just my taste though. Everybody's different . Nice 62 anyway, that's my favorite year *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 5 2008, 03:40 AM~10340599
> *Don't do it! Just throw the skirts on it. I'll only put the continetal kit on 58-61 Impalas, just my taste though. Everybody's different  . Nice 62 anyway, that's my favorite year
> *


Thank homie! I got skirts for it but not running them at the moment.. have to get that wishbone in the back... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 31 2008, 09:41 AM~10296949
> *Thanx for the PM's :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dang homie. makin it happin.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more 64sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics 81 cutty


----------



## ABRAXIS (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 5 2008, 05:05 PM~10343374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this right here. Simple paint scheme yet very very effective.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10344129
> *Nice pics 81 cutty
> *



thnx


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 5 2008, 01:26 PM~10342377
> *do it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN!!! 59 IS LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 7 2008, 07:55 PM~10359965
> *DAMN!!! 59 IS LOOKING GOOD...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/bo...ent=thisone.jpg


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 6 2008, 02:24 AM~10345955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are his a-arms extended on this


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks like 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10384564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAGO64 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 8 2008, 04:01 AM~10359329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fukin nice!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10456210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

some really nice pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2008, 02:22 PM~10486566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ass 6trey...but he needs to fix his hood, it's crooked


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2008, 04:15 PM~10455123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  67 and 68 profiling... looks hella clean


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Apr 19 2008, 01:33 AM~10452142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ass 4-door - you don't see these often.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:06 PM~10381193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone intrested in a sale??



we have a 1965 impala...

he wanst 14,350 for her!



invested over 16 k
pm me for pics ..
car is located in el paso

lots of chrome...
2 hydro setup chromed out nice street or show car


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

wat do u vatos think i just primer it wendsday


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

My Impala project........


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 25 2008, 11:22 PM~10507364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 25 2008, 05:51 PM~10504442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

My Impala


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BADASS PICS!!!!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 29 2008, 03:20 PM~10533751
> *BADASS PICS!!!!!!
> *


THANX I PRETTY MUCH SKIMMED THRU MY ARCHIVES AND POSTED EVERYTHING I HAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 29 2008, 03:40 PM~10533900
> *THANX I PRETTY MUCH SKIMMED THRU MY ARCHIVES AND POSTED EVERYTHING I HAD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool! Good looking out.. thanks for sharing.. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

FOUND SOME MORE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 6 2008, 12:06 AM~10586001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY GOOD PIC!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 6 2008, 12:10 AM~10586021
> *REALLY GOOD PIC!
> *


one of my boyz at work


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 6 2008, 12:12 AM~10586030
> *one of my boyz at work
> *


:thumbsup: Clean 65 to!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

this is what you call a BALLER SHOT CALLER - 2 drops - 61-62


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 6 2008, 07:14 AM~10587001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pair!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@May 6 2008, 10:39 AM~10588742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 6 2008, 10:32 AM~10588680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they'll b one more rag top to that collection by the end of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

Tslicks 62 sactown!!


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

got it right now!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@May 6 2008, 10:39 AM~10588742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 6 2008, 10:19 AM~10588562
> *:thumbsup: Clean 65 to!
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@May 6 2008, 10:39 AM~10588742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@May 6 2008, 10:39 AM~10588742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

feast your eyes on this cherry piece of chevy :biggrin: 















blooming season ...'09


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 12 2008, 08:31 PM~10640311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice vert homie.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## SHADY64 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHADY64 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

really good pics!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 15 2008, 11:39 PM~10667930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of that 68?... nice pics


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2008, 10:27 PM~10674674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean ass 67


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2008, 10:49 PM~10674782
> *
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@May 6 2008, 09:39 AM~10588742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE GANGSTA PIC!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 17 2008, 11:49 PM~10679373
> *THIS IS ONE GANGSTA PIC!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


I concur...those are in fact real gangsta pics.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 17 2008, 11:55 PM~10679393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO JOKE~ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

THOSE HIDE AWAYS ARE BADASS!!!! :worship:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2008, 12:24 AM~10675363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

the 64 in born in east LA


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10692055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10691599
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Glen hows the impala homie??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## impalatpi66 (May 16, 2007)

MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PICS GIBBY :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10692276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for impalas


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10730960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10692863
> *Thanks Glen hows the impala homie??
> *


getting ready for denver :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 6 2008, 12:06 AM~10586001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 06:07 PM~10765586
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Check out the GAS prices in the 1980's

*Cruisin Riverchon Park in North Dallas:*


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

MY HOMIES!!










FOR SALE!!! 11K FIRM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 3 2008, 05:44 PM~10790830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jun 3 2008, 11:34 PM~10792567
> *MY HOMIES!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 3 2008, 06:13 PM~10790993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXAS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10816558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

NICE LINEUP!!!!!


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Click --->*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt5XZcyvQuA


*Click --->*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUSCt9wueEU


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jun 11 2008, 10:28 PM~10852179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

My beloved 64,


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Prez-Gabriel's 62
























Gustavo's


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 15 2008, 05:20 PM~10875256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice '66


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 2 2008, 08:43 PM~10784393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 64 ss is the shit..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

CHRIS'S RIDE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10784393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My new Ace Rag


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

anyone have more pictures of this 69 or is there a topic on this car


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

my brother meno's 70 rag.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

View My TinyFx


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://i30.tinypic.com/2v3skzn.jpg


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Cool cake!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jun 17 2008, 01:04 PM~10889466
> *anyone have more pictures of this 69 or is there a topic on this car
> 
> 
> ...


go to the lifestyle cc page there's a lot of pics of it there.


LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10889164
> *My new Ace Rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 11:23 AM~10889164
> *My new Ace Rag
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 03:23 PM~10889164
> *My new Ace Rag
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!
Throw some D's on that.... LOL!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10889164
> *My new Ace Rag
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN :worship:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Time to get into the mix with mine.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2008, 09:41 PM~10922003
> *Time to get into the mix with mine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MY NEW BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10922920
> *MY NEW BUCKET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

_ROLLIN-SIXTIES_


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

PAGE NUMBER 348


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 22 2008, 12:15 PM~10925473
> *ROLLIN-SIXTIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Jun 21 2008, 07:41 PM~10922003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

~~RED~~, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane.........................

I was going to post some of my car but you beat me to it! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 24 2008, 05:40 PM~10943117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 22 2008, 12:15 PM~10925473
> *ROLLIN-SIXTIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 15 2008, 04:20 PM~10875256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pic with the golden gate bridge on the back ground looks tight!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

x2 :worship:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

premier s







61


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

BIG ROB 61 :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 25 2008, 08:18 PM~10951820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 61


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 25 2008, 07:24 PM~10951872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quick, shut that trunk and get her home before anyone sees!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 25 2008, 09:47 PM~10952484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ginevra (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Ginevra (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Ginevra (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ginevra_@Jun 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10972656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice JJ....... more AUS RIDAZ


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lilchulo64 (Jun 28, 2008)

THOSE ARE SOME BADASS IMPALAS :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

uso og 64 uce stockton


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jul 7 2008, 09:11 PM~11031764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is nice, real nice.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jul 8 2008, 02:11 AM~11031764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks...theres a lot of clean shit in this post too


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skatefink (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10692179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the process of buyingthis car. I hope to pick it up next week. Short term plans: cut coils and drop it a little (It will be my daily driver), 2 1/2" wide whites, trim rings, floor shift conversion, new carpets, remove bumper hitch.
Long term: loose side marker lights, shave door handles, air ride, emerald green flake roof, emerald green matte body.


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jul 11 2008, 05:35 PM~11067072
> *
> :biggrin:
> *



The lifestyle cars are bad ass, I really need to get down south to get some pics of these cars and see them in person.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 4 2008, 12:20 AM~11010923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 7 2008, 05:41 PM~11031484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this '64, it's simple but clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cabral530_@Sep 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6156525
> *Bears 63
> 
> 
> ...


That a bad mutha right there !!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jul 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11031764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics plz... that tre is bad!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: MINE, FOR SALE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

1968 CHEVEROTLET IMPALA, ORIGINAL 307v8, 400 HYROMATIC TRANSMISSION, CANDY PAINT, CUSTOM INTERIOR & TRUNK, CHROME WHAMMY PUMP, CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, POWDER COATED SPOKE RIMS 13x7"s, ASKING $27,000 obo, FOR MORE INFO, 

MESSAGE ME, BIG DANNY. IT BELONGED TO MY SON....

HERE ARE A PICS OF THE CAR...................


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My 64


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

both SS.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jul 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11090659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 13 2008, 01:35 PM~11077535












:0 WOW :0 How did I miss this... Super clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jul 11 2008, 04:35 PM~11067072
> *
> :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD.... MUTHER FUCKER IS FIRME HOMIE!!!


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

My 96....




















My new project....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11312354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

my shit. from the big OCC


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2008, 01:55 AM~11312354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt that one sell on here not too long ago?cheap too if i recall :0


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres mine..


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, got to love the silver and black combo.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 30 2008, 11:25 AM~11474344
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good any more pics??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2008, 12:44 AM~11312300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me likey these chicks


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

heres mine ITS 4 SALE!!!!


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## streetclown (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11324543
> *DAMN :0
> *


any more of hood rich?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11572861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Donk? :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Sep 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11573395
> *Donk?  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

GO GO GADGET DUECE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Sep 11 2008, 01:00 AM~11574233
> *GO GO GADGET DUECE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

that would make wrapping a frame so much easier....how much was that option?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

IMPALAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Heres mine


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Photo's by: Ben Leal


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT for the Impalas


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LIFE in San Diego Car Club


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HERE IS TWO CLEAN IMPALAS FROM CLASSIC IMAGE,SANTA CLARA CA


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

some impalas for sale locally


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is some updated pictures of mine:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

63 looking good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11620113
> *LIFE in San Diego Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


I love that style... dropped on hubcaps.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 27 2008, 12:06 AM~11712738
> *Here is some updated pictures of mine:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Tommy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

L.A. CARTEL C.C.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1LowLeSabre (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11831975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 7 2008, 11:43 AM~11801868


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

Just put skirts on it STL,


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

is there a 64 impala fest


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11898151
> *is there a 64 impala fest
> *


of course


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 18 2008, 12:02 AM~11901412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style c.c. inland empire 1967 impala fastback


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2008, 05:10 AM~11901748
> *classic style c.c. inland empire  1967 impala fastback
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooo weeeeeeee!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## B. Gates (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11898151
> *is there a 64 impala fest
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432824


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11898151
> *is there a 64 impala fest
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356551


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11898151
> *is there a 64 impala fest
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183153


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SINCE THE FIRST PIC..........U CAN'T GO WRONG!!!..........IT'S ALL ABOUT IMPALAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 19 2008, 02:34 AM~11908013
> *SINCE THE FIRST  PIC..........U CAN'T GO WRONG!!!..........IT'S ALL ABOUT IMPALAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

RIMS








OG HUBS


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Oct 31 2008, 10:01 PM~12031025
> *RIMS
> 
> 
> ...


nice, any pic's of the block


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean Rag. :biggrin: Nothing like a black on black four.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS St. louis


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:03 AM~12067099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2008, 07:19 PM~12029480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 2 2008, 06:54 PM~12042187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 31 2008, 10:23 PM~12031143
> *nice, any pic's of the block
> *


Here is one that shows alittle I post a better one later!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 04:40 PM~12093586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean 61 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

That RED 61 is POPPIN!!!!! SWEET RIDE.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 8 2008, 01:38 PM~12099843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a bad ass song :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 8 2008, 02:38 PM~12099843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

NOR CAL RIDAZ SHOW 08 IN STOCKTON :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

taken at LO*LYSTICS show in woodland 08


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

not an impala but it will have impala seats, and door paniels


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 11:09 AM~12135782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

post more of 67 impalas. im thinkin of getting one thats for sell.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 15 2008, 08:03 AM~12164151
> *post more of 67 impalas. im thinkin of getting one thats for sell.
> *


Heres one from STOCKTON IMPALAS


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Nov 15 2008, 12:47 PM~12164998
> *Heres one from STOCKTON IMPALAS
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

got them skirts on now!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a couple....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

64 IMPALA FROM UCE C.C. - MIAMI.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Nov 16 2008, 12:13 PM~12171962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## avondale majestics (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 07:10 PM~12258000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Impalas


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT PAGE 3 64


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Fresno Ca StreetLow Super Show Aug 08


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's one from last years Hoptober fest at a local Dallas lake:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

MY 64 IN THE FRONT OF MY 65 IN 97


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

MY DAD'S 64 IN THE 70'S


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

VIC'S 62 HIDDEN TREASURE IMPALAS STOCKTON & TRINO'S CHERRY 64 WOODLAND 08 LO*LYSTICS SHOW


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

WOODLAND LO*LYSTICS SHOW 08


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

hay joey your dad was kicking it big time now thats the 70,s look :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 2 2008, 05:13 PM~12316427
> *hay joey your dad was kicking it big time now thats the 70,s look  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS AT THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW WOODLAND 08


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12319279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Manteca Ca Cinco De Mayo 06


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

NICE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 2 2008, 10:50 PM~12319279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Dec 2 2008, 10:52 PM~12320116
> *NICE 64  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 10:38 PM~12319950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:38 PM~12319950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 24 2003, 03:36 PM~722022
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 3 2008, 06:31 AM~12321898
> *uffin:
> *


 Nice ass ride :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Dec 4 2008, 03:47 PM~12337181
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 04:02 PM~12337336
> *JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN TREY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mi 63 rag 

mi colorado rag one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eriecmw (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12319241
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ONLY ONE WORD FOR THIS CAR..... RAW.!!!!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Monterey Ca 06


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 4 2008, 08:55 PM~12340948
> *mi 63 rag
> 
> mi colorado rag one
> ...


richmond ca


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Monterey Ca Streetlow Show 07


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Impalas Oak Park Stockton 06


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 6 2008, 07:06 PM~12356000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 6 2008, 09:06 PM~12356000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice duece rabbit what color is that?


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 6 2008, 07:32 PM~12356257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 7 2008, 10:53 PM~12365870
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

Both from Sydney, neither are mine


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

Can someone drop a string on 72 impala's pleeze preciate ya


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 29 2008, 10:43 AM~10531387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

MY IMPALAS


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Dec 8 2008, 05:42 PM~12371646
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean As F*#! My Dream Car


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Mr. Rabbit..What color Red is that? Its a great color!!


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Like the color on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

livingitup c.c


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

1964 Impala / 327 fender flags / Gold Plated / Good Condition / Make Offer

Free shipping anywhere in U.S.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Dec 25 2008, 11:46 AM~12524363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 09:46 AM~12524363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Dec 16 2008, 08:07 PM~12450765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride........Good job, looks beautiful.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 29 2008, 09:06 PM~12551858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 66rag i love that color


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Dec 29 2008, 01:09 PM~12552324
> *Nice 66rag i love that color
> *


Thank you..............


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Keepin the Impalas on top!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Dec 30 2008, 03:24 AM~12558454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE NEW WHEELS


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12558463
> *WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE NEW WHEELS
> *


We guess in 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12558463
> *WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE NEW WHEELS
> *


X2! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:55 PM~12565777
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


como hace para reparar el carro completo sin ensuciarce


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12558463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope soon when i have my tires :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 08:55 PM~12565777
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Dec 31 2008, 04:26 PM~12568415
> *hope soon when i have my tires :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 AM~12444215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know the color of this car?


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

in da makind


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

my old chevy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

and here is my new one i just bought these pics are old when pinky had it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 6 2009, 03:22 PM~12624511
> *in da makind
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 04:57 PM~12625423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 6 2009, 02:22 PM~12624511
> *in da makind
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12632688
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


What is this? A trailer box or bbq pit? Any unedited pics?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 05:04 PM~12646655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 8 2009, 12:17 AM~12640437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 68 is clean :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 06:04 PM~12646655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

obsession c.c atl


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 07:04 PM~12646655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!
:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

chillin with the homies from BROWN PRIDE C.C. OC :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 07:04 PM~12646655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 d-d-d-d-ammmmmn


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

HERES MINE FROM 206 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

INtruders C.C. Phoenix Az


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2009, 09:31 PM~12686443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: so so so fresh :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY SEX3!!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 15 2009, 07:53 PM~12717189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a BAAD mother right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleeeeeeeeeeeeean :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion of Stockton,Cali......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice four. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 20 2009, 04:47 AM~12757757
> *Brown Persuasion of Stockton,Cali......
> 
> 
> ...



More pics? :biggrin:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

before wet sand























after
just one that i painted over summer 08'


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 18 2009, 09:49 PM~12745413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sik!!!! Dog's tight too :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 7 2008, 10:49 PM~10821661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 20 2009, 08:43 PM~12765881
> *any more pics
> *


ITS DONE JUST WORKING THE HYDRO'S LAYOUT IN THE TRUNK. 





















:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Jan 20 2009, 06:56 AM~12758034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE ONE..... BUT TINTED DOESN'T GO ON NO CLASSIC CHEVROLET. MY OPINION!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 20 2009, 08:40 PM~12766692
> *ITS DONE JUST WORKING THE HYDRO'S LAYOUT IN THE TRUNK.
> 
> 
> ...


who makes the billet end caps?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 20 2009, 05:25 AM~12757970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 20 2009, 09:26 PM~12767290
> *who makes the billet end caps?
> *


A guy in LA. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 20 2009, 10:26 PM~12767290
> *who makes the billet end caps?
> *


BOUGHT'EM AT POMONA SWAPMEET A WHILE BACK.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 21 2009, 09:16 PM~12778379
> *BOUGHT'EM AT POMONA SWAPMEET A WHILE BACK.
> *


what did they run if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 21 2009, 04:47 PM~12774834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 63.... :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 20 2009, 08:40 PM~12766692
> *ITS DONE JUST WORKING THE HYDRO'S LAYOUT IN THE TRUNK.
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 18 2009, 09:49 PM~12745413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! I'VE SEEN IT AROUND TOWN, LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 22 2009, 12:34 PM~12774692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Pik :yes:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 22 2009, 01:23 AM~12779544
> *what did they run if you dont mind me asking?
> *


125-150


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2009, 05:12 PM~12796395
> *NICE!!! I'VE SEEN IT AROUND TOWN, LOOKS GOOD!!!
> *


THANKS DOG!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone know whose car this is?

One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 PM~12838172
> *Anyone know whose car this is?
> 
> One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.
> ...


I DONT SEE ANY BLACKS!!!!!!!!

PROBABLY ANOTHER COUNTRY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 01:28 PM~12838172
> *One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.
> *





:yes:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 03:28 PM~12838172
> *Anyone know whose car this is?
> 
> One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.
> ...


i believe that car is called blue rose


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 28 2009, 04:59 PM~12840953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Jan 26 2009, 08:20 PM~12823044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like driving a Impalawith the top down all year long only cali. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 04:28 PM~12838172
> *Anyone know whose car this is?
> 
> One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.
> ...


Steve Deman I believe paint that 4.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jan 28 2009, 04:14 PM~12839877
> *i believe that car is called blue rose
> *


YES IT IS THAT INFAMOUS BLUE ROSE.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice OG Four


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 02:28 PM~12838172
> *Anyone know whose car this is?
> 
> One of the cleanest looking '64's ever seen.
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Jan 29 2009, 05:49 PM~12852995
> *YES IT IS THAT INFAMOUS BLUE ROSE.
> *


It's been featured in LRM a couple times. :biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine in the works C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\DSCN1037.JPG


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:16 PM~12875047
> *Mine in the works C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\DSCN1037.JPG
> *


Use the


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS RAGTOP TED


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 2 2009, 01:13 AM~12879534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR THE IMPDOGS....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 02:49 AM~12880053
> *THANKS RAGTOP TED
> *


No prob. :biggrin: Your post where you used the


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

this dude THE RAG TOP MAN has every convertible chevy 39-75 seriously! in a museum WOW!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ooh all his cars from 39-75 rag chevs are brand new! imagine what there worth !!!!! anyone heard of this dude or seen in real ife? i heard about him many years agao


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 05:56 PM~12886949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Top down guy - every Chevrolet convertable since 1912

Wow!! What do you suppose this collection is worth?

This collection belongs to Dennis Albaugh in Ankeny, Iowa, just north of Des Moines. The personal and private collection consists of 110 + Chevrolet convertibles... all years from 1912 to 1975 and Corvette convertibles from 1953 to 1975.

That is a Chevy convertible from every year of manufacture EXCEPT 1939... !
- The reason? - Chevy didn't make a convertible in '39 -- and ended its convertible line in '75! 

His 'boy toys' include his own 18 hole golf course, copied somewhat after Augusta National. He is what you call a REAL Chevy guy, but his passion seems to be convertibles! 

thats the business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what u think they worth got pics of the 30's as well!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 2 2009, 02:13 AM~12879534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I NEED TO GET A VERT NEXT.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

THIS IS MY SHIT ALLMOST DONE.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 2 2009, 04:53 PM~12885448
> *NICE.... :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

63 ayquenice and 64 qenice2 from aztlan cc mexicali


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12879534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 06:56 PM~12886949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*EL AMO PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Rag Ace


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 08:58 PM~12898872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite!!!!!!


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2009, 07:43 PM~12937851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias!!!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 09:58 PM~12898872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a strapd 58 rag top frame for sale pm me if intrested


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 9 2009, 01:18 AM~12948587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: keep em comming


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

*Evregreen Hydraulics setup *








































[/quote]


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 21 2003, 11:25 PM~714579
> *
> *


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 21 2003, 12:23 AM~711153
> *:0
> *


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 9 2009, 08:20 PM~12955879
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 9 2009, 11:53 PM~12959650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 61


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 9 2009, 04:31 PM~12953975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## perris64 (Jun 28, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## perris64 (Jun 28, 2007)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by perris64_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12989097
> *]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


Looks good. Post a bigger pic. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 13 2009, 06:02 PM~12996914
> *Looks good.  Post a bigger pic.  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a straped 58 impala rag top frame for sale pm me if intrested


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 12 2009, 08:44 PM~12988967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 3 2009, 09:18 AM~12892719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: This 67 is gangster!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Feb 14 2009, 04:03 AM~13000783
> *uffin:  :thumbsup: This 67 is gangster!!
> *


Thank you


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean Trey


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 14 2009, 12:40 PM~13002818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 14 2009, 01:13 PM~13002608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

WOW.


I've been on lil for ever, and I've never even came in here!!! Figured it would be like most topics, 95% bs with no pics. Was I wrong !!!! I don't think I'll ever go in any other topics again !!! Heres my contribution









:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13021066
> *WOW.
> I've been on lil for ever, and I've never even came in here!!!  Figured it would be like most topics, 95% bs with no pics.  Was I wrong !!!!  I don't think I'll ever go in any other topics again !!!  Heres my contribution
> 
> ...


One of the best topics on LIL ever! That your '63? CLEAN!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 16 2009, 09:38 PM~13024846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 16 2009, 09:18 PM~13024515
> *One of the best topics on LIL ever! That your '63? CLEAN!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 01:18 AM~13024515
> *One of the best topics on LIL ever! That your '63? CLEAN!!
> *


yeah, thanks !!

Car was smacked up in front 2 years ago, should be back out this summer. All new. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Feb 24 2009, 10:27 AM~13095250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 64' look familiar hmm... :biggrin:
:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BLACK DEUCE (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442707


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13124108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking nice!!  Any more pics?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 16 2009, 04:23 PM~13020183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, IS IT LIFTED........SHOW PICS OF SETUP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13124719
> *Fucking nice!!    Any more pics?
> *



have a look on the impalas magazine website, they did a feature on it in issue 2 i think


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 26 2009, 11:43 PM~13124719
> *Fucking nice!!    Any more pics?
> *



Tks!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 26 2009, 09:43 PM~13124108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 26 2009, 09:47 PM~13124776
> *NICE, IS IT LIFTED........SHOW PICS OF SETUP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bagged!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66+Feb 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13104935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
is the blue 64 Estevan Oriols?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13159297
> *Tks!
> 
> 
> ...


very fuckin nice. love da grill, love da interior, shit, da whole ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my 64 Impala Solow Car Club N.Y.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13212473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like. :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 AM~13234371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around: :around:   :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13159297
> *Tks!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 AM~13234371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the one on the right.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> Here's my 64 Impala Solow Car Club N.Y.
> http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww183/ElPeak/MeDrasticBBQ.jpg[/im
> love your impala :0 i also have a 4 dr impala i like your rear suicide doors. cool!


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

thanx bro. bought it 4dr hardtop on purpose jus 2 be different. I got a couple of modificaions done to it dat make me different


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 10 2009, 11:20 PM~13245199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 AM~13234371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE ONE ON THE LEFT LOOKS LIKE HER CHICHIS ARE POINTING IN 2 DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS
UP AND DOWN


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 11 2009, 09:23 AM~13248073
> *Nice pic!
> *


GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 14 2009, 05:30 AM~13278006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 14 2009, 01:30 PM~13278006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean vert!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 14 2009, 12:09 PM~13279963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 65 homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 14 2009, 01:09 PM~13279963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean, i got a homie that bought one that looks like the same color last summer.


but its not as nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

65 SS HARD TOP. IMPALAS CAR CLUB!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Mar 14 2009, 10:44 PM~13283220
> *65 SS HARD TOP. IMPALAS CAR CLUB!
> 
> 
> ...



clean  i used to see alot of ya'll's cars when i lived in chico, and would go down to sacto. always was impressed.


wish i never got rid of my '65


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 14 2009, 12:09 PM~13279963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 14 2009, 02:13 PM~13002608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice tray.

kinda reminds me of my first one..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 14 2009, 08:38 PM~13282716
> *clean 65 homie!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BEFORE :biggrin: 
































NEW LOOK COMMING SOON 
SHE LEFT ME TODAY  WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

This Is My 1966 Chevy Rag


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

This Is My 1968 Chevy Rag SS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn, you got it like that huh :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2009, 11:14 AM~13286145
> *damn, you got it like that huh :biggrin:
> *


Just some toy's to play with homie


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Anybody have any more pictures of this car?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13286591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 15 2009, 11:34 PM~13292245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC PIC


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 15 2009, 11:37 PM~13292253
> *SIC PIC
> *


gracias


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13286591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

CASPER 08


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Feb 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13100911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car is unbelievable :0 
what polish do you use on that beast?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13302062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE BAD CREATION RAGS


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13302062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
CLLLEAN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON~THEM~THANGZ+Mar 17 2009, 03:57 AM~13302623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers, it should be clean. took me 2 days to clean it :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 17 2009, 03:44 PM~13306353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean, got any more pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 17 2009, 03:15 PM~13306697
> *thats clean, got any more pics?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442707


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13306758
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442707
> *



thanks homie! i just saved all the pics. the car is beautiful. i hope your job situation changes for the better so you don't have to sell it.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 17 2009, 05:02 PM~13307719
> *thanks homie!  i just saved all the pics.  the car is beautiful.  i hope your job situation changes for the better so you don't have to sell it.
> *


I appreciate it homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 19 2009, 06:25 PM~13331072
> *
> 
> 
> ...











nice garden!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Mar 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13330258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


continental kit on this one killed it. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 15 2009, 01:31 PM~13286591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, it's a LRM feature car. Here's a few more pics:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13339232
> *Heh, it's a LRM feature car. Here's a few more pics:
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo Sick!!!!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2009, 02:23 PM~13339232
> *Heh, it's a LRM feature car. Here's a few more pics:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 63.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13339232
> *Heh, it's a LRM feature car. Here's a few more pics:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13339232
> *Heh, it's a LRM feature car. Here's a few more pics:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT? ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

1967 CONVERTIBLE


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

uso og 64 being used as a back drop for the liveing the low life interviwe of kita and uce car club


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*grocery getter*


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 17 2009, 06:54 PM~13302062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH baby....
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13349311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE HOMIE


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Mar 21 2009, 05:17 PM~13348061
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


this tre kills me :0 :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 02:00 PM~13363881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 02:00 PM~13363881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flick


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2009, 10:18 PM~13369966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13349311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2009, 10:18 PM~13369966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for the og 60s. your ride is looking tight uso keep riding low and slow uce uffin: :thumbsup:


1 luv vic jr uce stockton


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 16 2009, 10:50 PM~13302041
> *this car is unbelievable  :0
> what polish do you use on that beast?
> *


I FIRST WASH IT WITH MAGUIERS CAR WASH SOAP..
THEN I MACHINE POLSH WITH MAGUIRES SCRATCH X
THE I HAND WAX WITH MAGUIRES CARNUBA WAX EVERY MONTH...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 6 2009, 02:50 PM~13497812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That red '68 is FIRE! And I don't even normally like them.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 6 2009, 01:50 PM~13497812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 9 2009, 06:00 PM~13524803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Boogie Nights 63


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

J.C. test driving Joe's sixty-two at the Easter Cook-out, hitting the streets this summer... uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is my 63 SS


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Apr 13 2009, 01:59 PM~13562986
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 13 2009, 09:27 PM~13562659
> *Here is my 63 SS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trey!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

got sprayed today


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 11 2009, 04:14 PM~13548130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: WOW


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13562659
> *Here is my 63 SS
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 14 2009, 07:13 PM~13577947
> *got sprayed today
> 
> 
> ...


love the color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Apr 22 2009, 04:45 AM~13652559
> *clean clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 13 2009, 10:26 PM~13568471
> *Nice trey!
> *


THANKS


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Apr 22 2009, 04:46 AM~13652561
> *love the color :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x66


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Mar 14 2009, 10:44 PM~13283220
> *65 SS HARD TOP. IMPALAS CAR CLUB!
> 
> 
> ...


WACHAAAAAA! Right on Sony.........


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM~13278006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Right on Joey!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 22 2009, 04:44 PM~13658939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

.
.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 PM~13672442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite 61 "s :0 more pics PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Apr 13 2009, 09:37 PM~13567041
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Love that car :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so, all you impala lovers, witch car would you prefer? 
A 63 rag or a 67 rag? sorry for topicjackin but I wanna know.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2009, 11:59 AM~13693080
> *so, all you impala lovers, witch car would you prefer?
> A 63 rag or a 67 rag? sorry for topicjackin but I wanna know.
> *


The rag '63. 

I prefer the fastback over the convertible '67 though.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 13 2009, 12:27 PM~13562659
> *Here is my 63 SS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2009, 10:59 AM~13693080
> *so, all you impala lovers, witch car would you prefer?
> A 63 rag or a 67 rag? sorry for topicjackin but I wanna know.
> *


 :thumbsup: 67 rag....hands down. don't get me twisted,I LOVE ALL IMPALAS - 1967 sleekest of ALL impalas - jus my 2 cents!!!!. go to "67 CHOSEN PICS" POST MY RIDES - you'll see what i'm talking about :biggrin: 1967 IMPALAS* :thumbsup:*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13562659
> *Here is my 63 SS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i love that color...i wish my 67 was that color - TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM~13699263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats awesome :thumbsup: 
who did the patterns?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SEEN THIS VIDEO ON YOUTUBE .. WHOS CAR IS IT ??? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPuPiyo7p6Y


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 27 2009, 07:55 AM~13699640
> *:thumbsup: 67 rag....hands down. don't get me twisted,I LOVE ALL IMPALAS - 1967 sleekest of ALL impalas - jus my 2 cents!!!!. go to "67 CHOSEN PICS" POST MY RIDES - you'll see what i'm talking about :biggrin: 1967 IMPALAS :thumbsup:
> *


*
Yeah I wanna do a poll but I cant seem to figure this isht out. *


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2009, 11:55 PM~13699640
> *:thumbsup: 67 rag....hands down. don't get me twisted,I LOVE ALL IMPALAS - 1967 sleekest of ALL impalas - jus my 2 cents!!!!. go to "67 CHOSEN PICS" POST MY RIDES - you'll see what i'm talking about :biggrin: 1967 IMPALAS :thumbsup:
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2009, 11:59 AM~13693080
> *so, all you impala lovers, witch car would you prefer?
> A 63 rag or a 67 rag? sorry for topicjackin but I wanna know.
> *


Well if you ask me . . . . . ?
A 67 is my pic  
A 63 is so commin.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I'LL HAVE TO SAY 63'S. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

Saint Louis in the house


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSrhyder_@Apr 30 2009, 06:06 AM~13740056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: gateway to the <span style='color:red'>"THE GHETTO"[/b] - also...it was HOT azz a mutha out there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 04:03 PM~13746216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT 63 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 30 2009, 06:04 PM~13746768
> *I LIKE THAT 63 HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie I like yours too,that thing came a long way...Big ups dog :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:18 PM~13746919
> *Thanks homie I like yours too,that thing came a long way...Big ups dog :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE I WILL GET A 63 RAG SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 30 2009, 06:23 PM~13746966
> *THANKS BIG HOMIE I WILL GET A 63 RAG SOON! :biggrin:
> *


I know you will :thumbsup:....... :uh: damn I gotta tight that fender bolt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:27 PM~13747004
> *I know you will :thumbsup:....... :uh: damn I gotta tight that fender bolt
> *


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63 vert very clean ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 30 2009, 07:49 PM~13747797
> *how much?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lots :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN Look at that remember what i told you homie im going to pick it up soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 30 2009, 07:49 PM~13747785
> *Nice 63 vert very clean ttt :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks USO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 1 2009, 07:56 AM~13752801
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN Look at that remember what i told you homie im going to pick it up soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 1 2009, 12:01 AM~13751699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 07:09 AM~13752851
> *Thanks USO
> *



Welcome GOODTIMESROY stay  from vic jr uce stockton


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 08:10 AM~13752860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 1 2009, 12:01 AM~13751699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 61 is nice


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13746924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 9 2009, 05:31 PM~12953975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think this one is in south texas now.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

[img=http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8224/cloud9tolaand58copperfrid2.th.jpg]
[img=http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/5079/cloud9tolaand58copperfrso4.th.jpg]


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 29 2009, 10:45 PM~13736599
> *I'LL HAVE TO SAY 63'S.
> 
> 
> ...


Im seeing doubles :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt







































/dd51/elsylent818/IMG

























chole
[img]http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/elsylent818/IMG_2085.jpg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

need to lose the 62 molding :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 13 2009, 12:27 PM~13562659
> *Here is my 63 SS
> 
> 
> ...



what color is this... :worship:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS CC


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good!


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...


I love that garage homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

my car


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my new ride


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 5 2009, 07:44 PM~13797051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 5 2009, 09:44 PM~13797051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...


kills me


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 4 2009, 05:59 PM~13783767
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


my number plate does that too, fukks me off :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...



Bad a$$ garage :thumbsup: . Stay  from vic jr uce stockton


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 21 2009, 08:13 PM~13963909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 7 2008, 10:49 PM~10821661
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is this car finish ? any more pics?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13970653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 23 2009, 09:39 AM~13977623
> *is this car finish ?  any more pics?
> *


It's on the works. "still!". I've been goofing off with my daily that I haven't got to finish it. I'm working on the trunk set up! It'll be out soon though, I just might make it to LV! :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@May 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13980200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@May 23 2009, 05:30 PM~13980194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2009, 09:46 AM~13990393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP VIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 5 2009, 05:18 PM~13796035
> *IMPERIALS CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 25 2009, 12:40 PM~13991318
> *WHAT UP VIC.... :biggrin:
> *



whats up? :scrutinize:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2009, 02:16 PM~13992487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2009, 04:16 PM~13992487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Build :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 07:20 PM~14005736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13992023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey mr hef, who owns that car? its damn beautiful. what did bowtie do to it, did they do a full rebuild?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14017809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 25 2009, 04:12 PM~13992023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not bad huey lewis...........  

xN8x


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

SENDING IT OUT TO GET NEW PAINT AND INTERIOR INCLUDING TOP


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 28 2009, 01:59 AM~14022804
> *hey mr hef, who owns that car?  its damn beautiful.  what did bowtie do to it, did they do a full rebuild?
> *



waddup nah its my homies car ..and thanx mr steve deman did the patterns... well at bowtie it was jus finished off put all the missing parts it needed to be completed and put a short rearend on it ...so it could be ready for new years..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@May 31 2009, 01:13 PM~14054062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS DOWNTOWN SAC :dunno:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 1 2009, 06:20 AM~14057926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14057839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 31 2009, 10:20 PM~14057926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres my ass


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 31 2009, 10:27 PM~14057996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 6 2009, 11:57 PM~14115801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC  CLEAN RIDE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14114652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy ass pic


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 04:06 PM~14181279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Four.  Any pics of it outdoors?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 13 2009, 04:38 PM~14181433
> *Nice Four.    Any pics of it outdoors??  :biggrin:
> *



I'll take some later....doesnt get out much.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

This car is fuckin sick!  

















[/quote]


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> This car is fuckin sick!


[/quote]
One of the best 62 I've ever seen


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i love this topic :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14183662
> *i love this topic  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Blue68 (Jun 13, 2009)

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.photobucket.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf?rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed714.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fww148%2FBlueCustom%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /></div>


----------



## Blue68 (Jun 13, 2009)

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww148/BlueCustom/


----------



## Blue68 (Jun 13, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

FOR SALE: price is 10k firm Not Negotiable. (No Trades)
clear title, I am 2nd owner
runs & drives - engine has not been rebuilt
Daily Driver
tranny slips into gear (runs good)
some rust usual places and trunk seal area has rust
rear window seal needs to be replaced (I have new one)
Front windsheild has crack all other glass is in good condtion
Registered as Antique - Registration good in Texas til 2013
Needs weatherstrip kit (back order status)

*New or Rebuilt:
New Dual Exhaust System (front to back) 
Radiator and hoses
Distributor, wires, plugs (USA parts)
Trunk Pan
Gas tank was flushed and powder coated RED.
Floor Pans
New interior except the seats 
Electrical all good needs headlight switch (dash light don't work)
Ball Joints, Bushings, Front and rear replaced (PST Kit Installed)
Drive-Line and carrier bearing (rebuilt new parts)
Brake booster rebuilt
Rebuilt Brake System
Carb rebuilt (USA Kit)*

*
Everything you want to know or see about the car is here>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367268&st=0


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

my 63 impala under construction:

still needs parts


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 16 2009, 08:41 AM~14205767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seems really concentrated in driving.


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

T
T
T
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 22 2009, 09:35 PM~14268317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SUPER CLEAN


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

I FOUND THESE OLD VIDEOS THE OTHER DAY AND THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THEM 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adZyVfNzRuI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adZyVfNzRuI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 10:53 AM~14340434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad a$$ 58 specspec :thumbsup: . Stay  From Vic Jr. UCE Stockton.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

[/quote]


:nicoderm:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I've been wanting an Impala for about 10 years now, had a few other lows and was never happy with any of them because they wern't really what I wanted. So finally I picked one up - It's gonna be a long road but I'm happy as hell. I'm picking it up tonight


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14314141
> *I FOUND THESE OLD VIDEOS THE OTHER DAY AND THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THEM
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 :0 Fucking nice!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 10:53 AM~14340434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^^FOR SALE^^^^

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...bayphotohosting


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*D-Town Bombs 2009 Picnic Line-uP...*


----------



## sexr (Aug 6, 2006)

EL PASO TX!!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

CUATE 64


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*$ SELLING $ THESE ENGINE PARTS SMALL BLOCK CHEVY BOUGHT THESE FOR MY 65 IMPALA 327 ENGINE TAKING OFFERS *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

LIL HOPPING WITH A 64 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 01:00 AM~14390448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL HOPPIN JOEY :biggrin: YOU A SIK MAN FOO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 7 2009, 08:21 PM~14407460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Smiley! :thumbsup:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 7 2009, 09:28 PM~14408220
> *Nice pics Smiley!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

impalas forever, best topic here!

anyone know where I can get some new / repro 64 SS hubcaps?


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 7 2009, 09:23 PM~14407480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE OG.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 8 2009, 12:22 PM~14411877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love these cars..that shit is so clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 8 2009, 09:22 AM~14411877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O.G.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 10 2009, 08:33 AM~14432856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice with the new rims :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Jul 11 2009, 03:09 AM~14432713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome line up
Respect...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Jul 10 2009, 04:46 AM~14431892
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pic


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 10 2009, 08:33 AM~14432856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 67


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 11 2009, 08:28 AM~14442185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The rides are :nicoderm: ing tight USO's. See you all at the next show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . Stay  from Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Jul 10 2009, 08:09 AM~14432713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: kuz the "boyz in da hood iz always hard" - very tight pic - one love :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*CHEVROLET IMPALAS FO LIFE*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 08:13 AM~14491447
> * CHEVROLET IMPALAS FO LIFE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 17 2009, 03:13 AM~14491447
> * CHEVROLET IMPALAS FO LIFE
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

UCE 64's *SAC


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 20 2009, 12:43 AM~14519057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw that one too - u know what he is askin?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 20 2009, 12:22 PM~14523234
> *saw that one too - u know what he is askin?
> *


yes, about 40.000 euros obo.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

The Big Obsession C.C


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14526166
> *The Big Obsession C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice line-up of rides!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14528010
> *Thats a nice line-up of rides!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 20 2009, 03:05 PM~14528010
> *Thats a nice line-up of rides!
> *


x 2


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

From the movie "Goodfellas"


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 19 2009, 07:27 PM~14522243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick................


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14534103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


silver tray looking good !


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jul 21 2009, 03:07 PM~14540944
> *silver tray looking good !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Page 409


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

my life would be fine if i had an impala with a 409  instead i'm moaping around and cryin. :tears:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 23 2009, 05:53 PM~14556979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is one Phat paint scheme.. :worship:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Jul 24 2009, 02:30 AM~14567857
> *man this is one Phat paint scheme..  :worship:
> *


here's a lil more for ya


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

keeper this time?  
seen you sell some nice impalas in the past.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 28 2009, 02:41 AM~14602012
> *keeper this time?
> seen you sell some nice impalas in the past.
> *


YEA IM KEEPING THIS ONE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 28 2009, 10:46 AM~14602024
> *YEA IM KEEPING THIS ONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:16 PM~14605365
> *COMMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jul 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14600215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some Kick Ass Videos!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14607582
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14601423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice where you get the mirror?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14623377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie Dannys 67


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14623433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this 63?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 11 2009, 10:28 AM~14442185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is the link to craigslist.
Clean OG 64 for sell!!!!!



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1299854274.html.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Someday my impala dreams will come true


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 2 2009, 08:11 AM~14650476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one from craigslist?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 2 2009, 03:41 AM~14650901
> *The one from craigslist?
> *


yep went down and picked it up its clean.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 2 2009, 03:54 PM~14651265
> *yep went down and picked it up its clean.
> *


Cool! 
Its hard to tell of them small ass pics on CL, but it sure looked good in your bigger pic!

Congrats on your find.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 2 2009, 09:54 AM~14651265
> *yep went down and picked it up its clean.
> *


how much how much :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Aug 3 2009, 11:32 AM~14660043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These 60's are bad a$$. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG 64 IMPALA_@Aug 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14660138
> *These 60's are bad a$$.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BLUE ONES A 59


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2009, 11:53 AM~14660236
> *BLUE ONES A 59
> *



Your right. My bad it is a 59. Stay  from Vic Jr.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 64 IMPALA_@Aug 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14660138
> *These 59-60's are bad a$$.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 AM~14660043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn same color as mine


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Aug 2 2009, 11:43 PM~14657061
> *how much how much  :biggrin:
> *


sorry not for sale


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 2 2009, 10:54 PM~14656778
> *Cool!
> Its hard to tell of them small ass pics on CL, but it sure looked good in your bigger pic!
> 
> ...


ya the car has never been rusted out he had a pit so we can see under it 

thanks bro


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JRtb15VcHI4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JRtb15VcHI4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14671845
> *ya the car has never been rusted out he had a pit so we can see under it
> 
> thanks bro
> *


Damn it looks like the guy took care of it! 
Gonna put some spokes on that thing ? Car looks real good!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 3 2009, 11:33 AM~14660061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14689343
> *Damn it looks like the guy took care of it!
> Gonna put some spokes on that thing ? Car looks real good!
> *


ya the guy i got it from had it for 15 years he kept it in the garage 

ya i will later im going to keep it like that for now.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14697630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SJGUAM408 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

great pics majestix  
my contribution


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my homies 63 took it out cruising for the weekend from here to the beaches to harbor park ...to chill with the homies...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 12 2009, 11:54 PM~14754285
> *my homies 63 took it out cruising for  the weekend from here to the beaches to harbor park ...to chill with the homies...
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Trey


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 8 2009, 02:10 PM~14712193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Texas? Fuck.......... :uh:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 16 2009, 07:43 PM~14787110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lineup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 4 2009, 07:44 PM~14671797
> *damn same color as mine
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a '60 Impala guy but this looks awesome


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 17 2009, 04:19 PM~14795730
> *Im not a '60 Impala guy but this looks awesome
> *


thanks bro


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 8 2009, 02:10 PM~14712193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14787110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

this collection says it all
IMPALAS!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

uffin: 

Here goes an Impala


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Aug 22 2009, 05:12 PM~14849582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 03:22 PM~14961911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 29 2009, 10:14 PM~14623413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's some Impalas riding  .


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Sep 12 2009, 01:00 PM~15060729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:
:thumbsup:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

nice pics 81 cutty


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 AM~15080858
> *nice pics 81 cutty
> *


X2! Anymore pics of this -59?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

i know it aint 2door or vert

but its an impala


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

_Impala Ave_


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 15 2009, 03:20 PM~15090002
> *i know it aint 2door or vert
> 
> but its an impala
> ...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Not for weak stomachs... scroll down to watch video....

poor '59

Video


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I figured I would finally contribute to this topic......





































I miss her, and I hear it will be on the internet for sale soon.....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 15 2009, 03:20 PM~15090002
> *i know it aint 2door or vert
> 
> but its an impala
> ...


 :biggrin: i heard that...that's what it's all about - *IMPALAS from the 60'S* :biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 15 2009, 04:20 PM~15090002
> *i know it aint 2door or vert
> 
> but its an impala
> ...


aint nothin wrong with 4 doors.... out of about 20 cars ive owned.. i had an elky and a 64 ss, everything else has been 4drs.. 63 and 64s... caddies... burbans.. camry... avalanches... 

you can fit more people in a 4 door..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 18 2009, 03:46 PM~15117197
> *I figured I would finally contribute to this topic......
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, shes a beauty.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

MINE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

NICE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice 64!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

[/quote]
nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Willing to consider any reasonable offers, need this gone...

FOR SALE 64 IMPALA FULL DOOR SHELL (PASSENGER SIDE) $300 O.B.O

WILL DELIVER IN DADE, BROWARD AND NAPLES AREA. ALL OTHER LOCATIONS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. FOR SHIPPING PRICES PM ZIP CODE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Sep 14 2009, 06:34 PM~15080858
> *nice pics 81 cutty
> *


thnx


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Phx Lowrider Super Show 09


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
IMPALA'S[/b]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

badass pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Oct 11 2009, 08:48 PM~15323235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Estilo


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am selling this car for $15,000 with all the Accessories and $12,000 without all the Accessories. I have all the molding's for the car.

Contact Number is (209)456-0120


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## angel_baby509 (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15315861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Dickens Cider (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15315861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15315861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit Ragtop Heaven!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Cruising Dallas...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 3 2009, 09:13 AM~15547756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 02:26 PM~15076448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where all the 60s at


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2009, 11:09 PM~15511849
> *Holy shit Ragtop Heaven!
> *


Yeah Buddy!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angel_baby509_@Oct 26 2009, 09:43 PM~15477763
> *nice pics :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:41 PM~15587759
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 I see you picked some up, look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 AM~15590453
> *I see you picked some up, look good!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie makes one helluva difference :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

new deuce, roy? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 7 2009, 08:41 AM~15590610
> *new deuce, roy? :0
> *


Nah that's the old one I sold to Canada...whish I had that fucker back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2009, 08:45 AM~15590629
> *Nah that's the old one I sold to Canada...whish I had that fucker back
> *


*wish**


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Nov 3 2009, 11:23 AM~15547844
> *:0
> *


Nice 61 homie the best year made good job on the color mine coming out soon.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 3 2009, 11:13 AM~15547756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 61 Impala homie best year made mine coming out sometime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice rides ill post my impala in a bit
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Nov 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15664684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

here my 84 impala


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> nice ride


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 14 2009, 10:13 PM~15668461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much was this going for??


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Nov 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15664684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HERE IS MY 63 IMPALA SS


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15675039
> *How much was this going for??
> *




90K


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Nov 15 2009, 08:55 PM~15675601
> *90K
> *


  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man this fucker just put a whole new outlook on a 60 HT for me.....Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 08:26 PM~15685978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## hernjous (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2009, 09:45 AM~15590629
> *Nah that's the old one I sold to Canada...whish I had that fucker back
> *


why?


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 28 2009, 03:36 PM~15806539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 3 2009, 06:47 PM~15552652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Sep 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15080627
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chop top why? :uh:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 01:14 PM~15076867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


505 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

ERIC'S 63 JUS US SETTIN UP FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Dec 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15904745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD JOE. MARIO!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15916111
> *
> *


nice pics


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I gotta Impala steering wheel to add to this....










O.G., not a repo


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 13 2009, 12:29 PM~15961683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 12 2009, 07:29 PM~15961683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

wat u think


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> wat u think
> Sik.....Nuff Said!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

GOT CHORME??


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15916111
> *
> *


az nice mando and al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME 
IN MIAMI $5300 OBO
































[/quote]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Dec 23 2009, 08:20 PM~16073115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 15 2009, 09:39 PM~15675419
> *HERE IS MY 63 IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> ...


beautifuly ride homie.. love the color


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 24 2009, 10:32 AM~16077901
> *badass!!!
> *


 thanks bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 AM~16073780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the front end shots


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 24 2009, 11:42 AM~16078701
> *love the front end shots
> *


 thanks bro
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 29 2003, 12:48 AM~736422
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nice pic


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Jan 9 2010, 02:55 PM~16237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BEAUTIFUL RIDE


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Jan 9 2010, 02:55 PM~16237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Jan 9 2010, 01:55 PM~16237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16245149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 9 2010, 03:04 PM~16237598
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BEAUTIFUL RIDE
> *


 THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jan 10 2010, 05:43 AM~16242961
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE :0
> *


 THANKS BRO


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Jan 9 2010, 01:55 PM~16237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL RIDE x2 It's the 1 in the new LRM


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16078715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot.......classic


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 24 2009, 12:43 PM~16078715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love those b/w shots Dave...very classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16078715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jan 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16251277
> *BEAUTIFUL RIDE  x2 It's the 1 in the new LRM
> *


 THANKS BRO YES IT IS THE ONE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

WAT U THINK?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Pimpzilla (Jan 12, 2010)

My ride. Not sure if I'm keeping it, but it's my ride for now. 

1972 Custom Impala. Excuse the ugly wheels. I desperately need something different. 











PS. How do I make my pictures smaller???


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 15 2009, 09:39 PM~15675419
> *HERE IS MY 63 IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *EH BRO'...YOUR RIDE IS HELLA CLEAN - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 29 2009, 08:46 PM~15816739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *REPRESENTIN' DA BAY IN A MAJOR WAY...NICE PIC*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 13 2010, 01:43 AM~16275289
> *:biggrin: EH BRO'...YOUR RIDE IS HELLA CLEAN - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS


----------



## 63ragtop (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's a pic of my Impala


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 14 2010, 05:18 PM~16293367
> *Here's a pic of my Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Trey.  Post some more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 14 2010, 06:18 PM~16293367
> *Here's a pic of my Impala
> 
> 
> ...




NICE VERT


----------



## 63ragtop (Dec 4, 2009)

This one was before I change the upholstery to white and red top


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

25TH STREET RIDERS C.C. ....REPPIN SOUTH FLORIDA!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Jan 14 2010, 06:37 PM~16294104
> *25TH STREET RIDERS C.C. ....REPPIN SOUTH FLORIDA!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 64. Any interior pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 15 2010, 01:47 AM~16293626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16293626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16293626
> *
> This one was before I change the upholstery to white and red top
> 
> ...


 :0 
still got the old guts?


----------



## 63ragtop (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:40 PM~16302814
> *:0
> still got the old guts?
> *


No, but I do have the tan canvas top that came off it that I would sell or trade for something its only a year old never seen a drop of rain and is pretty clean but needs a new plastic window the rear cylinder rubbed a hole threw it before it had reverse deepcups


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63ragtop_@Jan 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16293626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautifull 63 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Jan 16 2010, 08:41 AM~16308424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Jan 16 2010, 08:41 AM~16308424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Jan 16 2010, 08:41 AM~16308424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SEEN THE CAR AT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW, CAR LOOKS SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 13 2010, 02:09 PM~16270872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the stripes.. :yes:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 18 2010, 12:49 PM~16318808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 19 2010, 07:01 PM~16344913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up barba


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 19 2010, 08:29 PM~16345257
> *what up barba
> *


sup rag top rob


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

t t


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 05:50 PM~16318818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2010, 11:05 AM~16385380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tailights :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> nice tailights :thumbsup:
> Thanks Bro. A lil sumthin different!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > nice tailights :thumbsup:
> > Thanks Bro. A lil sumthin different!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jan 24 2010, 01:49 PM~16395065
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: SOOOOOO NICE!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 25 2010, 09:15 PM~16411029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 25 2010, 09:15 PM~16411029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS RAG :thumbsup: 

POST UP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 25 2010, 09:15 PM~16411029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any videos of it with out the music? motor looks n sounds good


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Jan 28 2010, 11:58 PM~16448250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Never get tired of looking at theses two Beauties!!!


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> > nice tailights :thumbsup:
> > Thanks Bro. A lil sumthin different!
> 
> 
> where did u taillights at and do they make them 4 a 1962 impala? do u have the number where i can get some


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

NOTHING LIKE A BOTIE


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUESD (Dec 26, 2008)

first day.bmp


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Feb 9 2010, 09:44 PM~16566444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 04:33 PM~16318685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love Ones RIP C.C. 68 Impala...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 04:34 PM~16318692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my cuzzo duece... Love Ones C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
The bumper specialist...... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Some SHOWTIME CC Impalas


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## CBALTAZAR (Sep 5, 2007)

NOT TRYING TO TELL YOU THIS IS THE BEST THING SINCE MANKIND.I AM TRYING TO SELL THIS AT A FAIR PRICE.THIS CAR HAS THE OG 400 ENGINE AND TRANNY.I BOUGHT IT FOR $7,000 THOUSAND.I HAVE SINCE SPENT ABOUT ANOTHER$ 7,500 ON PAINT AND OTHER NICK NACKS.LIFTED WITH SIX BATTERIES , 2 PUMPS. FRAME IS PARTIAL STRAPPED.GOT CHINAS, NOT DAYTONS .NADA BLUE BOOOK ON THIS IS 15,000.REAL LOOKER! BODY IS STRAGHT! NO RUST.INTERIIOR IS ALRIGHT.THERE IS SOME SLIGHT BUBBLES COMING ON THE HOOD. OVERALL THIS RIDE GETS A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS!!CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP.CONVERTIBLE TOP AND MECHANICS WILL HAVE TO BE WORKED ON. TOP IS NOT THAT BAD. TO BRING THIS TO SHOW CAR STATUS THISWILL HAVE TO BE WORKED ON .THERE IS ONLY 10000 RAGTOP 1970 IMPALAS THAT HAVE BEEN MADE!! DO THE RESEARCH!THEY ARE GOING UP IN VALUE AT ABOUT A 1,000 A YEAR.!HAVE ALL MOLDINGS,JUST HAVE TO PUT THEM ON. SPENT $1,000 ON POLISHING ALONE. HAVE EXTRA MOLDINGS AND SKIRTS ALSO.I WILL WORK WITH YOU TO HAVE THIS SHIPPED TO YOUR LOCATION.THIS IS A GOOD INVESTMENT THAT YOU CAN ENJOY. I BELIEVE THAT THIS YEAR IMPALA HAS BEEN OVERLOOKED AND WILL JUMP UP IN VALUE IN THE NEXT COUPLE YEARS.I HATE TO SELL IT BUT I GOT SOME OBLIGATIONS I NEE TO DO. ASK ME ANY QUESTIONS. I WILL BE POSTING UP BETTER PICS.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 03:24 PM~16539937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CBALTAZAR (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CBALTAZAR_@Feb 28 2010, 01:56 PM~16750705
> *NOT TRYING TO TELL YOU THIS IS THE BEST THING SINCE MANKIND.I AM TRYING TO SELL THIS AT A FAIR PRICE.THIS CAR HAS THE OG 400 ENGINE AND TRANNY.I BOUGHT IT FOR $7,000 THOUSAND.I HAVE SINCE SPENT ABOUT ANOTHER$ 7,500  ON PAINT AND OTHER NICK NACKS.LIFTED WITH SIX BATTERIES , 2 PUMPS. FRAME IS PARTIAL STRAPPED.GOT CHINAS, NOT DAYTONS .NADA BLUE  BOOOK ON THIS IS 15,000.REAL LOOKER! BODY IS STRAGHT! NO RUST.INTERIIOR IS ALRIGHT.THERE IS SOME SLIGHT BUBBLES COMING ON THE HOOD. OVERALL THIS RIDE GETS A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS!!CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP.CONVERTIBLE TOP AND MECHANICS WILL HAVE TO BE WORKED ON. TOP IS NOT THAT BAD. TO BRING THIS TO SHOW CAR STATUS THISWILL HAVE TO BE WORKED ON .THERE IS ONLY 10000 RAGTOP  1970  IMPALAS THAT HAVE BEEN MADE!! DO THE RESEARCH!THEY ARE GOING UP IN VALUE AT ABOUT A 1,000 A YEAR.!HAVE ALL MOLDINGS,JUST HAVE TO PUT THEM ON. SPENT $1,000 ON POLISHING ALONE. HAVE EXTRA MOLDINGS AND SKIRTS ALSO.I WILL WORK WITH YOU TO HAVE THIS SHIPPED TO YOUR LOCATION.THIS IS A GOOD INVESTMENT THAT YOU CAN ENJOY. I BELIEVE THAT THIS YEAR IMPALA HAS BEEN OVERLOOKED AND WILL JUMP UP IN VALUE IN THE NEXT COUPLE YEARS.I HATE TO SELL IT BUT I GOT SOME  OBLIGATIONS I NEE TO DO. ASK ME ANY QUESTIONS. I WILL BE POSTING UP BETTER PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 11:41 PM~16695918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16769056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 05:42 PM~16919692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Mar 18 2010, 12:02 AM~16923990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

here's some of mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style In the house


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Mar 20 2010, 08:04 PM~16948339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *TIGHT*


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16923990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 20 2010, 08:14 PM~16948436
> *here's some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats insane :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## peterbuchberg (Feb 19, 2010)

from Denmark


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2010, 03:32 AM~16959353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the chain for


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 23 2010, 07:18 PM~16978233
> *whats the chain for *


It most likely to keep the engine from lifting off the mounts when taking off. There is actually an engine lift kit for the large big blocks. It consists of braided cable that hooks up to the upper A-arms and helps to keep the engine stable.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterbuchberg_@Mar 22 2010, 03:05 PM~16959932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lookin car n garage - have a look at the Europe topic:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=203545&st=0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shit T!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I got some Impalas too :biggrin: . One of them is Elco tho...


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Mar 27 2010, 12:15 PM~17016788
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

PICS?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

heres my tre thats still in the works...


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JOKERBRANDED (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

^Showtime show 09'


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Was A Nice Show Hope To See Everyone There Again This Year.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

GOT A IMPALA X FRAME FOR SALE. IT'S BEEN SANDBLASTED AND PAINTED BLACK. ASKING $450.00 OBO. 559 303 1884


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tucsons Finest Picnic n Show


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 09:05 PM~17242933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  always looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## NESIO (Apr 25, 2010)

*KLIQUE CAR CLUB* Chicano Park 2010


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@May 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17406616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


representing the BAY fasho :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 6 2010, 01:01 AM~17406751
> *representing the BAY fasho :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@May 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17406616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

IMPALAS TAKE YOUR SWITCHES TO THE NEXT LEVEL








































contact me at 408-849-6484.150.00 for four swiches 270.00 for ten switches.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@May 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17406616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice to a bunch of Impalas cruising


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@May 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17409482
> *IMPALAS TAKE YOUR SWITCHES TO THE NEXT LEVEL
> 
> 
> ...



Swweeett :wow:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 11 2010, 08:21 PM~17163645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 13 2010, 07:50 PM~17483888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My 2 impalas just got the 64 yesterday and the 62 a few months ago from my homie, i got hooked up.. ill post the extra stuff i got later this week when i go pik it up.

































































































and the 62


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 15 2010, 06:10 PM~17500554
> *Looks good
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17465737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*majestix*


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 21 2003, 01:20 AM~711138
> *
> *


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Dec 3 2003, 10:23 AM~1359942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16769056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:red\'>*In ♥ now*</span>
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 5 2010, 01:42 AM~17693767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! :yes:  
them some Fine looking laydies  :yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 24 2010, 10:08 PM~17595249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:wave: I miss the BIG D


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 4 2010, 06:42 AM~17693767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up homies loving those 8"s :biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17712005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm gas over there is cheeap. over here its around 3.50 for regular :angry:


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

My nieces car, just got back from paint. Time to put it together!


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

Hopefully ready for the summer


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17886197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 25 2010, 02:39 PM~17887310
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

almost all impalas


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jul 12 2010, 08:18 PM~18030304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@Jun 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17888202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This wagon is done up right!
Super sexy in person! 
:run: :boink: :h5: *


----------



## kagenaxds (Mar 23, 2009)

Majestix Car Club 

_Rollin-Sixties_

Dallas, Texas


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC PHX AZ


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 13 2010, 04:34 PM~18038244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice homie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jul 12 2010, 08:18 PM~18030304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kagenaxds_@Jul 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18038060
> *Majestix Car Club
> 
> Rollin-Sixties
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

My 6niner project


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17886197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BABY 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 19 2010, 05:07 AM~18074496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here some pix that sin7 took...


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15076414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15076414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 3 2010, 07:18 PM~18219677
> *Here some pix that sin7 took...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like that was a good show or hang out :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 08:20 PM~14005736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :naughty: man that white girl looks good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Sep 9 2009, 06:37 PM~15030139
> *Here's some Impalas riding  .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Posting this up for a homie !

1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398














































Also for Sale 59 impala Also


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Aug 13 2010, 04:21 PM~18303959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Check out the sixty-three: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556273&st=0&p=18308917&#entry18308917


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18297325
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

My project


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Majestix Car Club
> 
> _Rollin-Sixties_
> 
> Dallas, Texas


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> > Majestix Car Club
> >
> > _Rollin-Sixties_
> >
> > ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

for anyone whos swapped in an LS1 or LS motor into your 61-64, Where did you guys mount the computer?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Aug 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18403126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=










































 happy bidding!![size]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18444502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18445843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld's newest ride


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is my compadre's ride and his back


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld's 62


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld's hopper


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18456141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn this looks good with the sunROof , does anybody know what size it is


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18472883
> *damn this looks good with the sunROof , does anybody know what size it is
> *


That's my boy Joe's ride, he just had that 42" moon put in a few months ago.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

heres my 64 impala SS For sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Sep 1 2010, 04:39 AM~18456855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Blast from the Past


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Sep 5 2010, 12:15 PM~18491811
> *nice color
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

*FROM LAST SUNDAY IN FT.WORTH, TEXAS*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 10 2010, 02:01 PM~18535346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 10 2010, 02:38 PM~18535196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 21 2003, 11:20 PM~714563
> *:0
> *


why do thay all say majestic.com if most of those are imperial


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> :0 :0 thats nice


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/4IMG_0013.JPG[/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/IMG_0015.JPG








pics from last night cruzing!!! TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 5 2010, 01:00 PM~17703287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 3 2010, 11:59 AM~18724624
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


what size are the back wheels?


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18724624
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


One of the cleanest 61's I've seen. Where from?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18790357
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking for a 61 Impala anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18456389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 11:06 AM~18930722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18856491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 11:08 AM~18930733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 29 2010, 09:54 AM~18939465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!...what show is this from? :dunno: not vegas right cause i see cherry 64


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 29 2010, 09:54 AM~18939938
> *nice!!...what show is this from? :dunno: not vegas right cause i see cherry 64
> *


*2009 vegas...*


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 29 2010, 11:06 AM~18940031
> *2009 vegas...
> *


kool thanx....i was like dam i didnt see that!!  thanx for the clarafication :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 29 2010, 10:27 AM~18940146
> *kool thanx....i was like dam i didnt see that!!  thanx for the clarafication :thumbsup:
> *


*yup car was clean...i got a couple more pics of da trunk and engine...and no prob homie...*


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: 









 









 









 









 









 









 









:biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

mine :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18963833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:36 AM~19007731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simple but bad a$$ :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 10:22 AM~19007230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:37 AM~19007738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:25 AM~19007653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:23 AM~19007633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 12:25 PM~19007653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 8 2010, 07:30 AM~19014609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

I LOVE all this car porn.......


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:36 AM~19007724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 8 2010, 06:11 PM~19019966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

keola808 I-C-U


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Before and after.


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

805 FLIP 64


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:27 PM~19084802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is hard


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 10:56 AM~19007462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 16 2010, 08:18 PM~19087062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 PM~19085666
> *Before and after.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## impalajoe69 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:53 PM~19085047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:52 PM~19085043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 16 2010, 08:43 PM~19087402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Nov 19 2010, 08:36 PM~19114567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Nov 20 2010, 04:39 AM~19116300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean homie. anymore pics?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 20 2010, 05:59 PM~19120187
> *Clean homie. anymore pics?
> *


x2


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19120156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: , i remember it jus sitting in his shop  ... its come along way


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 28 2010, 02:29 AM~19180865
> *looks good :thumbsup:  , i remember it jus  sitting in his shop   ...  its come along way
> *


it should b complete real soon...just need to finish interior


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 cant wait to see it rolln ..


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Photos by Raul "65Rivi" !


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 30 2010, 06:58 PM~19204997
> *Photos by Raul "65Rivi" !
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass rides,, great pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has 1 power seat seat up for sale clean and complete 6 way with the old t Stle switch 200.00








 bench only


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 5 2010, 06:16 PM~19247227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a couple of 44 in moons for sale in ca sorry no shipping


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 6 2010, 06:27 PM~19256594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

roofs sold 2 power seat tracks for sale 6 way bench


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

thought i'd post mine:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has 4 of theses for sale  400.00 pick up (44)'s


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 11:34 AM~19007711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic !!!thanxxx


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 30 2010, 07:41 AM~18946251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmm thats sweet!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Dec 5 2010, 06:19 PM~19247256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by golden age_@Dec 27 2010, 07:46 PM~19433261
> *thought i'd post mine:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Jan 23 2011, 11:35 PM~19679842
> *nice pic !!!thanxxx
> *


*no prob homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 31 2011, 10:13 AM~19745153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

These are just some of my IMPALAS I've had over the years.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > LUNAS64, LIL BOB, AND LALA!
> > PHOTOSHOOT WAS DOPE!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 4 2011, 03:50 PM~19783030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  Nice. Where did you get the floor mat from???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Feb 9 2011, 10:53 PM~19832989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 10:52 AM~19007435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'm young but I've been riding glasshouses since I was 18 and I never understood why or when did people start to chrome out the header panel and fender extension??? I think its ugly but some like it..wassup?  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HYDRO'sOnly (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 24 2003, 03:36 PM~722022
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 20 2010, 06:54 PM~19120156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killin' em!! :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2011, 12:33 PM~19867295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuuuuuuck :wow: that's dope


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 01:11 PM~19210574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 01:10 PM~19210569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 11:41 AM~19209866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:53 PM~19085047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soooooo clean!


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

just picked this one up. :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 15 2011, 09:35 PM~19880580
> *just picked this one up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 10:47 PM~19929656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

:uh: My 60 BB on 3. Strictly Street


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 19 2011, 06:02 AM~19908341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Jan 30 2011, 12:22 AM~19735250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 12:27 PM~19210245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 16 2010, 08:18 PM~19087062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:35 PM~19084871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 15 2011, 09:35 PM~19880580
> *just picked this one up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice 62


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 10:56 AM~19007462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 31 2011, 10:13 AM~19745153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics



>


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

check this out (and the lights are on the dash because the key is turned forward) I LOVE ME THE 70 BRO TTT


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 31 2011, 10:13 AM~19745153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good pic


----------



## not2low (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 31 2011, 11:13 AM~19745153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 27 2011, 12:00 PM~19972450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

My new 1968 Impala I just picked up. I know its not a 2 door but its still an Impala not a bel air.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20082874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride.......congrats!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20082874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Nice 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Mar 15 2011, 03:37 AM~20094916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2011, 12:56 PM~20097068
> *Lookin Good Bro! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks loco. How is everthang in the AZ?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 15 2011, 07:06 PM~20100344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 7 2010, 10:35 AM~19007326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a few double hump cross members for sale and some other 68 Impala/Caprice parts, check my parts page


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 15 2011, 02:44 PM~20098771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Art


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Mar 15 2011, 06:32 PM~20100612
> *Thanks loco. How is everthang in the AZ?
> *


All is Good Homey! My continental kit should be in soon!!! Added shit to the car. Have the LRM show in 2 weeks!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 5 2011, 12:25 AM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *MEEAAANNNN!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 08:36 AM~20513466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Bad Ass


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 9 2011, 11:57 AM~20514726
> * NICE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## east side 6 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TAT MUDDAFUKA IZ KALEEN KIPP DOG... :biggrin: TRADE YOU FOR A 61 HARDTOP LOL


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A friend of mine is finishing this frame off on his 63. It's getting a 500hp 377sbc


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i found this 63 in a dry ass barn had 50k og miles has the 3 on the tri, as you can see it still has the og bubble seat covers.. im workin on gettin it from the old guy... he told me he parked it in 1972 and aint moved an inch since.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 01:21 AM~20591532
> *A friend of mine is finishing this frame off on his 63. It's getting a 500hp 377sbc
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63 I like the 62 conversion he did on it. :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A few of mine


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20488108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 13 2011, 03:04 PM~20082128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Feb 26 2011, 11:46 AM~19966380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 21 2011, 03:37 PM~20600328
> *Nice 63 I like the 62 conversion he did on it.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 18 2011, 10:58 AM~20578459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 13 2011, 06:45 PM~20082874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

heres mine..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 25 2011, 03:22 PM~20627374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 03:31 AM~20568943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup:looks real good hope to see it at the show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> :thumbsup:looks real good hope to see it at the show


Thanks Glen it will be there
Ton of chit to do still including pulling engine so hopefully all goes well


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SS 427 With a 4 speed! Very rare car if it's numbers matching


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful '65 SS with factory vinyl top


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I just picked this up for a 61 I don't have lol! Its filled with oil now buts its an og


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats one clean trey!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> thats one clean trey!


Thanks bRO the Booger is getting there :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Cruising in Dallas,Texas*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah nice lineup there!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

my ride


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Owner Harvey Reyes _*Carnales Unidos
View attachment 336832
*_


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>


*nice pic and rides* :thumbsup:



MAJESTIX said:


>


*
nice rides fellas*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*CHEVROLET IMPALAS TO THE TOP *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats the difference between fake and OG fender skirts. How can you tell them apart? 

I know the Foxcraft skirts are stamped CWS-(?) followed by the year of Impala the skirt fits (CWS-62) but what about the rest? Did GM offer fender skirts or were they all aftermarket?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

JUANITOS candy apple green 64 SS. CHICANOS C.C providence R.I


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

just purchased this 64 ss + all chromed and reinforced convert. frame and suspension for a little under 5k.






HAHAA
GOTTA HAVE THE FERIA$$$ WHEN THIS DEAL$ COME THRU.....LOL.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Texas Massacre said:


> Nice 63 I like the 62 conversion he did on it. :cheesy:


:rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

83bluemagic said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

_*a little dusty but still my IMPALA 70*_


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My '64.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT IMPALA FEST.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

DREAM ON TOOK THIS ONE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTT.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC.....IMPALA FEST TTT..............:guns::run::run::sprint:*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody know what color this is? I want to paint my 64' this color..


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

just picked it up work in progress


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

king debo said:


> Anybody know what color this is? I want to paint my 64' this color..
> 
> View attachment 357901



It might be this color









http://www.specialistpaints.com/product.php?p=candy-paint

or 








www.kustomshop.com


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> View attachment 326564


What up Charlie....Looks good Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NEW PROJECT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*HERES MINE.*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

<IMG class=previewthumb id=vbattach_360885 style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; MARGIN: 1px; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=360885&stc=1" attachmentid="360885">


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> NICE!


This needs to be seen in person.....its >S I C K


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64 IMPALA ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES UP FOR SALE IN DFW AREA $300 OBO


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

About to head to tha show!!!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres a sweet 63 Rag I seen in Ottawa ONT, back in 2002 originally from Cali


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

former FULLY LOADED, R.O. :thumbsup:
think it lost the gold later on.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


>


that look real nice in and out


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Elite64 said:


>


thats a crazy grill right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


damn straight clowning


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


Thats a show winner


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Anybody know what color this is? I want to paint my 64' this color..
> 
> View attachment 357901


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chi-town said:


>


This is nice :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

6t5DROP said:


>


Damn that's nice :thumbsup: what color is that??? Might paint one of my rags that color


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 I likes that purp


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

@ Aria today on the way to the super run


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

my 60 rag n 63ss ttt 4 impalas


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE $25,000 OBO


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a cool pic.



925rider said:


>


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

jerry62 said:


> This is a cool pic.


thanks..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

925rider said:


>


Thats how hittin the Blvd should be!! Nice Pic!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5936 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

SixOne said:


>


Looking firme!!Impalasssssss


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

SixOne said:


>


61's looking good nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

925rider said:


>


:wow::wow: I would pay to be in that traffic jam!!!


----------



## lopez62wagon (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow::wow: I would pay to be in that traffic jam!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

WESIDE63 said:


> View attachment 361421


This bad boy sits nicely.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Majestix C.C.*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

almost done


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ANOTHER FAMILY FIRST DROPP:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ME AN THE HOMIE MAX


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone know how I can post pictures? Have posted pics since LIL changed. Thanks


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

83bluemagic said:


>


CLEAN ASS 63 HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

My 64 in the works.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> My 64 in the works.


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE LIKE THE COLOR


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Anyone know how I can post pictures? Have posted pics since LIL changed. Thanks


http://imageshack.us/ 
browes / upload
then copy the 
Forum Code
and paste


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

ICEE*63 said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE LIKE THE COLOR


Thanks took me awhile and extra money to end up with that color.


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

64 looks nice and classy!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COCHELA VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT for the IMPALASuffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1959 NOMAD 4 DOOR WAGON (_IMPALA TRIM_) *COMPLETE* LIKE THE TITTLE SAYS! NO TRIM MISSING AND THEM ONES NOT IN THE PIC ARE INSIDE THE CAR, ("FRONT MARKERS") NO ENGINE. LUGGAGE ROOF RACK, OG AFTERMARKET A/C, TRUE OG CALIFORNIA CAR. AND MANY OTHER FACTORY OPTIONS. ONE OWNER.  SOME VERY LIGHT CANCER ON THE REAR LOWER PANELS - VERY MINIMUM FOR THE AGE OF THE CAR....OTHER THEN THAT JUST SURFACE RUST. NO DENTS JUST DINGS HERE AND THERE!
ABSOLUTELY NO TRADES... SALE ONLY! $4000 OR BEST OFFER. SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE. DONT BULLSHIT A BULLSHITTER!


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Texas Massacre said:


> Nice 63 I like the 62 conversion he did on it. :cheesy:


:rofl: myyyyy baaaaaaad :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


dam homie thats a classy 61


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Bad ASS pic!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

DKM ATX said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

wow, you bagged it?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

weatmaster said:


> wow, you bagged it?


Yes sir! Rides just like stock


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://m212.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/chainy67ss/2011-12-24_13-00-47_46.jpg.html
http://m212.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/chainy67ss/2011-12-24_12-59-50_363.jpg.html


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://m212.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/chainy67ss/2011-12-24_12-59-50_363.jpg.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DKM ATX said:


>


Oowweeee :wow:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

KICKIN IT AT THE GRANDNATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


:fool2:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


:fool2:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we currently have these for sale for 62-64 impala hardtop


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

let us know its all forsale


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Lady TNT, what's the dash and steering wheel/column look like?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ICEE*63 said:


> ME AN THE HOMIE MAX


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey watsup guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>



CLEAN BB TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Getting her ready!!!


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 64 almost ready for summer


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

<BR><BR><BR><BR>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

so sick


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

STYLECC61 said:


>


:thumbsup:nice video puts into perspective the hard work and $$ that goes into these cars or trucks:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*O*C*

WWW.SUPERIORSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> heres a sweet 63 Rag I seen in Ottawa ONT, back in 2002 originally from Cali
> 
> View attachment 361865
> 
> ...


My buddy Glenn owns fully loaded now


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

lowdown63 said:


> My buddy Glenn owns fully loaded now



No, Glen sold it to another club memeber out west in bc or somewhere near there . About a year ago.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> heres a sweet 63 Rag I seen in Ottawa ONT, back in 2002 originally from Cali
> 
> View attachment 361865
> 
> ...


Yeah I was at that show...My homie Glen owned that and we helped him settup for the show. We were there all weekend, pretty crazy party town if you know the right people.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

CHECK OUT "THE ART OF LOWRIDING" EPISODE 2
The new episode is on layitlow and youtube:thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

very nice pic!!!







[/URL]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*My 7 with all her shoes 
*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Now thats VARIETY! Looks chingon frank!


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

209impala said:


> *My 7 with all her shoes
> *


Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STYLECC61 said:


> Sweet:thumbsup:





tpimuncie said:


> Now thats VARIETY! Looks chingon frank!


THANKS FELLAS, RUNNING OUT OF ROOM FOR ALL THESE WHEELS! ALREADY GOT RID OF THE SUPREMES AND I THINK THE DAYTONS ARE NEXT!:tears:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

209impala said:


> THANKS FELLAS, RUNNING OUT OF ROOM FOR ALL THESE WHEELS! ALREADY GOT RID OF THE SUPREMES AND I THINK THE DAYTONS ARE NEXT!:tears:


The supremes and now the D's NOOOOOOOOOO)))) those are the best looking pic.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MORE:boink:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

CHECK OUT THE GAS PRICES...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Single pump street


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STYLECC61 said:


> The supremes and now the D's NOOOOOOOOOO)))) those are the best looking pic.


I almost got rid of them, I just cant seem to part with them 72's


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*1958*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Y Todo '63


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Now thats VARIETY! Looks chingon frank!


Here's my 70, waiting for the shop to finish my new interior


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Rolla


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thats a bad ride right there*


209impala said:


> *My 7 with all her shoes
> *


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Dope shot right there


ragtopman63 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Silentdawg said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Hop it


81cutty said:


>


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

ALL OG RAG


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty:


:facepalm:WY


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

My 64 ss project It sat for 20 years know it is saved and back on the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

illmatic 63 said:


>


NICE !!!!! uffin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/484327d1337757016-unity-c-c-dsc01725.jpg


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Here a flyer check us out if you haven,t thanks.

Roy


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Here a flyer check out thanks.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

88spokes said:


>


:thumbsup: FUKIN NICE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm:


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 488308
> View attachment 488309
> View attachment 488310


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean :thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

sic713 said:


>


SICK RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

THIS IS OUR LATEST SHOW. PLEASE DON FORGET TO LIKE US ON FACEBOOK.COM/THEARTOFLOWRIDING AND SUBSCRIBE FOR UP DATES.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

sic713 said:


>


SICK....:thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT WITH THEM BADAZZ IMPALAS!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty:


:barf::thumbsdown:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:thumbsup: for a rag with a booty kit


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ragtopman63 said:


>


damn  :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragtopman63 said:


>


HARD 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

getting there almost done fellas


----------



## nando cg (Mar 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

premier66 said:


> View attachment 498325
> 
> View attachment 498327


I love this 66 ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

premier66 said:


> View attachment 498325
> 
> View attachment 498327


VERY NICE I LIKE IT WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


VERY NICE


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i see a lot of gold in "95


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


you got 1???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Davis63 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Davis63 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Davis63 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NICE...TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ese señor del las canas en las buena y las malas!!!!*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :naughty:


CHINGA SU!!! PINCHE PEDORROTE DE RHINO!!! :ugh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *ese señor del las canas en las buena y las malas!!!!*


ES DON BENJA???


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> CHINGA SU!!! PINCHE PEDORROTE DE RHINO!!! :ugh:


:roflmao:



13OZKAR said:


> ES DON BENJA???


si señor!!
don benja el taxista!!
el gran señor de 11 seguidores !!
:worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> si señor!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Pics homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This joint was soo crispy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This car is stupid clean!!


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good topic


----------



## northerncal1964[email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

My buddy just brought this down from Frisco Today


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My duece yesterday at a cruise nite...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. MARS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


THATS RITE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

for sale 50 000 obo pm me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TT*_t_


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Wanted to show you guys a new t-shirt design from Movin' Violation that we just released. FREE SHIPPING on all online orders and sizes all the way up to 5X! 
There are other Impala designs to choose from. You can order at www.MovinViolation.com Thanks guys.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

My dad had a 66 396 SS with 4 speed back in the late 70s. Used to go through 5.20s constantly trying to stop that big ass car. Loved to gulp on that petrol too.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ABRAXASS said:


> My dad had a 66 396 SS with 4 speed back in the late 70s. Used to go through 5.20s constantly trying to stop that big ass car. Loved to gulp on that petrol too.


 needed some 15 inch Torq Thrusts with 60 series tires then lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship: This one had a Tri-powered 348!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :worship: This one had a Tri-powered 348!



Nice pix we will probably see a lot of these in Reno for hot August nights


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I want to be there :run: when is it??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Very nice pic...............


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


> Very nice pic...............


ES MII JEFECITO WORKED MOST OF HIS LIFE EN TU BARRIO... EN LOS FILES DE MADERA Y FRESNO LOWKO!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*www.majestixcarclub.com*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MAJESTIX said:


>


:wow: this is a dope pic :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm selling my complete hidden headlight setup for 68 impala/caprice for $2000+whatever it costs to ship it. Comes with everything, even the light switch, header panel, grille, etc... Pm me if interested :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 533279


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 533280


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 533307


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup: Que chulada de nave!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup: Que chulada de nave!


asi quiero yo una!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> asi quiero yo una!


Ya somos dos... Pero vas a ver quando yo sea grande voy a tener una igual! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*yo ya perdi la eperanza!!




















































de ser grande!
:rofl:*_


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

still for sale runs excellent like a sewing machine
626.216.1370


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryders CC........


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 534392


Nice like the og look:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 534392


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

SHRKNDCE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533279


:facepalmAM :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533280


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533307


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryders CC........


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragtopman63 said:


>


*DAMM TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*For Sale or Trade*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

livinlow64 said:


> Nice like the og look:thumbsup:


X100


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I already posted this in the 65 Topic but this story is so powerfull I have 2 post it here also






*


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *I already posted this in the 65 Topic but this story is so powerfull I have 2 post it here also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That's awesome!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 Ryders CC........


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new illusions cc


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

just a clip i took after the torres empire show


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

My 66


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


 beautiful


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My kids lol


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

Repin in AZ!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 556159

View attachment 556160

View attachment 556161


here is a couple shots of my 63ss


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

gracias for the blow ups homboy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Dallas*


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 559890


nice!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Dammmmmm this ride is clean


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Good picture:thumbsup:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


Man this is dope


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


here is a shot of my 63ss laying


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Some nice impalers in here


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## 27556 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

EL63 VIVE ...FROM PARLIAMENT C.C.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Someone408 said:


> View attachment 547604


Good pict


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^:no:^^^^^^^^


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


AND THE PHOTOS ALL HAZY LIKE A FU#%N NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Only one with no continental kit....Good decision on the 63...:thumbsup:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

another shot of my ss laying ass


----------



## bigeddiesd1 (Aug 18, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> another shot of my ss laying ass


Nice


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's tha video from that day I got pulled over by tha 1970 Plymouth Satelite police car :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Not my pic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


>


very nice don queso!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 Looking good!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Rollin-Sixties*


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 644796


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*TOP DOG '64*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*BLACKZILLA '63*


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Cool pic:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My Impala  Click on next photo for video of Boulevard Boss


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this at a show and I'm in love with tha color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship:Fully loaded 427 SS 4 speed :worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night - Pic by: 84Pancho*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

got the skirts on..... Finally 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ml2009 said:


> View attachment 668626
> got the skirts on..... Finally
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks good :hi5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this at a show and I'm in love with tha color combo :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


Nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Or trade for light blue 67?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:Like the wheels


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Clean ass shot :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

2:02https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=593745990644531&set=vb.245535818845344&type=3​


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

Amethyst at the Torres show 2013


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## nos1962 (Jul 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


kandyandchrome said:


> View attachment 676203
> View attachment 676204
> View attachment 676205
> View attachment 676206
> View attachment 676207


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Factory 396 4 speed :wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

My 1963 SS Impala Convertible. Just Finished. 100% Back yard boogie. 90% Original parts. All numbers matching. 2nd owner.


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saturday night cruise...*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice pic


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


Damm this is nice!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

ONE BAD CREATION CC.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Big bad ass GOODTIMES


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 ss 
Getting ready for super show


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*by: 84Pancho*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


Nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>










nice pic david:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres my impala 1st one i ever owned got a project a head of me but real excited to get started


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


:worship:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


>


Damn that's nice!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ARE THESE THE TEST TIRES??


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

low4vida said:


> ONE BAD CREATION CC.


love that stance, gotta lay mine out like this...!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Heres my impala 1st one i ever owned got a project a head of me but real excited to get started


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ARE THESE THE TEST TIRES??


Yes sir


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Cruising in NYC last weekend


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

here is my 64 I just got it done still got some work to do but couldn't wait to hit the shows with my club CHINGON CC CEN CALIFAS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

My 4 on my trip to Detroit


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

stepituptattoo said:


> View attachment 785890
> here is my 64 I just got it done still got some work to do but couldn't wait to hit the shows with my club CHINGON CC CEN CALIFAS










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Champagne-for-All said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

80.00 some cracks


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Bajito OG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

*63 64 SS DROPS.... *uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice Pic....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice Ride!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Any more pics of this car?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 63 drag car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 63


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful 1968 ss427 (Impala) fastback


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Low 64

http://vimeo.com/28005205


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Mira nomas


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Mira nomas


...QUE BONITO!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

[/URL


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

My 67 Impala "Fools Gold" workin on the Night Moves...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*"MAJESTIX ROLLIN-SIXTIES"*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*







*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Not a lowrider but I think you'll enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 1963 super sport rag 
Out here in Vegas


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MAJESTIX C.C.*


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...50906408430299


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 rag (VEGAS BLUES)


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice big block 1966 Impala


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody have the pic or a vid of the 64 that was super charged out of LA...??? i just remember it was black, don't remember if it was a drop or a hardtop...


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

My 63 rag top ss I need wires


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*JC's Sixty-One*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 super sport VEGAS BLUES


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Bad Ass Ace.........


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegas blues on the strip


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegas blues


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Johnny 64 said:


> View attachment 1423962
> 
> 
> Vegas blues


Ride looked clean at the show and on the streets...i got some shots of it but only on my camera....


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

keola808 said:


> Ride looked clean at the show and on the streets...i got some shots of it but only on my camera....


Thanks homie 
Can't wait to see the pics !! Post them if you can


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h] 

[h=2][/h] ​ 

TTT 61'S ONES


 ​


----------



## #FABLIFE (May 12, 2014)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MAJESTIX CAR CLUB*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*R/S MAJESTIX CAR CLUB - DALLAS,TEXAS*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Messed up :ninja: @ 2:34


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

6 impala & 1 g body its all GOOD


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


WHEELS kill it i think...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> WHEELS kill it i think...


2xs car looks badass but those wheels I'll pass on those!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*JC's Sixty-One*


----------



## isoltero76 (Nov 12, 2014)

My 63 Impala



[URL=http://s832.photobucket.com/user/isoltero/media/imagejpg2_zpsd65d1bfe.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

isoltero76 said:


> My 63 Impala
> View attachment 1473338
> 
> View attachment 1473346


Cleann 63 homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Some DFW rides


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Nice car bro.... you need to post it on the 67 impala thread


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Try for Impala riderz


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 84lowcutty (Jun 2, 2005)

might not b the cleanest....but it's mine


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> [URL="http://s432.photobucket.com/user/6ix5iveIMP/media/Screenshot_2014 I saw this car in Vegas beautiful ranfla homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here's some 63 thru 67 impalas


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


DAMM DAMM DAMM..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NICE PICS MARV!!!!


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for Impala fest


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

My homie bo. Here in Nashville


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

Is anyone looking for a 65 frame already powder coated? pm me


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...50906408430299


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

DAM those some bad azz cars.....ttt for imlalas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...50906408430299


Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Man bro badass pics you put this topic to a higher level....thank you


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

2013


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ nice pics Just Me


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*www.majestixcarclub.com*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

AmigoS


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking for a clean impala in cali. if anyone has one they mite want to let go hit me with a text 2092258149 got 20-30k


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> My 1963 SS Impala Convertible. Just Finished. 100% Back yard boogie. 90% Original parts. All numbers matching. 2nd owner.


ttt


----------



## MR.VEGAS (Aug 25, 2015)

my ride


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

@60_lbc">


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


> @60_lbc">


sicc paint


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Anymore on this deuce?:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad Ass Rides................


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Click the gear symbol watch in HD*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

there are lots of lowriders out there..but nothing compares to an Impala done right..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2015)

My 62


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

These are some badass car!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Badass pics me.


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

still my favorite thread of all time...!!!


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## superbatman (Sep 15, 2016)

JUST ME said:


>


Majestix? same as Majestics?


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)

no


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my favorite thread of all time...!!!


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Thatsplat (Jun 1, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad ass line up....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Y si....


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad ass line up....


Thats a sick picture right there!


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

My 58 and 64 that I sold


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

right click save


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :biggrin:


BADASS!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*IMPALA FEST 1 (2017)*


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## davegerberout (Jun 9, 2017)

I love impala cars from supernatural, first season.. Really best muscle cars! But i think cars like impala have to be only in black color, not like clowns. What the point write my personal statement to man, who draw his car like a kaleidoscope.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## joe_mo (Jan 25, 2018)

MAJESTIX said:


>



Love the videos! Keep them coming


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

My 63 ss vert


----------



## tomekc (May 16, 2002)

*O.S.T.R - Chevy Impala*

Chevrolet Impala SS 1962 Bad Influence in new OSTR video


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Quinceañera*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------

